# 

## BezProblemu

Hej, jestem na forum nowy  :smile: 

Chciałbym zadać bardzo ogólne pytanie: Czy fotowoltaika się w ogóle opłaca?

Jakie warunki trzeba spełnić i co zrobić, żeby był to opłacalny interes?

----------


## mitch

> Hej, jestem na forum nowy 
> 
> Chciałbym zadać bardzo ogólne pytanie: Czy fotowoltaika się w ogóle opłaca?
> 
> Jakie warunki trzeba spełnić i co zrobić, żeby był to opłacalny interes?


<troll mode on>
Opłaca się. Instalatorom  :big lol: 

</troll>

----------


## kryzys

Dokładnie a tobie spłaci się za jakies 25 lat i kupisz nowe bo te już padną  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## cuuube

Zależy co dla Ciebie znaczy opłacalne ? 
Chcesz zarobić ? Pomyliłeś adres . 
Czas zwrotu ponad 5-6 lat na dziś dzień ? 

Sa tacy np Kaizen , którzy twierdzą ,że się nie opłaca , bo ma 2T


Mnie się bardziej opłacało zamontować blisko dwa lata temu PV za 30 tyś , by nie płacić rachunku do ZE na 3 tyś /rok , niż trzymać 180 tyś na lokacie by wyciągnąć z niej podobne pieniądze , czyli 3 tyś po podatku Belki ...

----------


## cuuube

> Dokładnie a tobie spłaci się za jakies 25 lat i kupisz nowe bo te już padną


'powiedział co wiedział'  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  




> W 1976 roku moc pojedynczego modułu wynosiła 10,3W. Po upływie 35 lat, spadła ona tylko o 0,4 W – czyli zaledwie o 4%.
> 
> Pozostałe parametry też utrzymały się na wysokim poziomie. Napięcie obwodu otwartego – spadek o 0,7 wolta (około 3%). Prąd zwarcia – spadek również na poziomie rzędu 3%.
> 
> W trakcie 35 lat, moc całkowita instalacji spadła z 3,461 kW do 3,326 kW.


https://globenergia.pl/fotowoltaika-...ch-jak-dziala/

----------


## Kaizen

> Czas zwrotu ponad 5-6 lat na dziś dzień ? 
> 
> Sa tacy np Kaizen , którzy twierdzą ,że się nie opłaca , bo ma 2T
> 
> 
> Mnie się bardziej opłacało zamontować blisko dwa lata temu PV za 30 tyś , by nie płacić rachunku do ZE na 3 tyś /rok


Od 2018-03-01 do 2019-08-23 zużyłem 10240 kWh i zapłaciłem za nie 2731,72 zł (suma brutto z faktur, ze wszystkimi opłatami). Wychodzi średnio 26,68gr/kWh i ze 152 zł/mies.

Tak, nie opłaca się.

A jeszcze niedawno był ciekawy temat o gaszeniu PV. Ciekawe, czy lokalna OSP będzie wiedziała, co zrobić, żeby sobie krzywdy nie zrobić czy tylko będą się przyglądać nie ryzykując życia, jak w słoneczny dzień będzie się palił dom z PV na dachu.

----------


## mitch

> A jeszcze niedawno był ciekawy temat o gaszeniu PV. Ciekawe, czy lokalna OSP będzie wiedziała, co zrobić, żeby sobie krzywdy nie zrobić czy tylko będą się przyglądać nie ryzykując życia, jak w słoneczny dzień będzie się palił dom z PV na dachu.


Lepiej jak strażak się przyglądać, niż zginąć w wyniku zawalenia domu po eksplozji gazu.

Tak, specjalnie przerysowane. W końcu instalacje PV też mają to do siebie, że całymi stadami stają w ogniu.

----------


## adam_mk

Wiesz...
Nie ma sensacji jak pies ugryzie człowieka, ale... jak człowiek - psa - to już JEST!
Jeden mały pożarek podniesie nakłady gazet znacznie!

Adam M.

----------


## cuuube

> Od 2018-03-01 do 2019-08-23 zużyłem 10240 kWh i zapłaciłem za nie 2731,72 zł (suma brutto z faktur, ze wszystkimi opłatami). Wychodzi średnio 26,68gr/kWh i ze 103 zł/mies.
> 
> Tak, nie opłaca się.
> 
> A jeszcze niedawno był ciekawy temat o gaszeniu PV. Ciekawe, czy lokalna OSP będzie wiedziała, co zrobić, żeby sobie krzywdy nie zrobić czy tylko będą się przyglądać nie ryzykując życia, jak w słoneczny dzień będzie się palił dom z PV na dachu.


 Ten kto ma Pv 10 kWp i tyle energii zuzywa zapłaci niespełna 150zł.


Co do pożaru to , aż strach się bać :popcorn:  prosumenci , uwaga , wszyscy spłoniemy   :big lol: 




> .   *TNO wykonał na zlecenie rządowej agencji wspierania przedsiębiorczości RVO analizę ubiegłorocznych 27 pożarów instalacji fotowoltaicznych. W tym 23 przypadki odnotowano w zakresie domowych systemów fotowoltaicznych, co stanowiło około 0,014 proc. wszystkich około 170 tysięcy domowych instalacji PV zarejestrowanych na koniec ubiegłego roku w Holandii.*


https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...-instalacji-pv

----------


## cuuube

> Lepiej jak strażak się przyglądać, niż zginąć w wyniku zawalenia domu po eksplozji gazu.
> 
> Tak, specjalnie przerysowane. W końcu instalacje PV też mają to do siebie, że całymi stadami stają w ogniu.


ba , Pv nie ma w sobie gazu , nie jest z drewna , a i tak się pali  :Confused:  , ojojoj farmy na wodzie też się palą ! Nie no apokalipsa .

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak, specjalnie przerysowane. W końcu instalacje PV też mają to do siebie, że całymi stadami stają w ogniu.


Nie ma znaczenia, co się zapaliło. Ważne, że panele są pod napięciem i nie da się tego wyłączyć. Więc mogą nie ryzykować porażenia i w ogóle nie gasić.

Gaz i prąd na dzień dobry straż zakręca. Znają to, wiedzą jak to robić i czują się bezpieczni. No, chyba, że butla - ale podobno też nie wybuchają. A na pewno strażacy, przez ich powszechność, wiedzą jak się zachować.

----------


## cuuube

Dlatego się szkolą 
https://lublin.tvp.pl/27418061/fotow...acy-sie-szkola

----------


## jajmar

> Nie ma znaczenia, co się zapaliło. Ważne, że panele są pod napięciem i nie da się tego wyłączyć. Więc mogą nie ryzykować porażenia i w ogóle nie gasić.
> 
> .


Solar Edge podobno odcina napięcie do bezpiecznego.

----------


## Kaizen

> Solar Edge podobno odcina napięcie do bezpiecznego.


Jakim cudem? Na panel pada światło to produkuje prąd. Nie da się tego zmienić - nawet, jak zaciski odłączysz, to na zaciskach dalej będzie napięcie. Może jakby zaciski uziemiać w takich sytuacjach - tylko jak to zrobić?

----------


## adam_mk

Czyli lornetka i szukanie naklejki na samym początku?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

> Jakim cudem? Na panel pada światło to produkuje prąd. Nie da się tego zmienić - nawet, jak zaciski odłączysz, to na zaciskach dalej będzie napięcie. Może jakby zaciski uziemiać w takich sytuacjach - tylko jak to zrobić?


Rozumiem, ze inteesuje Cię co bedzie przy prądzie zwarcia?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ten kto ma Pv 10 kWp i tyle energii zuzywa zapłaci niespełna 150zł.


Zaskakująco tanio - nawet jak to sam abonament. Ja za ten czas zapłaciłem 339,44zł opłat stałych (226zł/rok), niezależnych od ilości kWh.

I 50 000 zł wydane na starcie co daje amortyzacji nawet licząc na 25 lat 2150 zł rocznie - czyli 326zł rocznie drożej, niż zapłaciłbym, gdybym miał tak tani abonament (przy moim jeszcze drożej wychodziłaby PV). Przy założeniu zerowych kosztów ubezpieczenia, napraw i serwisu w tym czasie. I przy założeniu braku zmian w przepisach.





> Co do pożaru to , aż strach się bać prosumenci , uwaga , wszyscy spłoniemy


Ja tam wolałbym nie być nawet tym promilem, co przez pozorną oszczędność straci dobytek zbierany całe życie. O życiu nie wspominając.




> Dlatego się szkolą 
> https://lublin.tvp.pl/27418061/fotow...acy-sie-szkola



_Najprostszą metodą unieszkodliwienia paneli jest przykrycie ich kocem, co zresztą może okazać się trudne, w sytuacji, gdy jest ich kilkadziesiąt. Niełatwe jest też ewentualne gaszenie paneli. Może odbywać się wyłącznie przy użyciu gaśnic proszkowych i śniegowych._

Tia. Już widzę, jak narzucają koce na PV w płonącym domu.



> Rozumiem, ze inteesuje Cię co bedzie przy prądzie zwarcia?


W sensie, żeby zewrzeć zaciski paneli i zrobić z nich zapalniczkę plazmową, grzałkę czy spawarkę? To chyba pomysł dla podpalaczy, nie dla strażaków.

----------


## pandzik

> Od 2018-03-01 do 2019-08-23 zużyłem 10240 kWh i zapłaciłem za nie 2731,72 zł (suma brutto z faktur, ze wszystkimi opłatami). Wychodzi średnio 26,68gr/kWh i ze 103 zł/mies.
> 
> Tak, nie opłaca się.
> 
> A jeszcze niedawno był ciekawy temat o gaszeniu PV. Ciekawe, czy lokalna OSP będzie wiedziała, co zrobić, żeby sobie krzywdy nie zrobić czy tylko będą się przyglądać nie ryzykując życia, jak w słoneczny dzień będzie się palił dom z PV na dachu.



jakie 103? 2700,18 miesiecy to  os kolo 150zł.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie ma znaczenia, co się zapaliło. Ważne, że panele są pod napięciem i nie da się tego wyłączyć. Więc mogą nie ryzykować porażenia i w ogóle nie gasić.


Niektóre się wyłączają.
I strażacy też się szkolą:
https://www.ppoz.pl/ratownictwo-i-oc...czne-jak-gasic

----------


## fotohobby

> Jakim cudem? Na panel pada światło to produkuje prąd. Nie da się tego zmienić - nawet, jak zaciski odłączysz, to na zaciskach dalej będzie napięcie. Może jakby zaciski uziemiać w takich sytuacjach - tylko jak to zrobić?


Optymalizatory SE:



> Uruchamiają się w momencie zaniku napięcia zasilającego lub odłączenia falownika, automatycznie zmniejszając napięcie paneli do 1 V aż do momentu podłączenia ich do inwertera. Dodatkowo inwerter i optymizery wyłączą się pod wpływem ekstremalnie wysokiej temperatury lub gdy wystąpi łuk elektryczny. Wydaje się, że obecnie są najlepszym i jedynym bezpiecznym sposobem zabezpieczenia instalacji PV od porażeń w sytuacji pożaru. Nawet zerwanie czy zniszczenie przewodów pomiędzy poszczególnymi panelami spowoduje obniżenie napięcia na panelu do 1 V.

----------


## d7d

> Mnie się bardziej opłacało zamontować blisko dwa lata temu PV za 30 tyś , by nie płacić rachunku do ZE na 3 tyś /rok , niż trzymać 180 tyś na lokacie by wyciągnąć z niej podobne pieniądze , czyli 3 tyś po podatku Belki ...


Za 180 tys. można było kupić kawalerkę z rocznym "uzyskiem" ok. 12 tys. zł, czyli ponad 6,67% w skali roku.
6,67% z 30 tys. = 2.000 zł
Jednak mając 30 tys. a nie 180 tys. raczej nie kupi się udziału w kawalerce  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> jakie 103? 2700,18 miesiecy to  os kolo 150zł.


Dzięki. Rzeczywiście, jakieś przeklawiaturzenie na kalkulatorze musiałem zrobić. Już poprawiłem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Optymalizatory SE:


I co to da, jak zostanie przerwany przewód między panelem a optymalizatorem?
I czy to obniża napięcie na zaciskach, czy wyjściowe z optymalizatora? Dalej chyba polanie paneli czymś przewodzącym prąd będzie groziło porażeniem?

No i kto to montuje? To dopiero pogrążyłoby opłacalność PV. Pewnie dlatego nie wprowadzili obowiązku montowania takich rozwiązań (znaczy te dwa czynniki - tylko częściowe zabezpieczenie i koszt).

----------


## tkaczor123

> Hej, jestem na forum nowy 
> 
> Chciałbym zadać bardzo ogólne pytanie: Czy fotowoltaika się w ogóle opłaca?
> 
> Jakie warunki trzeba spełnić i co zrobić, żeby był to opłacalny interes?


Opłaca się dajesz tym samym pracę ekipom instalatorskim :smile: .
Żeby się Tobie opłacało musisz "zużywać" prąd w innym wypadku szkoda produkować jak się nie zużywa :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> I co to da, jak zostanie przerwany przewód między panelem a optymalizatorem?
> I czy to obniża napięcie na zaciskach, czy wyjściowe z optymalizatora? Dalej chyba polanie paneli czymś przewodzącym prąd będzie groziło porażeniem?





> Musimy bowiem pamiętać, że choć wyłącznik nadprądowy i rozłącznik Q zabezpieczają od porażeń, to w momencie zerwania przewodów, np. podczas zawalenia dachu, napięcie powraca na przewody. Podobną zaletę mają również mikroinwertery montowane przy każdym panelu zamiast jednego centralnego inwertera. Jednym z atutów mikroinwerterów jest obniżenie napięcia paneli do wartości bezpiecznej podczas wyłączenia zasilania głównego (np. w czasie pożaru).





> No i kto to montuje? To dopiero pogrążyłoby opłacalność PV


.
Nie wiem. 10% i inwestorów?  20 ? To trzeci, czy czwarty na świecie producent falowników chyba.
Spójrz w stopkę. 
Mój koszt za 1kVp 4600zł - średnia rynkowa.

Zresztą:



> W wielu europejskich krajach uznaje się, że elektrownie fotowoltaiczne można gasić wodą w ten sam sposób, jak inne urządzenia elektryczne pod napięciem do 400 V. Podczas gaszenia muszą być jednak przestrzegane następujące zasady (zgodnie z DIN VDE 0132):
> 
> odległość 1 m między strażakiem i urządzeniem elektrycznym pod prądem,
> *odległość 1 m między strażakiem i urządzeniem elektrycznym w czasie gaszenia rozproszonym strumieniem z prądownicy,
> *odległość 5 m między strażakiem i urządzeniem elektrycznym podłączonym do prądu w czasie gaszenia zwartym strumieniem z prądownicy.

----------


## cuuube

@ kaizen 50 tysięcy to stare dane... bobrow postawił za coś kolo 32/34 tyś , nawet montując firmą , a biorąc udział w mój prąd i odliczając ulgę w podatku taka instalacja na dziś dzień nie przekroczy okolic 40 tyś. A zobaczymy za rok , czy dwa jak ceny energii pójdą w górę co wtedy będziesz pisał o kabelkach , bez opcji zmiany systemu grzewczego bez rozpierduchy w całym domu. 


Może znasz dane ile jest pożarów , wybuchów gazu ? Ostatnio było kilka , nawet za granicą , a o Pv jakoś cisza.







@d7d kawalerkę za 180 tyś ? Gdzie 50 km od dużego miasta ? Skąd właśnie wynajmujący ciągną nona studia. Ok niech będzie , że trafi się okazja i kupisz wyremontowaną za 180 , te 12 tyś da jeśli trafisz na kogoś kto będzie płacił rachunki imię zrobi z mieszkania śmietnika do remontu imię zniknie bez śladu. Poczytaj lepiej o problemach z pozbyciem się niepłacącego lokatora...

----------


## Kaizen

> .
> Nie wiem. 10% i inwestorów?  20 ? To trzeci, czy czwarty na świecie producent falowników chyba.
> Spójrz w stopkę.


To rozmawiamy o falownikach, czy tych zabezpieczających optymalizatorach SE po jakieś 250zł/szt?

I masz te optymalizatory na każdym panelu? Bo jak z paneli do falownika nie panujesz nad napięciem, to przecież nie ma tu żadnego zabezpieczenia na okoliczność porażenia z przewodu prądu stałego.

----------


## Kaizen

> A zobaczymy za rok , czy dwa jak ceny energii pójdą w górę co wtedy będziesz pisał o kabelkach , bez opcji zmiany systemu grzewczego bez rozpierduchy w całym domu.


Wtedy będę przeliczał, czy PV mi się nie zaczęła opłacać. Ale i tak wtedy raczej zainstaluję na wiacie i/lub domku narzędziowym (pomysł Bobrowa jest fajny). Właśnie dla bezpieczeństwa. Ale też taniej i łatwiej powinno wyjść - może sam założę.




> Może znasz dane ile jest pożarów , wybuchów gazu ? Ostatnio było kilka , nawet za granicą , a o Pv jakoś cisza.


Słabo googlasz. Była niedawno akcja z pożarem falownika w Wadowicach.
Tyle, że mi nie chodzi o pożar samej instalacji PV - na każdym domu w którym wybuchł pożar (z dowolnej przyczyny) może być PV. I problem dla strażaków.





> @d7d kawalerkę za 180 tyś ? Gdzie 50 km od dużego miasta ? Skąd właśnie wynajmujący ciągną nona studia.


Jak tylko 1K zł miesięcznie z najmu na czysto, to pewnie, że poza dużym miastem. W większym wychodzi z 1,5K na czysto.

----------


## fotohobby

A co do opłacalności, to mam kumpla, który przy browarze kategorycznie dowodził, że to nie ma szans się zwrócić, prędzej się zepsuje, spali, grad zbije i w ogóle Sodoma i Gomora.
Po jakimś czasie, podczas spotkania w gronie mieszanym, okazało się się, że jego żona kategorycznie stwierdziła, że nie chce "tego" na swoim dachu w kolorze "jesienny liść"

----------


## fotohobby

> To rozmawiamy o falownikach, czy tych zabezpieczających optymalizatorach SE po jakieś 250zł/szt?
> 
> I masz te optymalizatory na każdym panelu? Bo jak z paneli do falownika nie panujesz nad napięciem, to przecież nie ma tu żadnego zabezpieczenia na okoliczność porażenia z przewodu prądu stałego.


O optymalozatorach, już cytowałem Cofniej się kilka postów:



> Nawet zerwanie czy zniszczenie przewodów pomiędzy poszczególnymi panelami spowoduje obniżenie napięcia na panelu do 1 V.


Oczywiście, że optymalizator mam na ( a dokładnie pod) każdym panelem. Inaczej system nie działa.

----------


## vvvv

> Hej, jestem na forum nowy 
> 
> Chciałbym zadać bardzo ogólne pytanie: Czy fotowoltaika się w ogóle opłaca?
> 
> Jakie warunki trzeba spełnić i co zrobić, żeby był to opłacalny interes?


Jak masz wolną kasę i zrobisz instalację za ok. 3,5k/kWp to się może opłacić. W innym wypadku trzeba to dobrze przemyśleć, kombinować lub użyć kreatywnej  matematyki.

----------


## Kaizen

> O optymalozatorach, już cytowałem Cofniej się kilka postów:


Cytowałeś. POMIĘZDZY panelami. Czyli łączące optymalizatory. A nie kable od panela, do optymalizatora. Tam dalej jest zabójcze napięcie.

----------


## plamiak

Wyobraziłem sobie pożar paneli na dachu domu piętrowego - od poziomu gruntu do kalenicy jest 10 metrów (w moim przypadku) więc spokojnie dzielni strażacy mogą polewać strumieniem zwartym...
Cena. Zapłaciłem 22700 za 5,34 kWp na Froniusie i JAsolar czyli 4250 zł/kWp, minus odliczenie powiedzmy 3000 minus dotacja 5000. Finalnie 14700 zl, czyli 2700 za kWp.....Jak w tym kawale: "Gdzie zrobiłem błąd???"

----------


## fotohobby

> Cytowałeś. POMIĘZDZY panelami. Czyli łączące optymalizatory. A nie kable od panela, do optymalizatora. Tam dalej jest zabójcze napięcie.


Oczywiście taka sytuacja jest możliwa, tyko nie wiem, czy (biorac pod uwagę częstotliwość występowania pożarów instalacji, oraz jednoczesne prawdopodobieństwo przerwania odcinka optymalizator-panel) nie byloby zasadnym ubezpieczać dom(z instslacją) od pożarów, czy raczej od upadku statku powietrznego z oddalonych o 60km Pyrzowic  :Lol: 

Dobra, inaczej. O ilu sytuacjach, w których PSP odmówiła gaszenia palących się paneli słyszałeś ?

----------


## jajmar

> Jakim cudem?



Nie wiem czy to cuda ale tak podają w specyfikacji

----------


## jajmar

> No i kto to montuje? To dopiero pogrążyłoby opłacalność PV. Pewnie dlatego nie wprowadzili obowiązku montowania takich rozwiązań (znaczy te dwa czynniki - tylko częściowe zabezpieczenie i koszt).


Ja mam zamontowane. Nie wiem czy pogrąża to opłacalność mi wyszlo brutto 4825 za kWp z optymalizatorami na SE. Znam 2 inne instalacje które powstawały powiem równolegle do mojej (inne miasta inne firmy montujące) też posiadają optymalizatory . Więc ludzi to montują. Ile % rynku - nie wiem. 




> I masz te optymalizatory na każdym panelu? .


Tak mam na każdym panelu. Urwanie połączenie panel optymalizator na pewno jest możliwe, ale to krótki kable pod panelem, ciężko tam czymś dojść.

----------


## cuuube

O czym to świadczy ? W 2015r mieli 19Gw PV , od 2012r liczba pożarów spada .

----------


## Kaizen

> Dobra, inaczej. O ilu sytuacjach, w których PSP odmówiła gaszenia palących się paneli słyszałeś ?


Oczywiście, że nie będzie komunikatu "odmawiamy". Będzie, że "przystępujemy do akcji z zachowaniem procedur bezpieczeństwa". A że bez PV na dachu gaszenie wyglądałoby inaczej (skuteczniej) to nikt tego nie powie. I ciągle piszesz o paleniu się paneli - a ja nie o tym. Niech się pali więźba czy nawet drewutnia obok - a strażacy już będą się szczypali, czy polewać dach wodą.




> Nie wiem czy to cuda ale tak podają w specyfikacji


Jak faktycznie zajrzysz do specyfikacji, a nie ulotki reklamowej, to doczytasz, że to napięcie na wyjściu. Na zaciskach nie jest to 1v.

----------


## jajmar

> Jak faktycznie zajrzysz do specyfikacji, a nie ulotki reklamowej, to doczytasz, że to napięcie na wyjściu. Na zaciskach nie jest to 1v.


Specyfikację też widziałem pod ręką miałem to. Nie wiem w czym widzisz problem?  Nie chcesz paneli nie masz, inni chcą , zakładają. Ale ty na sile próbujesz wszystkich przekonać że panele na dachu to samo zło, pożary, uciekający strażacy i w ogóle się nie opłaca. 
Otóż nie wszyscy płacą 26 gr za kwh, sa tacy co płaca sporo więcej i nie pisz że to kwestia zmiany taryfy nie, to kwestia zużycia energii w poszczególnych porach dnia.

----------


## cuuube

> .      . W wielu europejskich krajach uznaje się, że elektrownie fotowoltaiczne można gasić wodą w ten sam sposób, jak inne urządzenia elektryczne pod napięciem do 400 V. Podczas gaszenia muszą być jednak przestrzegane następujące zasady (zgodnie z DIN VDE 0132):
> 
> odległość 1 m między strażakiem i urządzeniem elektrycznym pod prądem,
> *odległość 1 m między strażakiem i urządzeniem elektrycznym w czasie gaszenia rozproszonym strumieniem z prądownicy,
> *odległość 5 m między strażakiem i urządzeniem elektrycznym podłączonym do prądu w czasie gaszenia zwartym strumieniem z prądownicy.
> Australijska firma Solar Development opracowała środek gaśniczy przeznaczony wyłącznie do systemów PV. W gaśnicy znajduje się specjalny płyn, który po kontakcie z szybą tworzy na panelach warstwę nieprzepuszczalną dla promieni słonecznych. Gasi się tym samym, odcinając dostęp do promieniowania słonecznego, bez którego panele nie są w stanie wytworzyć napięcia. Warstwa środka gaśniczego po krótkim czasie zastyga i można ją odkleić od szkła. Niestety, gaśnica PV STOP na razie jest w Polsce niedostępna


https://www.smartekodom.pl/instalacj...ypadku-pozaru/

Ci na to wszystko ten gościu ?



A no tak żabojady mieli się uczyć od nas jeść widelcem , to i pożary powinni też gasić jak Polacy .czyli uciekać .

----------


## tkaczor123

> Wyobraziłem sobie pożar paneli na dachu domu piętrowego - od poziomu gruntu do kalenicy jest 10 metrów (w moim przypadku) więc spokojnie dzielni strażacy mogą polewać strumieniem zwartym...
> Cena. Zapłaciłem 22700 za 5,34 kWp na Froniusie i JAsolar czyli 4250 zł/kWp, minus odliczenie powiedzmy 3000 minus dotacja 5000. Finalnie 14700 zl, czyli 2700 za kWp.....Jak w tym kawale: "Gdzie zrobiłem błąd???"


To może napiszę instalacja 3kWp za 10 tyś na nowych komponentach - 5 tyś "Mój prąd" - ulga termomodernizacyjna =ok 4200 zł 
4200/3= 1400 za kWp (plus praca własna). 
Taka instalacja szybko się zwróci.
Kumpel montował przez firmę 5kWp za 25 tyś plus kredyt finalnie 33 tyś - 5 tyś - ulga. To już mu się "nie opłaca".

----------


## fotohobby

W Niemczech gaszą  to normalnie, jak instalacje 400V.
Napięcie na zaciskach jest większe, ale nie sumuje się, mimo podłączenia szeregowego.

----------


## jajmar

> 25 tyś plus kredyt finalnie 33 tyś


jakiś drogi ten kredyt

----------


## fotohobby

> . 
> Otóż nie wszyscy płacą 26 gr za kwh, sa tacy co płaca sporo więcej i nie pisz że to kwestia zmiany taryfy nie, to kwestia zużycia energii w poszczególnych porach dnia.


I promocyjnej umowy z jednym kwartałem energii za free.
Teraz takiej oferty już nie ma, a za rok, kiedy (o ile dobrze pamiętam) Kaizenowi skończy się umowa tym bardziej nie będzie

----------


## Kaizen

> https://www.smartekodom.pl/instalacj...ypadku-pozaru/
> 
> Ci na to wszystko ten gościu ?
> 
> 
> 
> A no tak żabojady mieli się uczyć od nas jeść widelcem , to i pożary powinni też gasić jak Polacy .czyli uciekać .


A skąd wiesz, czym polewa?

----------


## Kaizen

> I promocyjnej umowy z jednym kwartałem energii za free.
> Teraz takiej oferty już nie ma, a za rok, kiedy (o ile dobrze pamiętam) Kaizenowi skończy się umowa tym bardziej nie będzie


Kiedy wchodziła możliwość wyboru sprzedawcy prądu pracowałem w energetyce. Jak rozmawiałem z dyrektorem IT czy pozostanie "patriotą" i będzie kupował "nasz" prąd, to stwierdził że nie. Że zmienia sprzedawcę, bo na pewno będą mieli taki bałagan, że przez rok nie dostanie żadnej faktury.
Lata minęły, a dalej jest bałagan. Ciągle mam prąd za darmo w taniej strefie (dokładnie to niedawno dostałem korekty zmniejszające cenę do zera).
Umowę mam na czas nieokreślony, bez kar za rozwiązanie. Z gwarancją ceny do końca 2020 r. (znaczy tej "normalnej" - bo ten darmowy powinien mi się skończyć ponad rok temu. I darmowy prąd w taniej strefie był nie na kwartał, a na pół roku.

Owszem, nie każdy mógł z tej promocji skorzystać. Jednak ze świecą szukać takiego inwestora, co nie może mieć prądu dużo taniej, niż standardowa taryfa jego operatora (czy to wybierając G12as, czy innego sprzedawcę - a obydwie rzeczy wykluczają PV).

Przypomnę jeszcze o ryzyku - co sobie wymyśli operator czy ustawodawca, to ktoś, kto wydał kilkadziesiąt tysięcy musi zaakceptować. Czy to opłata, czy większe potrącenia, czy możliwość odłączenia od sieci w dowolnej chwili czy cokolwiek innego. A nasi ustawodawcy dowiedli, że potrafią zmieniać zasady gry w trakcie gry.

----------


## d7d

> kawalerkę za 180 tyś ? Gdzie 50 km od dużego miasta ? Skąd właśnie wynajmujący ciągną nona studia. Ok niech będzie , że trafi się okazja i kupisz wyremontowaną za 180 , te 12 tyś da jeśli trafisz na kogoś kto będzie płacił rachunki imię zrobi z mieszkania śmietnika do remontu imię zniknie bez śladu. Poczytaj lepiej o problemach z pozbyciem się niepłacącego lokatora...


Kilka lat temu w Poznaniu.
12 m-cy x 1.100 PLN minus podatek. Normalnie przyzwoita cena wynajmu / najmu.
Do lokatorów trzeba mieć szczęście i trzeba tez dobrych wybrać.
Rachunki za media płaci najemca. Nie płaci to mu wyłączą.
Ale fakt - trzeba mieć szczęście  :smile: 

PS Dzisiaj nadal są deweloperskie kawalerki poniżej 200 tys. PLN
Jednak trzeba doliczyć wykończenie i meble więc będzie więcej niż 180 tys. PLN.

----------


## cuuube

> .     Ciągle mam prąd za darmo w taniej strefie (dokładnie to niedawno dostałem korekty zmniejszające cenę do zera).
> Umowę mam na czas nieokreślony, bez kar za rozwiązanie. Z gwarancją ceny do końca 2020 r. (znaczy tej "normalnej" - bo ten darmowy powinien mi się skończyć ponad rok temu. I darmowy prąd w taniej strefie był nie na kwartał, a na pół roku.


 czyli naginasz rzeczywistość , że płacisz niecałe 3 tysie za 10MWh  :big lol:  i próbujesz przekonać , że innym będzie się to , czyli 2T tak samo opłacać jak tobie . Brawo ty .

----------


## fotohobby

No więc tym  bardziej bolesnie odczujesz rok 2021, kiedy skończy Ci się gwarancja cenowa. A może jeszcze wcześniej dostaniesz korektę i wezwanie do zapłaty nienależnie pobranych "darmowych" kWh ? ?
Oby nie.

W każdym razie Twoje 26gr jest efektem korzystnej dla Ciebie pomyłki, ale wszystko co dobre, szybko się kończy.
I nową cena dla Ciebie to nie będzie raczej 26gr+5%, co zakładałes w symulacji ...

----------


## Kaizen

> czyli naginasz rzeczywistość , że płacisz niecałe 3 tysie za 10MWh  i próbujesz przekonać , że innym będzie się to , czyli 2T tak samo opłacać jak tobie . Brawo ty .


Tyle mam na fakturach rozliczeniowych, tyle zapłaciłem. Gdzie tu naginanie?




> No więc tym  bardziej bolesnie odczujesz rok 2020, kiedy skończy Ci się gwarancja cenowa. A może jeszcze wcześniej dostaniesz wezwanie do zapłaty nienależnie pobranego "darmowych" kWh ? ?


Ta gwarancja cenowa, jak dotąd, niczego nie zmienia, bo mamy (i wg obietnic Sasina w przyszłym roku też będziemy mieli) zamrożone ceny. Wszyscy indywidualni.
Jak dostanę, to zapłacę.
Za rok w cenach standardowych wyjdzie mi 2778,61zł/7196kWh=38,61gr/kWh i 231,55zł/mies (w tym 19,25 opłat abonamentowych) średnio.

Licząc nawet z dopłatami 40K zł za 10kWp, i amortyzację na 25 lat (dając fory - bo przecież w tym czasie i koszty dodatkowe będą na 99,99%, i sprawność spadnie na 100%) wychodzi 133,33 + abonament = 152,58zł/mies. Przy założeniu, że pokryję 100% zapotrzebowania z PV. 79zł/mies oszczędności. Ale jak 40K ulokuję na 4% w banku, to mam po miesiącu 109,98zł odsetek. Czyli pokrywam z tego cały "zysk" na PV i jeszcze mi zostaje.

Inaczej. Mam 40K zł.
1. Wkładam do banku na 4% z kapitalizacją miesięczną i kupuję prąd. Za 25 lat mam w banku 89 816,30zł i płacę za prąd 69 465,25zł. Czyli z 40K zostaje mi po pokryciu rachunków za prąd *20351,05 zł.*
2. Wydaję to na PV i płacę przez 25 lat za prąd tylko abonament = 5775 zł. Po tym czasie mam PV warte ... No ile? Zero czy jeszcze będę musiał zapłacić za demontaż i złomowanie? Czy oby na pewno po drodze nie będę musiał czegoś naprawiać? Wymienić falownika? Dobra, lubię dawać fory opcji, która wydaje mi się mniej opłacalna. Niech nic się nie wydarzy, niech sprawność nie spadnie, niech falownik wytrzyma te 25 lat, niech przepisy się nie zmienią i jeszcze niech ktoś kupi ten złom za 5775zł i własnymi siłami zdemontuje i zabierze. Wychodzę po 25 lata na *ZERO* (przychód ze sprzedaży złomu pokrył koszty abonamentu)


Czyli montując PV za 25 lat będę 20 351,05 zł stratny.
Jak ceny prądu wzrosną - można przeliczyć i podjąć decyzję, jak się nie ma PV
Jak ceny prądu spadną (a kto wie, co się stanie, jak będzie zimna fuzja tania i powszechna) to... PV to jeszcze większa wtopa.

----------


## fotohobby

> Owszem, nie każdy mógł z tej promocji skorzystać. Jednak ze świecą szukać takiego inwestora, co nie może mieć prądu dużo taniej, niż standardowa taryfa jego operatora (czy to wybierając G12as, czy innego sprzedawcę - a obydwie rzeczy wykluczają PV).


Dużo to znaczy ile? 
10% ? 20%
Nie ogrzewając prądem, oczywiście.

----------


## cuuube

> W każdym razie Twoje 26gr jest efektem korzystnej dla Ciebie pomyłki



Z tego co pamiętam to g12as liczona jest w kolejnym roku tylko od nadwyżki z poprzedniego , tyle w tym opłacalności...

----------


## Kaizen

> Dużo to znaczy ile? 
> 10% ? 20%
> Nie ogrzewając prądem, oczywiście.


Podstaw ceny różnych sprzedawców, różnych taryf i proporcje zużycia sprawdź sobie w kalkulatorku.
Tylko jeden sprzedawca jest najtańszy. I nawet u niego możesz zaoszczędzić dobre kilkadziesiąt % w nowym domu względem G11 wybierając G12as (która jest niedostępna dla prosumentów). Względem innych taryf i sprzedawców - policz.





> Z tego co pamiętam to g12as liczona jest w kolejnym roku tylko od nadwyżki z poprzedniego , tyle w tym opłacalności...


Może byś tak siał wiedzę, a nie plotki?
Cytat z rozporządzenia:
_8. W kolejnych latach od zakwalifikowania odbiorcy do grupy taryfowej, o której mowa w ust. 4, do rozliczenia opłaty sieciowej zmiennej w poszczególnych okresach przyjmuje się ilość zużycia energii elektrycznej taką jak w analogicznym okresie rozliczeniowym roku poprzedzającego pierwszy rok zakwalifikowania odbiorcy do grupy taryfowej, o której mowa w ust. 4_

----------


## Jaro106

Ostatnio PZPR bis zmienił słuszną linię partii i podwyżki jednak  będą na razie przyznają się do 10 % , przed wyborami było 0%. Więc trzeba się liczyć że prąd w najbliższych latach będzie drożeć i to raczej o więcej jak 10 % . Za to gaz raczej będzie raczej tanieć w perspektywie kilku najbliższych lat , kończy się kontrakt jamalski według kupowaliśmy gaz po jednych z najwyższych cen w europie, więc raczej będzie tylko taniej.

----------


## Superior

Prąd drożeje jak wszystko w tym bantustaniku.
Kiedy wjencej ludzi załorzy 
paniele, to dowalą taką taryfe za przechowywanie,
że w wiaderkach bendziem prund ten trzymać, Polacy!

----------


## tkaczor123

> jakiś drogi ten kredyt


Kto mówił że kredyty są tanie?? Normalny kredyt nie na preferencyjnych warunkach pewnie jakiś gotówkowy na 9% ale co mnie to obchodzi ile kto płaci.

----------


## cuuube

> Może byś tak siał wiedzę, a nie plotki?
> [/I]


Może czep się swego ogona  pisz prawdę , że masz błędnie naliczane oplaty dlatego tak ci się opłaca grzanie kablami.
Napisałem wyraźnie jeśli się nie mylę...

----------


## meczesiu

> To może napiszę instalacja 3kWp za 10 tyś na nowych komponentach - 5 tyś "Mój prąd" - ulga termomodernizacyjna =ok 4200 zł 
> 4200/3= 1400 za kWp (plus praca własna). 
> Taka instalacja szybko się zwróci.
> Kumpel montował przez firmę 5kWp za 25 tyś plus kredyt finalnie 33 tyś - 5 tyś - ulga. To już mu się "nie opłaca".


U mnie podobnie, tylko 4200 zł dzielę na 3,465 czyli około  z hakiem 1200 zł za kWp. Zwrot za 3 lata.Także sam montowałem.

----------


## fotohobby

> Podstaw ceny różnych sprzedawców, różnych taryf i proporcje zużycia sprawdź sobie w kalkulatorku.
> Tylko jeden sprzedawca jest najtańszy. I nawet u niego możesz zaoszczędzić dobre kilkadziesiąt % w nowym domu względem G11 wybierając G12as (która jest niedostępna dla prosumentów). Względem innych taryf i sprzedawców - policz.
> 
> I]


A co mi da G12as ??
Dlaczego zawęzasz kràg zainteresowwnych tylko do zasiadających domy ?
I ogrzewajacych prądem? 
Zakładam optymistycznie, że mógłbym zredukować koszty en. elektrycznej o 20%
I co - wydłuży mi to czas zwrotu z z 7 do 8.5 roku ? Straszne...
I to zakładajàc,  że ceny energii pozostaną na tym samym poziomie, co jest założeniem nierealnym...

A twoja wiara w obietnice Sasina jest cokolwiek śmieszna  :smile: 
Dlaczego wierzysz Sasinowi, a nie Emilianowicz ?
https://businessinsider.com.pl/twoje...dwyzki/3vtxchl

Edit: po wszystkich opłatach koszt jednego kWp wyniósł mnie 2877zł...

----------


## fotohobby

> Kto mówił że kredyty są tanie?? Normalny kredyt nie na preferencyjnych warunkach pewnie jakiś gotówkowy na 9% ale co mnie to obchodzi ile kto płaci.


Na PV można dostać 4,9% w PKO BP

----------


## Kaizen

> A co mi da G12as ??


Nie wiem. Przeliczyłeś, która taryfa u którego sprzedawcy jakie korzyści by Ci przyniosła?




> Dlaczego zawęzasz kràg zainteresowwnych tylko do zasiadających domy ?


Niczego nie zawężam (kogokolwiek nazywasz zasiadającym dom).




> A twoja wiara w obietnice Sasina jest cokolwiek śmieszna 
> Dlaczego wierzysz Sasinowi, a nie Emilianowicz ?
> https://businessinsider.com.pl/twoje...dwyzki/3vtxchl


Nie wierzę politykom. Wierzę w ich interes (wybory prezydenckie) w posiadaniu zadowolonego elektoratu. Brak nominalnej podwyżki to przy inflacji obniżka. A te 5-7%, które zapowiada Emilewicz (celowo przekręcasz, czy masz udar?) to tak naprawdę niwelacja inflacji. A czemu szybciej uwierzyłbym Sasinowi? Bo to w gestii jego resortu leży (ministerstwo energetyki zostało zlikwidowane i kompetencje przejęło ministerstwo aktywów państwowych).

----------


## jajmar

> [COLOR="#0000FF"]Inaczej. Mam 40K zł.
> 1. Wkładam do banku na 4% z kapitalizacją miesięczną i kupuję prąd. Za 25 lat mam w banku 89 816,30zł i płacę za prąd 69 465,25zł. Czyli z 40K zostaje mi po pokryciu rachunków za prąd *20351,05 zł.*


Ile zakładasz za prąd? Skoro 10kW paneli to koło 8 000kwh. Czyli 8000x0,62=4960zł rocznie to daje 124000 po 25 latach ........ Bez uwzględnienie podwyżek cen prądu. Cena 0,62 to z mojego rachunku. Nawet jak coś po drodze będzie wymagało naprawy to będe do przodu. 

Nie każdy ma jakaś super promocje na prąd.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ile zakładasz za prąd?.


Napisałem. Nie zakładam, tylko ile zużywam i ile płacę wg standardowych cen (z których jeszcze da się urwać korzystając z promocji).
Musisz porównywać z nieracjonalnym klientem zakładu energetycznego, który wybiera najdroższą taryfę, żeby udowodnić opłacalność PV?

----------


## vvvv

> Ile zakładasz za prąd? Skoro 10kW paneli to koło 8 000kwh. Czyli 8000x0,62=4960zł rocznie to daje 124000 po 25 latach ........ Bez uwzględnienie podwyżek cen prądu.* Cena 0,62 to z mojego rachunku.* Nawet jak coś po drodze będzie wymagało naprawy to będe do przodu. 
> 
> Nie każdy ma jakaś super promocje na prąd.


Zmień na G12(W) i możesz mieć ok 0,40-0,45.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie wiem. Przeliczyłeś, która taryfa u którego sprzedawcy jakie korzyści by Ci przyniosła?
> 
> 
> 
> Niczego nie zawężam (kogokolwiek nazywasz zasiadającym dom).
> 
> 
> 
> Nie wierzę politykom. Wierzę w ich interes (wybory prezydenckie) w posiadaniu zadowolonego elektoratu. Brak nominalnej podwyżki to przy inflacji obniżka. A te 5-7%, które zapowiada Emilewicz (celowo przekręcasz, czy masz udar?) to tak naprawdę niwelacja inflacji. A czemu szybciej uwierzyłbym Sasinowi? Bo to w gestii jego resortu leży (ministerstwo energetyki zostało zlikwidowane i kompetencje przejęło ministerstwo aktywów państwowych).


Nie udar, nieboraku tylko autokorekta. Jeśli w tym roku będzie podwyżka 7% (taka jest inflacja?? https://www.bankier.pl/gospodarka/ws...flacja-rdr-pol ) to za rok, kiedy skończy ci się umowa będzie jeszcze większa, bo już wyborów nie będzie.

Jeszcze raz pytam, co mi ma dać 12as ? Dlaczego zaweżasz do grzejących prądem? 

Przed montażem paneli sprawdzałem inne taryfy - maksymalnie, co udało mi się uzyskać to 15% oszczędności G12W
Niech nawet uzyskałbym 20%, co to zmieni ?
To po prostu wyjdę na "0" 18 miesięcy później
Tylko trzeba zrobić instalacje za 2900zl/kWp (a można jeszcze taniej)

----------


## jajmar

> Napisałem. Nie zakładam, tylko ile zużywam i ile płacę wg standardowych cen (z których jeszcze da się urwać korzystając z promocji).
> Musisz porównywać z nieracjonalnym klientem zakładu energetycznego, który wybiera najdroższą taryfę, żeby udowodnić opłacalność PV?


Napisałeś ze za 1,5 roku zużyłeś coś ponad 10 kWh , czyli około 6 kWh rocznie, dlaczego liczysz zyski, straty dla instalacji 10kW?

----------


## vvvv

> Ostatnio PZPR bis zmienił słuszną linię partii i podwyżki jednak  będą na razie przyznają się do 10 % , przed wyborami było 0%. Więc trzeba się liczyć że prąd w najbliższych latach będzie drożeć i to raczej o więcej jak 10 % . Za to gaz raczej będzie raczej tanieć w perspektywie kilku najbliższych lat , kończy się kontrakt jamalski według kupowaliśmy gaz po jednych z najwyższych cen w europie, więc raczej będzie tylko taniej.


 Eurostat podaje, że cena prądu spadła o ok 3% w pierwszym półroczu. Gaz w też spadł na niektórych wykresach. Natomiast Eurostat podaje, że cena gazu wzrosła ok 11% w pierwszym półroczy 2019 w porównaniu do tego samego okresu roku poprzedniego. 

Masz rację gaz zawsze będzie tani. Wiele "czynników"  na to wskazuje.   :wink:

----------


## Jaro106

> Eurostat podaje, że cena prądu spadła o ok 3% w pierwszym półroczu. Gaz w też spadł na niektórych wykresach. Natomiast Eurostat podaje, że cena gazu wzrosła ok 11% w pierwszym półroczy 2019 w porównaniu do tego samego okresu roku poprzedniego. 
> 
> Masz rację gaz zawsze będzie tani. Wiele "czynników"  na to wskazuje.


Tak to wygląda z gazem w cenach  rynkowych https://wysokienapiecie.pl/21896-cen...lskiej-gieldy/

A tak wygląda cena prądu w cenach rynkowych , żeby ktoś się nie zgubił trzecia grafika https://wysokienapiecie.pl/23310-pod...ce-gornictwie/

Take są tendencje na rynku oczywiście jeżeli rynek jest ręcznie sterowany jak za PRL zanim to będzie miało przełożenie na rachunki które płacą ludzie to trochę potrwa a jeżeli nie to system padnie jak w Wenezueli.

----------


## fotohobby

Nawet, jeśli nowy kontrakt na dostawę gazu będzie korzystniejszy,  to dla odbiorców indywidualnych gaz nie istnieje.
Będę zadowolony, jak będzie miał stałą cenę.

----------


## Jaro106

> Nawet, jeśli nowy kontrakt na dostawę gazu będzie korzystniejszy,  to dla odbiorców indywidualnych gaz nie istnieje.
> Będę zadowolony, jak będzie miał stałą cenę.


Cena gazu spada głównie z dwóch powodów , pierwszy to to że coraz więcej sprowadzamy tańszego gazu skroplonego , druga to to że cena gazu z Rosjanami jest oparta o cenę ropy która też tanieje ale nie tak bardzo jak cena gazu na świecie.

Myślę że nawet jak Polska podpisze o ile w ogóle podpisze  nową umowę z Gazpromem to na całkiem innych warunkach , obecnie tym kanałem sprowadzamy nadal ponad połowę gazu bo obliguje nas do tego podpisana umowa , po bardzo niekorzystnej cenie .

Druga sprawa to prawdopodobnie cena węglowodorów w przyszłości raczej będzie spadać bo coraz konkurencyjne cenowo będą źródła oze . 
Zapotrzebowanie na olej napędowy i benzynę zacznie spadać bo coraz mniej będzie samochodów spalinowych . 
W niektórych krajach już wprowadzono ustawy które przewidują całkowity zakaz sprzedaży samochodów spalinowych w przyszłej dekadzie,.

----------


## vvvv

> Tak to wygląda z gazem w cenach  rynkowych https://wysokienapiecie.pl/21896-cen...lskiej-gieldy/
> 
> A tak wygląda cena prądu w cenach rynkowych , żeby ktoś się nie zgubił trzecia grafika https://wysokienapiecie.pl/23310-pod...ce-gornictwie/
> 
> Take są tendencje na rynku oczywiście jeżeli rynek jest ręcznie sterowany jak za PRL zanim to będzie miało przełożenie na rachunki które płacą ludzie to trochę potrwa a jeżeli nie to system padnie jak w Wenezueli.


Masz rację. Ładnie wygląda to na wykresach. Masz wykres poniżej ceny prądu BASE_20. Cena za energię to nie tylko za wytworzenie. Zobacz w jakiej kondycji jest PGNIG? Jak myślisz dlaczego?  Na siłę wykręcili jakiś tam zysk. Poczekaj muszą to odrobić. Magazyny gazu jeszcze niedawno były pełne w całej Europie. Lekka zima i już ubyło, a styczeń i  luty przed nami. Na wiosnę może być ciekawie. Popyt na gaz w Europie rośnie. W Polsce pseudo antysmogowcy działają. Od 2024 uwolnienie cen gazu. Do co Jamału to mamy zrezygnować całkiem czy negocjować nowe ceny?

----------


## vvvv

> Cena gazu spada głównie z dwóch powodów , pierwszy to to że coraz więcej sprowadzamy tańszego gazu skroplonego , druga to to że cena gazu z Rosjanami jest oparta o cenę ropy która też tanieje ale nie tak bardzo jak cena gazu na świecie.
> 
> Myślę że nawet jak Polska podpisze o ile w ogóle podpisze  nową umowę z Gazpromem to na całkiem innych warunkach , obecnie tym kanałem sprowadzamy nadal ponad połowę gazu bo obliguje nas do tego podpisana umowa , po bardzo niekorzystnej cenie .
> 
> *Druga sprawa to prawdopodobnie cena węglowodorów w przyszłości raczej będzie spadać bo coraz konkurencyjne cenowo będą źródła oze .* 
> Zapotrzebowanie na olej napędowy i benzynę zacznie spadać bo coraz mniej będzie samochodów spalinowych . 
> W niektórych krajach już wprowadzono ustawy które przewidują całkowity zakaz sprzedaży samochodów spalinowych w przyszłej dekadzie,.


Chcesz wiedzieć jakiej jest planowane zużycie gazu w Polsce?

----------


## cuuube

> .   Skoro 10kW paneli to koło 8 000kwh


 jesteś pewien ? Jeszcze tak słabego założenia nie widziałem , chyba , że panele są wystawione na północ  :tongue: 

10kWp da 10 000kWh +/- 500 , a jak dobrze ustawiona i dobry rok to da pod 11MWh

----------


## fotohobby

Wiem tylko, źe jak cena baryłki ropy spada,  to nie bardzo widac adekwatne odbicie na stacjach.
Z gazem będzie podobnie.
Ale to nie temat o węglowodorach...

----------


## cuuube

> .       jak 40K ulokuję na 4% w banku, to mam po miesiącu 109,98zł odsetek


 to ciekawe bo od paru lat stopy procentowe są takie same , miałem 180 tyś na koncie i co miesiąc miałem 250zl odsetek po podatku Belki . Kreatywna księgowość ?

----------


## Jaro106

> Masz rację. Ładnie wygląda to na wykresach. Masz wykres poniżej ceny prądu BASE_20. Cena za energię to nie tylko za wytworzenie. Zobacz w jakiej kondycji jest PGNIG? Jak myślisz dlaczego?  Na siłę wykręcili jakiś tam zysk. Poczekaj muszą to odrobić. Magazyny gazu jeszcze niedawno były pełne w całej Europie. Lekka zima i już ubyło, a styczeń i  luty przed nami. Na wiosnę może być ciekawie. Popyt na gaz w Europie rośnie. W Polsce pseudo antysmogowcy działają. Od 2024 uwolnienie cen gazu. Do co Jamału to mamy zrezygnować całkiem czy negocjować nowe ceny?


Przypuszczam że całkowite wycofanie się z Gazpromu to blef żeby wynegocjować dobrą cenę ale żeby był skuteczny to trzeba mieć pokrycie w imporcie inną drogą , dlatego drugi gazoport i Baltic Pipe Project , więc jak dają niższą cenę to pewnie będziemy brali na rynkowych warunkach.

Zużycie gazu ma rosnąć w Polsce, energetyka w końcu też zacznie przechodzić na gaz i rezygnować z węgla przynajmniej przez najbliższe kilka lat .

----------


## jajmar

> jesteś pewien ? Jeszcze tak słabego założenia nie widziałem , chyba , że panele są wystawione na północ 
> 
> 10kWp da 10 000kWh +/- 500 , a jak dobrze ustawiona i dobry rok to da pod 11MWh


Ja próbowałem zrozumieć logikę Kaizena gdzie do udowadniania przyjmował 10kWp a podawał wcześniej sporo mniejsze zużycie

----------


## Jaro106

> Wiem tylko, źe jak cena baryłki ropy spada,  to nie bardzo widac adekwatne odbicie na stacjach.
> Z gazem będzie podobnie.
> Ale to nie temat o węglowodorach...



Bo w Polsce wszyscy dostosowują ceny do pomiotu wiodącego jakim jest Orlen a on winduje od jakiegoś czasu marże . W mojej okolicy ceny on na orlen , lotos to 5,10 -5,20, kawałek dalej na niezależnej stacji niewielkiej sieci gdzie nie sprawdzają co dziennie ceny na sąsiednich stacjach by ją dostosować do swoich cen cena 4,77 i wciąż zarabiają . To jest pytanie jaką obecnie marże na paliwie ma orlen do niedawna podobno było to 1 %

----------


## cuuube

> Bo w Polsce wszyscy dostosowują ceny do pomiotu wiodącego jakim jest Orlen a on winduje od jakiegoś czasu marże . W mojej okolicy ceny on na orlen , lotos to 5,10 -5,20, kawałek dalej na niezależnej stacji niewielkiej sieci gdzie nie sprawdzają co dziennie ceny na sąsiednich stacjach by ją dostosować do swoich cen cena 4,77 i wciąż zarabiają . To jest pytanie jaką obecnie marże na paliwie ma orlen do niedawna podobno było to 1 %


Kilka razy słyszałem jak ktoś z Shella tłumaczył , że oni marże mają tak niskie , że ledwo zarabiają... To ciekawe bo nam dwie ich stacje w pobliżu ( jedną przy autostradzie) i ceny na nich są różne nawet o 10-15 gr .  A i tak , jest tak jak piszesz inne stacje są dobre 20g tańsze no oprócz Orlenu oczywiście.

Oni zarabiają chyba tylko na gazetach i , kawie i hotdogach , a resztę działalności ze swej dobroduszności prowadzą chyba charytatywnie.
Ale im się opłaca bo funkcjonują kilka lat.

----------


## vvvv

> Przypuszczam że całkowite wycofanie się z Gazpromu to blef żeby wynegocjować dobrą cenę ale żeby był skuteczny to trzeba mieć pokrycie w imporcie inną drogą , dlatego drugi gazoport i Baltic Pipe Project , więc jak dają niższą cenę to pewnie będziemy brali na rynkowych warunkach.
> 
> Zużycie gazu ma rosnąć w Polsce, energetyka w końcu też zacznie przechodzić na gaz i rezygnować z węgla przynajmniej przez najbliższe kilka lat .


No będzie. Nie tylko w Polsce. EBI nie finansuje gazu, a rozbudować infrastrukturę trzeba Uważaj bo może się okazać, że będziemy robić zrzutę na ruskich co by nam do UE tą rurą gaz puszczali. 

Co do paneli to trzeba też uważać, jest niby RED II, ale nigdy nic nie wiadomo. Ostatni hit cenowy 6200zł/kWp.

----------


## Jaro106

Cena prądu z ozc będzie tanieć z węgla drożeć z gazu też bo trzeba coraz więcej płacić za zielone certyfikaty. Tylko OZC jest ciężko zbilansować bo nie zawsze świeci słońce i nie zawsze wieje , do puki nie zaczniemy magazynować energii z ozc to jesteśmy skazani na paliwa kopalne . Bo energetyka jądrowa to drogi wynalazek , fuzja jądrowa jeszcze nie działa a do magazynowania energii w formie płynnego wodoru jeszcze daleko.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie udar, nieboraku tylko autokorekta. Jeśli w tym roku będzie podwyżka 7% (taka jest inflacja??


Pewnie większa jest naprawdę za te dwa lata, od ostatniej podwyżki. Zwłaszcza, że to jakieś czary to, co pokazuje statystyka. Co każdy widzi i na paragonie w zieleniaku, i na kosztach budowy i w wielu innych miejscach.

Swoją drogą, właśnie pogooglałem. Co roku to samo straszenie ogromnymi podwyżkami cen prądu. A jak jest w rzeczywistości?



Źródło Eurostat




> Jeszcze raz pytam, co mi ma dać 12as ? Dlaczego zaweżasz do grzejących prądem?


Niczego nie zawężam. Masz arkusz w którym wpisujesz jakie chcesz taryfy. Czemu uważasz, że coś Ci zawężam?





> Napisałeś ze za 1,5 roku zużyłeś coś ponad 10 kWh , czyli około 6 kWh rocznie, dlaczego liczysz zyski, straty dla instalacji 10kW?





> Za rok w cenach standardowych wyjdzie mi 2778,61zł/7196kWh=38,61gr/kWh i 231,55zł/mies (w tym 19,25 opłat abonamentowych) średnio.






> Tylko trzeba zrobić instalacje za 2900zl/kWp (a można jeszcze taniej)


Rzeczywiście drobiazg. Jakoś szybciej coś takiego można przeczytać na FM, niż taniej, niż 2900zł/kWp



> Witam
> przymierzam się do zestawu o mocy 3,3-3,5 kwp, Niestety wszystkie wyceny które mi proponowano oscylują w granicach 6500 - 7000 za Kwp. Przykładowy zestaw: Solar Edge oraz Longi Solar za ok 20.000. Teraz czytam że normą jest ok 4500 zł za KWp. Pytam się gdzie są takie firmy co mają takie ceny?

----------


## fotohobby

> Bo w Polsce wszyscy dostosowują ceny do pomiotu wiodącego jakim jest Orlen a on winduje od jakiegoś czasu marże . W mojej okolicy ceny on na orlen , lotos to 5,10 -5,20, kawałek dalej na niezależnej stacji niewielkiej sieci gdzie nie sprawdzają co dziennie ceny na sąsiednich stacjach by ją dostosować do swoich cen cena 4,77 i wciąż zarabiają . To jest pytanie jaką obecnie marże na paliwie ma orlen do niedawna podobno było to 1 %


Przecież jeśli chodzi o sprzedaż i dystrybucję gazu, to sytuacja wyglada jeszcze gorzej, niż w przypadku stacji paliw...

----------


## fotohobby

> Swoją drogą, właśnie pogooglałem. Co roku to samo straszenie ogromnymi podwyżkami cen prądu. A jak jest w rzeczywistości?


Pierwsze wielkie straszenie było rok temu, i firmy i samorządy zostały już nowe cenniki. Rząd się przestraszył i zareagował. W tym roku nawet członkowie rządu przbąkuja, że podwyżki będą. Za rok zapewne też, bo gospodarka zwalnia, pieniążków w budżecie będzie mniej.




> Rzeczywiście drobiazg. Jakoś szybciej coś takiego można przeczytać na FM, niż taniej, niż 2900zł/kWp


Jeśli jesteś taką owieczką, jak oni, możesz płacić ponad 4000zł/kWp
A na pewno możesz sobie dobierać takie ceny do obliczeń, zeby być bardziej kontent z uzyskanych wyników  :smile: 

Tymczasem:
Solar Edge 3600HD, 14xLongi 305 FullBlack (4,27kWp) zabezpieczenia, montaż.
5lat gwarancji na montaż, 10 na panele, 12 na falownik
Szacowana produkcja 4.08MWH
(19700-5000)-18% = 12054zł

Gdybym wybrał instalacje na Froniusie miałbym około 800zl taniej
Gdybym  nie chciał Full Black, dodatkowe 450zł taniej.

Stronę wcześniej miałeś takie oferty:



> Witam.
> Bardzo proszę o ocenę i pomoc w wyborze :
> 1. 20 szt. Moduły fotowoltaiczne Sharp NU-AC 310 i Inwerter Huawei SUN2000-6KTL-M0 - 26700zł.
> 2. 20 szt.  Panel fotowoltaiczny Longi 320W monokrystaliczny Half-cut i Inwerter sieciowy Fronius Symo 6.0-3-M - 27000 tys
> 3. 20 szt. Panel fotowoltaiczny Longi 320W monokrystaliczny Half-cut  i Inwerter SolarEdge 6kW - 30000 tys.
>  ?


Dlaczego przytaczasz  najdroższą?

----------


## Kaizen

> Pierwsze wielkie straszenie było rok temu


Jakbyś pogooglał 5 sekund, to byś wygooglał takie "kwiatki":
Ceny prądu od 2017 roku. Takiej podwyżki nie było od lat!

2016 Prąd dla rodzin drożał przez 14 lat z rzędu W ostatnim czasie media informowały, że czekają nas spore podwyżki cen energii elektrycznej. Polskie gospodarstwa domowe już w 2017 r. mogą się spodziewać niekorzystnych zmian. 
2009 Czeka nas elektryzująca podwyżka cen prądu Dostawcy energii domagają się w 2009 roku podwyżek cen nawet o 30 proc. 

Masa tego - praktycznie co roku.




> Stronę wcześniej miałeś takie oferty:
> 
> 
> Dlaczego przytaczasz  najdroższą?


Przytoczyłem najnowszą. Te co podajesz też grubo ponad 4Kzł/kWp. Są też inne:



> Cześć, 
> Zamontowano mi właśnie panele z Ikea -GeoSolar, 7,75kW, 25paneli Longi 310, inwerter zewersolar 8000, zabezpieczenia dwa. koszt 40000pln.


Ale takiej po 2900 nie widzę.
I w tym mają być te Optymalizatory SE po 750zł/1kWp?

----------


## fotohobby

> :
> 
> Ale takiej po 2900 nie widzę.
> I w tym mają być te Optymalizatory SE po 750zł/1kWp?


Człowieku, czy to naprawdę nic Ci nie mówi:




> (19700-5000)-18% = 12054zł


Za 4,27kWp
Ale jeśli wolisz zapłacić jak za zboże IKEI - zapewne w promieniu 30km jakąś masz  :smile: 
Jeszcze polecam ci ofertę Viessmanna - może przebiją IKEA i jeszcze lepiej wypadną w Twoich obliczeniach
 :Lol: 

Co do cen prądu - media mogły sobie krzyczeć, co chciały,ale giełda wyglada tak


Jeśli nie widzisz różnicy pomiędzy 2016, a 2019 to trudno, żyj złudzeniami...

----------


## fotohobby

> :
> 
> Ale takiej po 2900 nie widzę.
> I w tym mają być te Optymalizatory SE po 750zł/1kWp?


Człowieku, czy to naprawdę nic Ci nie mówi:




> (19700-5000)-18% = 12054zł


Za 4,27kWp
2877 za 1kWp

Co do cen prądu - media mogły sobie krzyczeć, co chciały,ale giełda wyglada tak


Jeśli nie widzisz różnicy pomiędzy 2016, a 2019 to trudno, żyj złudzeniami...

----------


## Kaizen

> Człowieku, czy to naprawdę nic Ci nie mówi:
> 
> 
> Za 4,27kWp


I masz w tym te optymalizatory?

A czemu taka wielka? Weź za 10K zł to wyjdzie jeszcze taniej za kWp. Tylko wtedy musiałbym wszystko przeliczyć dla kupowania 3/4 prądu i przywiązaniem się do taryfy sprzedawcy. Wyszłoby jeszcze gorzej. No i skąd ja wezmę ten podatek, od którego mam odliczyć... Co roku mi fiskus i tak oddaje wszystko od lat.





> Co do cen prądu - media mogły sobie krzyczeć, co chciały,ale giełda wyglada tak


Kupujesz na giełdzie? Zwróciłeś uwagę, jak specjalnie dobrana jest skala, żeby wzrost wyglądał na ogromny? Nie zaczyna się od zera - więc "na oko" cena wzrosła niby wielokrotnie. A tak naprawdę pomiędzy styczniem 2016 a lipcem 2017 (nie widzę tu 2019, więc nie mogę widzieć tu różnicy) *wzrosła o 32%* . A ostatnie notowanie, to 214,49 - czyli z 10 taniej, niż na tym wykresie się kończy. Więc ceny spadają znacząco.

----------


## Jaro106

> I masz w tym te optymalizatory?
> 
> A czemu taka wielka? Weź za 10K zł to wyjdzie jeszcze taniej za kWp. Tylko wtedy musiałbym wszystko przeliczyć dla kupowania 3/4 prądu i przywiązaniem się do taryfy sprzedawcy. Wyszłoby jeszcze gorzej. No i skąd ja wezmę ten podatek, od którego mam odliczyć... Co roku mi fiskus i tak oddaje wszystko od lat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kupujesz na giełdzie?


Czyli Wenezuela bo albo płacimy za towar tyle ile kosztuje albo utopijny socjalizm.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czyli Wenezuela bo albo płacimy za towar tyle ile kosztuje albo utopijny socjalizm.


Płacimy dużo więcej. Czy może kupujesz prąd po 214,49zł/MWh? Ale tak to jest, że detaliści muszą płacić jeszcze marżę hurtownikom i koszty transportu.
Widzisz po wynikach spółek energetycznych, że im się źle wiedzie? Złoty biznes. Sprzedaż pewna, konkurencja mizerna, koszty wejścia na rynek ogromne.

----------


## jajmar

> No i skąd ja wezmę ten podatek, od którego mam odliczyć... .


Odliczasz od dochodu nie od podatku, i masz na to 3 lata

----------


## Kaizen

> Odliczasz od dochodu nie od podatku, i masz na to 3 lata


I co to zmienia, jak nie płacę podatku? Że wykażę większą stratę to mi złotówki nie przyniesie.

----------


## jajmar

> I co to zmienia, jak nie płacę podatku? Że wykażę większą stratę to mi złotówki nie przyniesie.


Za  prąd masz super taryfy, podatków nie płacisz może zdradzisz jak to robisz?

----------


## fotohobby

> I masz w tym te optymalizatory?
> 
> A czemu taka wielka? Weź za 10K zł to wyjdzie jeszcze taniej za kWp. Tylko wtedy musiałbym wszystko przeliczyć dla kupowania 3/4 prądu i przywiązaniem się do taryfy sprzedawcy. Wyszłoby jeszcze gorzej. No i skąd ja wezmę ten podatek, od którego mam odliczyć... Co roku mi fiskus i tak oddaje wszystko od lat


System SE to falownik SE i optymalizatory SE,  jedno nie działa bez drugiego.
Co to znaczy "taka wielka" ? Zużywam 3200kWh, planuje jeszcze klime.

Sorry, ale to, że TY od 15 miesięcy masz darmowy prąd w taniej (na skutek permanentnej pomyłki sprzedawcy), to, że TY nie płacisz podatku (optymalizacja ?), że widzisz tylko najdroższe oferty na PV nie oznacza, że innym sie się to nie opłaca.
Obyś nie obudził się kiedyś w rzeczywistości, że nie ma już prądu po 26gr, trzeba zapłacić podatek, a PV nie jest dotowane i nie można je sobie od tego podatku odpisać.




> Kupujesz na giełdzie? Zwróciłeś uwagę, jak specjalnie dobrana jest skala, żeby wzrost wyglądał na ogromny? Nie zaczyna się od zera - więc "na oko" cena wzrosła niby wielokrotnie. A tak naprawdę pomiędzy styczniem 2016 a lipcem 2017 (nie widzę tu 2019, więc nie mogę widzieć tu różnicy) *wzrosła o 32%* . A ostatnie notowanie, to 214,49 - czyli z 10 taniej, niż na tym wykresie się kończy. Więc ceny spadają znacząco.


Poprzedni rok był pierwszym, kiedy dla ratowania cen interweniować musiał rząd - specustawą.
Może zrobi to jeszcze raz, ale już nie pokryje wzrostu w 100%. Bo to za dużo kosztuje ?
A potem... Jeśli linia trendu wyznaczona z ostatnich lat się nie zmieni, to będzie drożej...
Firmy i samorzàdy już to odczuwają, w końcu URE popuści i na rynku detalicznym

----------


## jajmar

> Sorry, ale to, że TY od 15 miesięcy masz darmowy prąd w taniej (na skutek permanentnej pomyłki sprzedawcy), to, że TY nie płacisz podatku (optymalizacja ?), że widzisz tylko najdroższe oferty na PV nie oznacza, że innym sie się to nie opłaca.
> Obyś nie obudził się kiedyś w rzeczywistości, że nie ma już prądu po 26gr, trzeba zapłacić podatek, a PV nie jest dotowane i nie można je sobie od tego podatku odpisać.


W samo sedno.

----------


## Kaizen

> Za  prąd masz super taryfy, podatków nie płacisz może zdradzisz jak to robisz?


Umiem liczyć. I mam dobrą księgową.

----------


## Kaizen

> Sorry, ale to, że TY od 15 miesięcy masz darmowy prąd w taniej (na skutek permanentnej pomyłki sprzedawcy), to, że TY nie płacisz podatku (optymalizacja ?), że widzisz tylko najdroższe oferty na PV nie oznacza, że innym sie się to nie opłaca.


Jak nie zauważyłeś, to liczyłem:



> Za rok* w cenach standardowych* wyjdzie mi 2778,61zł/7196kWh=38,61gr/kWh i 231,55zł/mies (w tym 19,25 opłat abonamentowych) średnio.
> 
> Licząc nawet z dopłatami 40K zł za 10kWp, i amortyzację na 25 lat


To, że u mnie wychodzi jeszcze lepiej, to osobna kwestia. Jak chcesz, to mogę przeliczyć nie dając forów PV i używając swoich rzeczywistych cen. Chcesz?

----------


## Superior

> Za  prąd masz super taryfy, podatków nie płacisz może zdradzisz jak to robisz?


Właśnie w jednym wątku kłócił się ze mną, że prąd jest tani. 
Tymczasem "zapomniał" biedaczek, że są tacy, którzy muszą płacić pod złotówkę za kWh.

----------


## Kaizen

> Właśnie w jednym wątku kłócił się ze mną, że prąd jest tani. 
> Tymczasem "zapomniał" biedaczek, że są tacy, którzy muszą płacić pod złotówkę za kWh.


Jaką masz definicję kłótni?
Chyba firmy. Każdy "cywil" może płacić średnio w okolicach 40gr/kWh. Jak jest rozrzutny i ma G11 to i tak z 1/3 brakuje do złotówki.

----------


## jacekw80

> Tymczasem:
> Solar Edge 3600HD, 14xLongi 305 FullBlack (4,27kWp) zabezpieczenia, montaż.
> 5lat gwarancji na montaż, 10 na panele, 12 na falownik
> Szacowana produkcja 4.08MWH
> (19700-5000)-18% = 12054zł


Mogę prosić o namiary na firmę? W tej cenie dostałem oferty na 3kW

----------


## cuuube

> Ja tam wolałbym nie być nawet tym promilem, co przez pozorną oszczędność straci dobytek zbierany całe życie. O życiu nie wspominając.


 zobacz ile pożarow wybucha w domach bez PV i oceń (tylko rzetelnie , bez optymalizacji)  swoje ryzyko

----------


## cuuube

Małe zestawienie




O czym to świadczy ? W 2015r mieli 19Gw PV , od 2012r liczba pożarów spada .





> TNO wykonał na zlecenie rządowej agencji wspierania przedsiębiorczości RVO *analizę ubiegłorocznych 27 pożarów instalacji fotowoltaicznych. W tym 23 przypadki odnotowano w zakresie domowych systemów fotowoltaicznych, co stanowiło około 0,014 proc. wszystkich około 170 tysięcy domowych instalacji PV* zarejestrowanych na koniec ubiegłego roku w Holandii.
> 
> https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...-instalacji-pv




Szukając info o tym pożarze w Wadowicach znalazłem jeszcze to 






> Z danych uzyskanych z Polskiego Stowarzyszenie Energetyki Słonecznej opracowanych przez TÜV Rheinland we współpracy z instytutem Systemów Energetyki Słonecznej im. Fraunhofera, wynika, iż *instalacja PV była powodem pożaru jedynie w 0,016% ogółu instalacji PV w Niemczech.*


wiesz może ile Niemcy mają mocy w PV  ? Podpowiem 50 GW  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  U nas najświeższe dane mówią o 1,2GW 

https://globenergia.pl/pozar-instala...inie-wadowice/


Dane z Fraunhofer ISE



> Według ostatnich danych grupy badawczej Fraunhofer ISE *w ciągu ostatnich 20 lat w Niemczech odnotowano 350 pożarów systemów solarnych. To zaledwie 0,006% tego rodzaju zniszczeń na 1,4 mln instalacji* zasilanych słońcem w kraju naszych zachodnich sąsiadów.






> *Jak zabezpieczyć budynek przed ryzykiem pożaru* spowodowanym łukiem elektrycznym w układzie DC? – Trudno prześwietlać rentgenem co roku wszystkie połączenia. Dlatego sposobem na wyeliminowanie ryzyka pożaru jest:
> 
> Instalacja falowników z zarządzanym przez AI przerywaczem obwodu łuku elektrycznego AFCI w celu proaktywnego ograniczenia ryzyka i automatycznym wyłączaniem w 2 sek. Zgodnie ze standardem US UL1699B.
> Zastosowanie min. odległości modułów od podłoża wynoszącej 15 cm. Zapewni to lepsze chłodzenie modułów, a większa produkcja energii zrekompensuje wyższy koszt podniesienia konstrukcji. Montaż przewodów i konektorów wyłącznie do ramy modułów.
> Na obiektach o dużej wartości montować tylko moduły double glass, które nie przenoszą ognia z kabla i konektora na tylną ścianę modułów i w konsekwencji ogień zostaje rozproszony na następne panele. W tak zainstalowanej elektrowni nie ma możliwości zapalenia się budynku, a każde powstanie usterki powoduje tylko potrzebę wymiany jednego modułu.

----------


## cuuube

> A skąd wiesz, czym polewa?


 polewaczką  :rotfl:

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Widzisz po wynikach spółek energetycznych, że im się źle wiedzie? Złoty biznes. Sprzedaż pewna, konkurencja mizerna, koszty wejścia na rynek ogromne.


Złoty biznes.

I pewnie dlatego za ostatnie 5 lat:
Tauron -65%
Energa -65%
PGE -55%

cały indeks WIG Energia -55%.

----------


## budowlany_laik

*cuuube*, ale żeby aż sobie stopkę zrobić z dyskusją kolegów? Nie przesada to?

----------


## anatema

> Jaką masz definicję kłótni?
> Chyba firmy. Każdy "cywil" może płacić średnio w okolicach 40gr/kWh. Jak jest rozrzutny i ma G11 to i tak z 1/3 brakuje do złotówki.


G11 daje wszystkim komfort działania bez konieczności ciągłego myślenia, czy na pewno mogę teraz prasować, prać, włączyć zmywarkę etc. Wiadomo, że część tych sprzętów można programować na konkretne godziny ale życia nie da się zaprogramować. Jeśli ktoś korzysta z np. akumulacyjnego pieca elektrycznego to jeszcze rozumiem, w przeciwnym przypadku trzeba sobie i domownikom narzucić niezły reżim żeby się opłacała taryfa nocno/weekendowa.

----------


## vvvv

> G11 daje wszystkim komfort działania bez konieczności ciągłego myślenia, czy na pewno mogę teraz prasować, prać, włączyć zmywarkę etc. Wiadomo, że część tych sprzętów można programować na konkretne godziny ale życia nie da się zaprogramować. Jeśli ktoś korzysta z np. akumulacyjnego pieca elektrycznego to jeszcze rozumiem, w przeciwnym przypadku trzeba sobie i domownikom narzucić niezły reżim żeby się opłacała taryfa nocno/weekendowa.


No dokładnie. Przy G11 panele PV się szybciej "zwrócą".

----------


## Nurek_

> Złoty biznes.
> 
> I pewnie dlatego za ostatnie 5 lat:
> Tauron -65%
> Energa -65%
> PGE -55%
> 
> cały indeks WIG Energia -55%.


Jak na to, ze kazali im połączyć się z nierentownymi kopalniami i finansować zachcianki górników to i tak jest nieźle...

----------


## plamiak

> *cuuube*, ale żeby aż sobie stopkę zrobić z dyskusją kolegów? Nie przesada to?


Przynajmniej nie znikną te "złote myśli" w otchłani forum, tak jak np. wywody_ bogusława_ o szkodliwości podłogówki na kończyny dolne.

----------


## cuuube

> Przynajmniej nie znikną te "złote myśli" w otchłani forum, tak jak np. wywody_ bogusława_ o szkodliwości podłogówki na kończyny dolne.


dokładnie . Skoro tak perfidnie nagina  rzeczywistość by wyszło ,że jego mojsza , jest najmojsza , warto chyba ostrzec przed takim delikwentem .

Kiedyś udowadniał komuś filmikami z YT ,że styrodur ciągnie wodę jak jest zakopany w ziemi , zrobiłem test i zanurzyłem na jakiś czas (nie był to tydzień , ani dwa , tylko dłużej) w wiadrze z wodą przyduszając cegłą . Po wyciągnięciu próbka rzeczywiście ważyła troszkę więcej (nie tyle by ją wykręcać jak gąbkę ) , jednak tylko po przetarciu szmatką wróciła prawie do wyjściowej wagi , a po  krótkim pobycie na podłodze ważyła tyle co na początku .

Ktoś jeszcze wtedy również obalił jego mit .

----------


## vvvv

40gr/kWh to jak najbardziej możliwe.  Ja tak mam a nie używam prądu do grzania.  Bez spiny i zastanawiania się czy mogę w drogiej np. dopalić kompa. Taryfa G12W  Jak przejdę na pompę to wyjdzie mi ok 35gr/kWh.

----------


## fotohobby

> Mogę prosić o namiary na firmę? W tej cenie dostałem oferty na 3kW


WicharyTechnic z Zabrza

----------


## fotohobby

> Jak nie zauważyłeś, to liczyłem:
> 
> 
> To, że u mnie wychodzi jeszcze lepiej, to osobna kwestia. Jak chcesz, to mogę przeliczyć nie dając forów PV i używając swoich rzeczywistych cen. Chcesz?


Najwyraźniej jednak coraz większej ilości osób się opłaca.
I żeby nie było - też odprawilem z kwitkiem przedstawicieli Columbus Energy i jakiejś firmy powiązanej z Innogy, bo ich wyceny były absurdalne.
No, ale poszukałem, znalazłem i dzięki dopłacie, odliczeniu i finalnej cenie 2877zł/kWp po 7 latach wyjdę na 0.
Gdybym kombinował za zmiana taryfy, lub operatora, to po 8,5 roku.
Zakładając cały czas cenę 50gr (lub 40g po zmianie taryfy), bez podwyżek.

----------


## LDP05

Sposobów na liczenie opłacalności PV można znaleźć wiele, przy warunkach jakie sobie założyłem:
- finansowanie kredytem a nie gotówką
- instalacja pokrywa całe zapotrzebowanie na prąd
uzyskuje okres zwrotu ~6.5 lat, zakładając stałość ceny prądu.


Podobne wartości otrzymuję używając dostępnych kalkulatorów. 
Przez pierwsze lata PV się nie opłaci, od 6-stego zaczyna się.

----------


## vvvv

> Sposobów na liczenie opłacalności PV można znaleźć wiele, przy warunkach jakie sobie założyłem:
> - finansowanie kredytem a nie gotówką
> - instalacja pokrywa całe zapotrzebowanie na prąd
> uzyskuje okres zwrotu ~6.5 lat, zakładając stałość ceny prądu.
> 
> 
> Podobne wartości otrzymuję używając dostępnych kalkulatorów. 
> Przez pierwsze lata PV się nie opłaci, od 6-stego zaczyna się.


To za 6 lat sobie zainstaluj.

Dokładnie można na wiele sposób np. cena 60gr/kWh.  No i super "wychodzi".

----------


## meczesiu

u mnie granica opłacalności wynosiła około 1500 zł/kwp wliczając datację. Finalnie wyjdzie  około 1200 zł z dotacją i US,, tylko że montowałem sobie sam. Teraz taki sam zestaw będę montował u swoich rodziców. U nich jest płaski dach, wiec montaż to bajka  :smile:  
W moich okolicach idzie 1kwp przez firmę na polikrystalicznych zamontować za 4000 zł 1 kWp., czyli  przykładowo  3 kWp  = 12000 - 5000 dotacji - 1200 US ok  -1930 zł/kWp.    czyli  jakieś 4 lata zwrotu.

----------


## Kaizen

> zobacz ile pożarow wybucha w domach bez PV i oceń (tylko rzetelnie , bez optymalizacji)  swoje ryzyko


Dokonując analizy ryzyka ocenia się dwie cechy - prawdopodobieństwo i konsekwencje. I zabezpieczamy się przed ryzykami, które mają ogromne konsekwencje nawet jak mają małe prawdopodobieństwo (i takimi, które mają duże prawdopodobieństwo, nawet przy małych konsekwencjach). Jak ilość pożarów dochodzi (nie widzę nagłówka ani źródła, więc tylko mam nadzieję, że odpowiednio dobrałeś argumenty) do 116-220 TYSIĘCY ROCZNIE pożarów domów jednorodzinnych, to przy nieco ponad 5mln domów jednorodzinnych prawdopodobieństwo pożaru jest całkiem strasznie wysokie. *Nie spodziewałem się, że to aż 3% ROCZNIE*.

A dlaczego wierzę, że podałeś domy jednorodzinne? Bo mają inną specyfikę. Mało kto robi przeglądy elektryczne, częściej są w nich kotły i piece - więc i pożary częściej się zdarzają, niż w blokach.




> Złoty biznes.
> 
> I pewnie dlatego za ostatnie 5 lat:
> Tauron -65%
> Energa -65%
> PGE -55%
> 
> cały indeks WIG Energia -55%.


I zwalasz to na ceny prądu, nie na nowych, politycznych prezesów?

Jakoś nie widać, żeby jechały na stratach (nawet pomimo nędznego zarządzania - czy jak kto woli ukierunkowanego na osiąganie celów politycznych, a nie biznesowych).


Źródło




> G11 daje wszystkim komfort działania bez konieczności ciągłego myślenia


Jak masz mocną psychikę, to masz ten sam komfort przy prądzie strrefowym i niższe rachunki. Droższy prąd w G12 jest kilkanaście procent droższy od G11, za to tańszy kilkadziesiąt procent tańszy i jest przez *41,6% czasu*. Trzeba BARDZO się postarać, żeby G11 wyszło taniej. Konkretnie trzeba aż *77%* w PGE zużyć w drogiej strefie G12 żeby zapłacić więcej, niż w G11. Kalkulatorek wielokrotnie polecałem.




> uzyskuje okres zwrotu ~6.5 lat, zakładając stałość ceny prądu.


No tak. Ile kWh wykorzystujesz z tej instalacji uwzględniając potrącenia?
Trzeba dobrać najdroższą taryfę, żeby udowodnić opłacalność PV. Której bez PV nikt liczący by nie wybrał. I zapomniałeś, że ciągle będziesz płacił przynajmniej abonament. Cena instalacji też bardzo fajna. Zapominasz też u atraconych korzyściach - choćby o odsetkach, gdybyś przez 4 lata odkładał po 4800zł na lokatę 4% i trzymał ją dalej.

----------


## cuuube

> .      116-220 TYSIĘCY ROCZNIE pożarów domów jednorodzinnych, to przy nieco ponad 5mln domów jednorodzinnych prawdopodobieństwo pożaru jest całkiem strasznie wysokie. Nie spodziewałem się, że to aż 3% ROCZNIE.


 czyli 3% szans na pożar domu nie jest takie straszne jak 


0,014 % w Holandii

0,016% w Niemczech



Kreatywna matematyka  :Confused: 

A nie , ' moja mojsza , jest mojsza' .

----------


## Kaizen

> czyli 3% szans na pożar domu nie jest takie straszne jak


Oczywiście, że jest straszne. I to bardzo.  I jaką tezę chcesz tym argumentem udowodnić?
Naprawdę aż tak daleko za murzynami jesteśmy? Czy porównujesz wszystkie pożary w Polsce do pożarów PV za granicą?

Przypomnę:



> Tyle, że mi nie chodzi o pożar samej instalacji PV - na każdym domu w którym wybuchł pożar (*z dowolnej przyczyny*) może być PV. I problem dla strażaków.





> A nie , ' moja mojsza , jest mojsza' .


To u Ciebie. U mnie, jak już dwa razy pisałem (ale mogę powtarzać dla odpornych na wiedzę dalej):



> Napisał Kaizen
> 
> 
> Za rok* w cenach standardowych* wyjdzie mi 2778,61zł/7196kWh=38,61gr/kWh i 231,55zł/mies (w tym 19,25 opłat abonamentowych) średnio.
> 
> Licząc nawet z dopłatami 40K zł za 10kWp, i amortyzację na 25 lat
> 
> 
> To, że u mnie wychodzi jeszcze lepiej, to osobna kwestia. Jak chcesz, to *mogę przeliczyć nie dając forów PV i używając swoich rzeczywistych cen.* Chcesz?


Jak widać wycenę PV też przyjąłem Twoją, z Twoją ulgą podatkową, a nie swoją:



> biorąc udział w mój prąd i odliczając ulgę w podatku taka instalacja na dziś dzień nie przekroczy okolic 40 tyś.


A i tak PV to 20K zł w plecy *w cenach standardowych g12* w porównaniu do kupowania prądu, jak wykazałem. U mnie znacznie więcej, bo i prąd taniej kupuję, i PV mnie drożej kosztuje i z pieniędzy lepszy użytek zrobię, niż 4%.

----------


## LDP05

> ...Zapominasz też u atraconych korzyściach - choćby o odsetkach, gdybyś przez 4 lata odkładał po 4800zł na lokatę 4% i trzymał ją dalej.


Pokaż mi lokatę na 4%, chętnie skorzystam...
Po drugie błędnie rozumujesz, bo od 4800 musisz odjąć kwotą jaką bym płacił za prąd, czyli rocznie mogę przekazać na lokatę jakieś 1200zł to po 6 latach na Twoje lokacie zarobiłbym ~360zł, tak na nową oponę do auta wystarczy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Pokaż mi lokatę na 4%, chętnie skorzystam...


https://www.bankier.pl/oszczedzanie/...aty-3-miesiace
https://jakoszczedzacpieniadze.pl/ra...lokaty-bankowe
https://www.najlepszekonto.pl/rankin...t-porownywarka





> Po drugie błędnie rozumujesz, bo od 4800 musisz odjąć kwotą jaką bym płacił za prąd, czyli rocznie mogę przekazać na lokatę jakieś 1200zł to po 6 latach na Twoje lokacie zarobiłbym ~360zł, tak na nową oponę do auta wystarczy.


Czemu zignorowałeś pozostałe zarzuty co do założeń? Czemu akurat 3600 miałby Cię kosztować prąd? To niby za ile? Za 5000kWh?
3800zł/kWp razem z kosztami kredytu na pięć lat... To pokaż mi takiego sprzedawcę PV i taki bank.
Czemu koszt prądu w kolejnych latach to 0? Przecież to nie jest off-grid i rachunki będziesz płacił.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Czemu koszt prądu w kolejnych latach to 0? Przecież to nie jest off-grid i rachunki będziesz płacił.


Takie to jest liczenie nie uwzględniając wszystkich aktualnych danych. Abo trzeba płaci  zużywasz czy nie. Zresztą nie wiadomo co będzie za kilka lat jeszcze będzie trzeba dopłacać za oddawana moc :wink: .

----------


## cuuube

Abonament to w moim przypadku niecałe 147zl za 13 miesięcy. Gdy płaciłem za prąd normalnie,  ponad połowa z 3 tysięcy rocznie to były dodatki.

----------


## kubek86

> Abonament to w moim przypadku niecałe 147zl za 13 miesięcy. Gdy płaciłem za prąd normalnie,  ponad połowa z 3 tysięcy rocznie to były dodatki.


Na czym tak zaoszczędzileś na tych oplatach?  Które pozycje co i ile?
Dzięki

----------


## mitch

> https://www.bankier.pl/oszczedzanie/ranking/najlepsze-lokaty-3-miesiace
> https://jakoszczedzacpieniadze.pl/ranking-lokat-czyli-najlepsze-lokaty-bankowe
> https://www.najlepszekonto.pl/ranking-lokat-porownywarka


Już kiedyś mieliśmy podobną dyskusję. Widzę, że nadal uważasz, że każdy jest (lub powinien być) tak "ogarnięty" jak Ty. Po raz n-ty muszę Ci napisać, że tak nie jest. Większość ludzi (i tutaj sobie wybierz): nie zna się, nie chce się znać, ma ciekawsze rzeczy do roboty, jest leniwa i tak można ciągnąć... Na marginesie, ponieważ nie dysponuję Twoim modelem w excelu - czy w tych wyliczeniach że z 40 000 zł po 25 latach zostaje Ci ponad 20 kpln uwzględniłeś:
1) że co roku (właściwie co miesiąc) dysponujesz coraz mniejszą kwotą ze względu na płacone rachunki
2) ryzyko, że oprocentowanie spadnie
3) że lokaty na tak wysoki procent są zazwyczaj tylko dla nowych klientów (bądź nowych środków) 
4) że lokaty są zazwyczaj na 3 m-ce - w połączeniu z punktem wyżej oznacza to, że już po roku-dwóch oszczędzania maleją Ci opcje załapania się na taką lokatę
5) że części środków nie możesz inwestować ze względu na bieżące rachunki do opłacenia i te środki nie pracują (w skali 25 lat takie "drobiazgi" mają duże znaczenie - patrz procent składany)
6) czas, który musisz poświęcić na obsługę tych lokat. Z mojego doświadczenia mogę tylko napisać, że dla ludzi nie związanych z tą działką jest to strasznie absorbujące, męczące i frustrujące doświadczenie.

Mam wrażenie, że bardzo lubisz np. uwypuklać niekorzystne dla PV zmiany w prawie, a jakoś zapominasz o tym co napisałem wyżej. Mam nieodparte wrażenie, że we wszystkich Twoich wyliczeniach/wywodach dotyczących braku opłacalności PV brakuje takiego stwierdzenia: "w mojej - na marginesie wpominając - bardzo specyficznej sytuacji, w której mało kto ma szansę się znaleźć, PV się nie opłaca". Wtedy wszystko by się zgadzało. Ty jednak wolisz iść inną drogą. Nie potępiam tak do końca - w końcu każdy z nas czasem bawi się w trolla  :big grin: 

A'propos niekorzystnych zmian, jak dotąd były to m.in.: ulga termomodernizacyjna, program Mój Prąd... oh wait!  :big grin:  

Reasumując, każdy ma swoje racje. Tyle, że to, że ja akurat mam jakąś tam wiedzę o finansach pozwala mi spojrzeć bardzo krytycznie na Twoje argumenty, wiedząc, że przeciętny Kowalski nie skorzysta ani z tych lokat (albo skorzysta, ale z takich z oprocentowaniem 2,2% do góra 3% co w korelacji z inflacją znacznie ograniczy zyski) ani z takich stawek za prąd jakie masz Ty. Ty wiesz swoje, ja wiem swoje, inni wiedzą swoje. I chyba tak zostanie na zawsze, nie?  :yes:

----------


## vvvv

> A'propos niekorzystnych zmian, jak dotąd były to m.in.: ulga termomodernizacyjna, program Mój Prąd... oh wait!


No i jest bal i realnie niewiele to dało Kowalskiemu. 



> że przeciętny Kowalski nie skorzysta ani z tych lokat (albo skorzysta, ale z takich z oprocentowaniem 2,2% do góra 3% co w korelacji z inflacją znacznie ograniczy zyski) ani z takich stawek za prąd jakie masz Ty. Ty wiesz swoje, ja wiem swoje, inni wiedzą swoje. I chyba tak zostanie na zawsze, nie?


Kowalski bierze kredyt na 5% i używa kreatywnej matematyki, żeby udowodnić, że mu się PV "zwróci".   :yes:

----------


## jajmar

Jakoś nie widzę analiz typu "kiedy zwróci się ogrodzenie" czy "okres zwrotu wiaty czy garażu". Sam analizowałem swoja sytuacja zanim podjąłem decyzję o założeniu paneli i doszedłem do wniosku że to może się mi opłacić. Nikt  z nas nie wie jakie pomysły będą mieli rządzący za rok czy dwa tu widzę największe ryzyko inwestowania w PV. A to czy zwrot tej inwestycji wyjdzie na zero po 5 czy 6 latach lub trochę dłużej nie ma wielkiego znaczenia.

----------


## mitch

> No i jest bal i realnie niewiele to dało Kowalskiemu.


Widać znamy innych Kowalskich. Jeśli 5000 zł oraz 17,75% (a od nowego roku 17%) od pozostałej ceny instalacji w kieszeni nazywasz "niewiele", to ok. Dla mnie to nie jest niewiele, a dużo. To tak samo jak ze zwrotem z inwestycji. Dla jednego 10 lat jest akceptowalne, dla drugiego więcej niż 2 lata to niewyobrażalne wręcz ryzyko i głupota. Ciężko dyskutować, jeśli w grę wchodzi uznaniowość. Natomiast jeśli coś mnie kosztowało wcześniej 20 kpln, a teraz to kosztuje 7,5 kpln mniej, to dla mnie osobiście jest to znacząca różnica.



> Kowalski bierze kredyt na 5% i używa kreatywnej matematyki, żeby udowodnić, że mu się PV "zwróci".


Można i tak. Traktuję to w podobnych kategoriach jak wypowiedzi Kaizena dot. ceny prądu jakie ma.

----------


## mitch

> Jakoś nie widzę analiz typu "kiedy zwróci się ogrodzenie" czy "okres zwrotu wiaty czy garażu". Sam analizowałem swoja sytuacja zanim podjąłem decyzję o założeniu paneli i doszedłem do wniosku że to może się mi opłacić. Nikt  z nas nie wie jakie pomysły będą mieli rządzący za rok czy dwa tu widzę największe ryzyko inwestowania w PV. A to czy zwrot tej inwestycji wyjdzie na zero po 5 czy 6 latach lub trochę dłużej nie ma wielkiego znaczenia.


No bez przesady. Główne funkcjonalności ogrodzenia czy wiaty/garażu oraz PV są lekko rozbieżne. Brak psich odchodów na moim trawniku oraz komfort w wnoszeniu zakupów zimą oraz wsiadanie do ciepłego samochodu rano jest przynajmniej dla mnie bezcenny. Te inwestycje zwróciły się od razu (lub pierwszej zimy). Jednak zakładanie PV należałoby poprzedzić analizą, czy to ma w ogóle sens. Chyba, że ktoś to traktuje w kategoriach "bo chcę" albo żeby sąsiadowi gul skoczył.  :big lol:

----------


## cuuube

> Na czym tak zaoszczędzileś na tych oplatach?  Które pozycje co i ile?
> Dzięki


na niczym nie zaoszczędziłem . Takie są opłaty jeśli nie pobierzesz od ZE ich prądu . Mnie w magazynie na kolejny rok zostało wtedy 45 kWh . 
Kiedyś mając instalację pokrywającą całe roczne zużycie , opłat było 250 zł , po zeszłorocznych zawirowaniach z cenami prądu , nierząd obniżył akcyzę oraz opłatę przejściową od każdej MWh z  20 do 5zł i te opłaty dla prosumenta przy zerowym poborze nieswojej energii wynoszą właśnie okolice 150zl/rok . 
Zużyłem zza licznika ze swojego magazynu 3,8MWh , a ogólnie w rok  ~5Mwh

----------


## vvvv

> Widać znamy innych Kowalskich. Jeśli 5000 zł oraz 17,75% (a od nowego roku 17%) od pozostałej ceny instalacji w kieszeni nazywasz "niewiele", to ok. Dla mnie to nie jest niewiele, a dużo. To tak samo jak ze zwrotem z inwestycji. Dla jednego 10 lat jest akceptowalne, dla drugiego więcej niż 2 lata to niewyobrażalne wręcz ryzyko i głupota. Ciężko dyskutować, jeśli w grę wchodzi uznaniowość. Natomiast jeśli coś mnie kosztowało wcześniej 20 kpln, a teraz to kosztuje 7,5 kpln mniej, to dla mnie osobiście jest to znacząca różnica.
> 
> Można i tak. Traktuję to w podobnych kategoriach jak wypowiedzi Kaizena dot. ceny prądu jakie ma.


Masz układy w URE? Wiesz o ile "podskoczy " prąd?
Jasne popatrz do innego wątku za ile ktoś zrobił PV. Mam prąd prąd średni po 40gr/kWh. Bez spiny. Taryfa G12W.  Nie grzeje prądem. Ja pójdę w pompę będzie ok. 35gr.  Policz sobie ;zwrot" przy tych cenach instalacji.
No i żeby nie było to mam PV i nie tylko sobie robiłem, ale w cenach takich żeby to się rzeczywiście opłaciło.

----------


## cuuube

> Już kiedyś mieliśmy podobną dyskusję. Widzę, że nadal uważasz, że każdy jest (lub powinien być) tak "ogarnięty" jak Ty. Po raz n-ty muszę Ci napisać, że tak nie jest. Większość ludzi (i tutaj sobie wybierz): nie zna się, nie chce się znać, ma ciekawsze rzeczy do roboty, jest leniwa i tak można ciągnąć... Na marginesie, ponieważ nie dysponuję Twoim modelem w excelu - czy w tych wyliczeniach że z 40 000 zł po 25 latach zostaje Ci ponad 20 kpln uwzględniłeś:
> 1) że co roku (właściwie co miesiąc) dysponujesz coraz mniejszą kwotą ze względu na płacone rachunki
> 2) ryzyko, że oprocentowanie spadnie
> 3) że lokaty na tak wysoki procent są zazwyczaj tylko dla nowych klientów (bądź nowych środków) 
> 4) że lokaty są zazwyczaj na 3 m-ce - w połączeniu z punktem wyżej oznacza to, że już po roku-dwóch oszczędzania maleją Ci opcje załapania się na taką lokatę
> 5) że części środków nie możesz inwestować ze względu na bieżące rachunki do opłacenia i te środki nie pracują (w skali 25 lat takie "drobiazgi" mają duże znaczenie - patrz procent składany)
> 6) czas, który musisz poświęcić na obsługę tych lokat. Z mojego doświadczenia mogę tylko napisać, że dla ludzi nie związanych z tą działką jest to strasznie absorbujące, męczące i frustrujące doświadczenie.
> 
> Mam wrażenie, że bardzo lubisz np. uwypuklać niekorzystne dla PV zmiany w prawie, a jakoś zapominasz o tym co napisałem wyżej. Mam nieodparte wrażenie, że we wszystkich Twoich wyliczeniach/wywodach dotyczących braku opłacalności PV brakuje takiego stwierdzenia: "w mojej - na marginesie wpominając - bardzo specyficznej sytuacji, w której mało kto ma szansę się znaleźć, PV się nie opłaca". Wtedy wszystko by się zgadzało. Ty jednak wolisz iść inną drogą. Nie potępiam tak do końca - w końcu każdy z nas czasem bawi się w trolla 
> ...


a inflacja  :Confused:

----------


## cuuube

> Traktuję to w podobnych kategoriach jak wypowiedzi Kaizena dot. ceny prądu jakie ma.



podpisuję się pod tym rękami i nogami   :big grin:

----------


## mitch

> Masz układy w URE? Wiesz o ile "podskoczy " prąd?
> Jasne popatrz do innego wątku za ile ktoś zrobił PV. Mam prąd prąd średni po 40gr/kWh. Bez spiny. Taryfa G12W.  Nie grzeje prądem. Ja pójdę w pompę będzie ok. 35gr.  Policz sobie ;zwrot" przy tych cenach instalacji.
> No i żeby nie było to mam PV i nie tylko sobie robiłem, ale w cenach takich żeby to się rzeczywiście opłaciło.


Nie rozumiem. Jak prąd podskoczy, to PV jeszcze szybciej się zwróci - a czy podskoczy, tego nie wiem, mogę tylko przypuszczać. Poza tym pisałem o zmianie prawa, a nie zmianie taryfy. Ja w Energa nie mam szansy na taką cenę za kWh. Trochę bez sensu dyskusja, ja o jabłkach, Ty o gruszkach. Piszę o tym, co weszło w tym roku i jaki to ma wpływ na cenę (a pośrednio na zwrot z intalacji). Ty mi natomiast piszesz, że to realnie niewiele dało Kowalskiemu. No to mamy inną matematykę, bo tak jak pisałem, z instalacji na którą wcześniej wydałeś 20 kpln teraz masz 7,5 kpln mniej. To jest niewiele? Serio?




> a inflacja


  Tojuż zupełnie inna para kaloszy. Zostawiam to innym do liczenia i udowadniania na siłę, że jak zwykle w Polsce nic się nie opłaca. #niedasię

----------


## Kaizen

> o raz n-ty muszę Ci napisać, że tak nie jest. Większość ludzi (i tutaj sobie wybierz): *nie zna się, nie chce się znać, ma ciekawsze rzeczy do roboty, jest leniwa i tak można ciągnąć*...


I to jest odpowiedź na pytanie:



> Najwyraźniej jednak coraz większej ilości osób się opłaca.


Tylko, że PV też trzeba się zająć, policzyć, wniosek o dopłatę przygotować, PITa wypełnić. Łatwiej znaleźć i założyć lokatę, więc argument chybiony.




> 1) że co roku (właściwie co miesiąc) dysponujesz coraz mniejszą kwotą ze względu na płacone rachunki


Nie




> 2) ryzyko, że oprocentowanie spadnie


Założysz się, że będzie nie wyższe, niż 4 procent średnio w 25 lat? Ja założę się o 0,7 przyzwoitej Whiskey, że przez 25 lat średnio oprocentowanie będzie większe. Dziesięć lat temu dla przykładu mBank miał lokaty na 5,55% a 19 lat temu na eMax było 16,5%.

Ale tego nie uwzględniłem.




> Mam wrażenie, że bardzo lubisz np. uwypuklać niekorzystne dla PV zmiany w prawie, a jakoś zapominasz o tym co napisałem wyżej.


Ależ skąd. W ogóle tego nie uwzględniłem. Nie uwzględniłem też utraty sprawności paneli, kosztów ubezpieczenia, napraw, czasu poświęconego na optymalizację wykorzystania prądu (żeby nie tracić 20% potrącenia), kosztów i zachodu na wypełnienie wniosku o dofinansowanie, PITa i innych rzeczy. I tak dałem dużo forów PV.




> A'propos niekorzystnych zmian, jak dotąd były to m.in.: ulga termomodernizacyjna, program Mój Prąd... oh wait!


I że *niby ci, co wcześniej zamontowali PV skorzystali z tego?* Nie, bo nawet dopłaty za Mój Prąd nie dostaniesz na rozbudowanie PV. Dobrze że o tym wspominasz - bo jak np. Czyste Powietrze (czy podobny program) obejmie dopłatami instalację PV na takich zasadach, jak inne wydatki obecnie to dopiero będzie śmiech. Zamontuję PV za 1K zł/kWp a nie 4K zł (wtedy z pewnością się opłaci). Dobrze, że o tym wspomniałeś, bo ja zapomniałem.

Ale nie raz i nie dwa pojawiały się pomysły innych zmian w prawie, jak np. opłata prosumencka stała czy możliwość odłączania PV gdy tylko operator zechce (czyli pewnie gdy produkcja jest największa i mu utrudnia bilansowanie).

----------


## vvvv

> Nie rozumiem. Jak prąd podskoczy, to PV jeszcze szybciej się zwróci - a czy podskoczy, tego nie wiem, mogę tylko przypuszczać. Poza tym pisałem o zmianie prawa, a nie zmianie taryfy. Ja w Energa nie mam szansy na taką cenę za kWh. Trochę bez sensu dyskusja, ja o jabłkach, Ty o gruszkach. Piszę o tym, co weszło w tym roku i jaki to ma wpływ na cenę (a pośrednio na zwrot z intalacji). Ty mi natomiast piszesz, że to realnie niewiele dało Kowalskiemu. No to mamy inną matematykę, bo tak jak pisałem, z instalacji na którą wcześniej wydałeś 20 kpln teraz masz 7,5 kpln mniej. To jest niewiele? Serio?


Dasz radę. Jest taka taryfa G12(w/r)  i nic trudnego taką średnią cenę za kWh. Luzik. No mi to dało,  bo sam robiłem i tym co robią sami też dało. Jak przez firmę to 7,5 zeżarł bal. Niestety. Tak mamy ja inną matematykę. Ja mam tą realną, a nie kreatywną tak jak Ty. 
Jaka zmiana  prawa? No czyją korzyść?

----------


## fotohobby

> No i jest bal i realnie niewiele to dało Kowalskiemu.


Niewiele dało ?
Zejście z ceną instalacji z 19700 do 12040 to "niewiele" ?

W mojej dzielnicy, wzdłuż trasy dojazdowej do mojego domu od jakiegoś roku leżały sobie na dachach dwie instalacje.
Moja po roku była trzecia, teraz po 1,5miesiąca od założenia mojej widać już 6.
Kiedy byłem w BOK, na 4 osoby poprzedzające mnie w kolejce, 2 załatwiały sprawy związane z PV.
I oby tak dalej.

----------


## cuuube

> Założysz się, że będzie nie wyższe, niż 4 procent średnio w 25 lat? Ja założę się o 0,7 przyzwoitej Whiskey, że przez 25 lat średnio oprocentowanie będzie większe. Dziesięć lat temu dla przykładu mBank miał lokaty na 5,55% a 19 lat temu na eMax było 16,5%.


znowu moja , mojsza , jest najmojsza . Podajesz tylko argumenty udowadniające swoją tezę . 16 - 19 % to Skok'i  czy AmberGold ?

----------


## vvvv

> podpisuję się pod tym rękami i nogami


Widać masz G11.  Nie ma co się dziwić. Wiem. że średnio 40gr/kWh to dla niektórych kosmos, ale to nie jest takie trudne.

----------


## cuuube

> Tylko, że PV też trzeba się zająć, policzyć, wniosek o dopłatę przygotować, PITa wypełnić.


to już robienie zakupów bywa bardziej męczące



> więc argument chybiony.

----------


## cuuube

> Widać masz G11.  Nie ma co się dziwić. Wiem. że średnio 40gr/kWh to dla niektórych kosmos, ale to nie jest takie trudne.


żyję w dzień , nie lubię gdy pranie kisi się do rana . Tak wiem , wiem ,można zapuścić nad ranem ... ale kto przełoży pranie na suszarkę i zqpuści drugie ? Krasnoludki   :Confused:  
Dla niektórych , mających dzieci to trudne , jak widać trudne dla niektórych zrozumienie tego . Dodatkowo mam dzieciaki na diecie i do szkoły oraz przedszkola gotujemy i szykujemy swoje jedzenie w domu na indukcji i w piekarniku... Mam wstawać o 4 rano by wyrobić się w taniej taryfie z gotowaniem , chrzanie taki interes . 
Nie grzeję prądem .

----------


## mitch

> Tylko, że PV też trzeba się zająć, policzyć, wniosek o dopłatę przygotować, PITa wypełnić. Łatwiej znaleźć i założyć lokatę, więc argument chybiony.


Nie chybiony. Bo za takimi lokatami trzeba będzie się co 3 miesiące przez następne 25 lat uganiać. Przy PV robisz to raz. Przy czym wniosek o dopłatę w większości przypadków firmy same wypełniają - vide ostatnio podpisane porozumienia w sprawie pakietowego wysyłania wniosków, PITa i tak musisz wypełnić i ta jedna pozycja więcej wypełniona jeden raz raczej większego problemu nikomu nie stworzy. Pozostaje faktycznie wyliczenie opłacalności. No to faktycznie łatwiej znaleźć i założyć lokatę... To żart?




> Założysz się, że będzie nie wyższe, niż 4 procent średnio w 25 lat? Ja założę się o 0,7 przyzwoitej Whiskey, że przez 25 lat średnio oprocentowanie będzie większe. Dziesięć lat temu dla przykładu mBank miał lokaty na 5,55% a 19 lat temu na eMax było 16,5%.


Też już o tym pisaliśmy. I dobrze wiesz, czemu były tak wysokie oprocentowania. Na marginesie, czemu nie podasz przykładów innych banków, tylko zawsze ten mBank. Ale.. mówisz o zakładzie licząc od dzisiaj? Ok, wchodzę w to - pod warunkiem, że niwelujemy wpływ inflacji i odniesiemy się do wartości % pomniejszonej o inflację. W innym wypadku zakład nie ma racji bytu i również doskonale wiesz czemu.




> Ależ skąd. W ogóle tego nie uwzględniłem. Nie uwzględniłem też utraty sprawności paneli, kosztów ubezpieczenia, napraw, czasu poświęconego na optymalizację wykorzystania prądu (żeby nie tracić 20% potrącenia), kosztów i zachodu na wypełnienie wniosku o dofinansowanie, PITa i innych rzeczy. I tak dałem dużo forów PV.


Jeśli nie uwzględniłeś utraty sprawności instalacji czyli jednej z większej zmiennej, to wybacz, ale o kant kuli potłuc ten kalkulator. Dokonale pamiętam naszą dyskusję na temat współczynników korekty dotyczącej m.in. niestabilności prawa. Czyli uwzględniasz mocno niemierzalne sprawy, a coś, co jest podstawą sensownych wyliczeń pomijasz - seems legit  :big grin:  Jak wiele zachodu i ile Cię będzie kosztować wypełnienie wniosku "Mój Prąd"? Mniej więcej tyle, co powiedzenie firmie "a, jeszcze jedno - proszę o wypełnienie wniosku "Mój Prąd"? A normalnie PITa nie wypełniasz? Wypełniasz, a jeśli robi to księgowa, to tym bardziej problem z głowy. Reasumując - jaja sobie ze mnie robisz.




> I że niby ci, co wcześniej zamontowali PV skorzystali z tego? Nie, bo nawet dopłaty za Mój Prąd nie dostaniesz na rozbudowanie PV.


Masz żal o to, że prawo nie działa wstecz? Nie rozumiem.




> Dobrze że o tym wspominasz - bo jak np. Czyste Powietrze (czy podobny program) obejmie dopłatami instalację PV na takich zasadach, jak inne wydatki obecnie to dopiero będzie śmiech, jak zamontuję PV za 800 zł/kWp a nie 4K zł. Dobrze, że o tym wspomniałeś, bo ja zapomniałem.


Przyznam, że nie rozumiem o co Ci chodzi. Jak zamontujesz sobie PV dzisiaj w cenie złomu, to punkt dla Ciebie - w takiej cenie zwrot będzi




> Ale nie raz i nie dwa pojawiały się pomysły innych zmian w prawie, jak np. opłata prosumencka stała.


I co w związku z tym? Liczyłeś różnicę pomiędzy opustem 80:20 (bądź 70:30) a 1:1 versus opłata za 1 kWp falownika? Można dojść do ciekawych wniosków, prawda?  :smile: 
Oczywiście, chciwość ZE, ich wysoka marża i metody którymi starają się podtrzymać obecne status quo to temat na inną dyskusję.

----------


## cuuube

> Nie uwzględniłem też utraty sprawności paneli,






> W 1976 roku moc pojedynczego modułu wynosiła 10,3W. *Po upływie 35 lat, spadła ona tylko o 0,4 W – czyli zaledwie o 4%.*
> 
> Pozostałe parametry też utrzymały się na wysokim poziomie. Napięcie obwodu otwartego – spadek o 0,7 wolta (około 3%). Prąd zwarcia – spadek również na poziomie rzędu 3%.
> 
> *W trakcie 35 lat, moc całkowita instalacji spadła z 3,461 kW do 3,326 kW.*


ojej idę sciągać panele , a pózniej się zważyć

----------


## cuuube

> Niewiele dało ?
> Zejście z ceną instalacji z 19700 do 12040 to "niewiele" ?


no przecież  :popcorn:  

nie umiesz liczyć  :wink:

----------


## vvvv

> żyję w dzień , nie lubię gdy pranie kisi się do rana . Tak wiem , wiem ,można zapuścić nad ranem ... ale kto przełoży pranie na suszarkę i zqpuści drugie ? Krasnoludki   
> Dla niektórych , mających dzieci to trudne , jak widać trudne dla niektórych zrozumienie tego . Dodatkowo mam dzieciaki na diecie i do szkoły oraz przedszkola gotujemy i szykujemy swoje jedzenie w domu na indukcji i w piekarniku... Mam wstawać o 4 rano by wyrobić się w taniej taryfie z gotowaniem , chrzanie taki interes . 
> Nie grzeję prądem .


Też mam dzieci. Nie jest to trudne. Oczywiście każdy sobie wybiera jak chce, tylko przestań bzdury i że to są jakieś tam teorie. To jest rzeczywistość.

----------


## cuuube

> Też już o tym pisaliśmy. I dobrze wiesz, czemu były tak wysokie oprocentowania. Na marginesie, czemu nie podasz przykładów innych banków, tylko zawsze ten mBank.


może tam miał promocję na 16% i o nim zapomnieli , jak z tą promocją na prąd  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## vvvv

> no przecież  
> 
> nie umiesz liczyć


A wiesz ile to instalacja kosztowała zanim wprowadzono ulgi i dotacje?

----------


## mitch

> Dasz radę. Jest taka taryfa G12(w/r)  i nic trudnego taką średnią cenę za kWh. Luzik. No mi to dało,  bo sam robiłem i tym co robią sami też dało. Jak przez firmę to 7,5 zeżarł bal. Niestety. Tak mamy ja inną matematykę. Ja mam tą realną, a nie kreatywną tak jak Ty. 
> Jaka zmiana  prawa? No czyją korzyść?


Mam taryfę g12w. I ni cholery nie wyjdzie taka średnia cena. Energa - i wszystko jasne. Luzik.
Nic nie zeżarło. Porównujemy cenę sprzed roku instalacji i obecną. Cena została ta sama uwzględniając inflację, wzrost cen, wzrost wydajności instalacji. I rok temu płaciłeś za tę instalację 20 kpln, a teraz 12,5. Więc jeśli już, to raczej oddało 7,5 kpln, które masz teraz na koncie, a których jeszcze rok temu byś nie miał. Matematyka jest jedna. Mieć 7,5 kpln w portfelu, albo ich nie mieć. Proste jak cep, kreatywności tu nie ma nic do rzeczy.
Naprawdę nie widzisz zmian w prawie, które dały Kowalskiemu 7,5 kpln w portfelu? To nie jest korzyść? To co to jest? Strata?!

----------


## cuuube

> A wiesz ile to instalacja kosztowała zanim wprowadzono ulgi i dotacje?


tak wiem , bo bez nich zamontowałem .

----------


## vvvv

> ojej idę sciągać panele , a pózniej się zważyć


Mam stare panel używki. Maja już ponad 10 lat.  Spadek mocy tak jak w katalogu.

----------


## mitch

> A wiesz ile to instalacja kosztowała zanim wprowadzono ulgi i dotacje?


 Ja wiem. Bo o PV myślałem jeszcze przed trójpakiem. A że budżet był jaki był, to długo myślałem  :wink:  I tak jak pisałem: ta sama instalacja rok temu i teraz kosztuje plus minus tyle samo. A nawet dzisiaj kosztuje mniej, uwzględniając wydajność.

----------


## vvvv

> tak wiem , bo bez nich zamontowałem .


Wnioski?

----------


## fotohobby

> A wiesz ile to instalacja kosztowała zanim wprowadzono ulgi i dotacje?




Ile ? 2800/kWp?

----------


## mitch

> Wnioski?


#nieopłacasię oraz #niedasię 
Ale to już wszyscy wiemy.

----------


## LDP05

> https://www.bankier.pl/oszczedzanie/...aty-3-miesiace
> https://jakoszczedzacpieniadze.pl/ra...lokaty-bankowe
> https://www.najlepszekonto.pl/rankin...t-porownywarka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czemu zignorowałeś pozostałe zarzuty co do założeń? Czemu akurat 3600 miałby Cię kosztować prąd? To niby za ile? Za 5000kWh?
> 3800zł/kWp razem z kosztami kredytu na pięć lat... To pokaż mi takiego sprzedawcę PV i taki bank.
> Czemu koszt prądu w kolejnych latach to 0? Przecież to nie jest off-grid i rachunki będziesz płacił.


@ Kaizen, czytanie ze zrozumieniem to podstawa.
Nawiązuję tu do warunków lokat 4% - DLA NOWYCH KLIENTÓW, policz ile masz banków i kiedy wykorzystasz, je wszystkie.
Co nie zmienia faktu, że kokosów na tym nie zarobisz, bo za 360 zł w 6 lat to mnie osobiście się nie chce zakładać kont w XX bankach.

"Czemu akurat 3600" - to wynika z moje go zużycie, wiesz to jest prosta matematyka. Bierzesz ilość pobranego prądu mnożysz przez cenę (obecnie około 0.57 zł/kWh) i tyle wychodzi. Zabaw w nocą taryfę i pranie po 22, NIE DZIEKUJĘ,

Pytasz jaki bank : Koszty kredytu wynoszą 1.5% rocznie - BOŚ Bank program Prosument. 
Czemu koszt prądu w kolejnych latach to 0? To też prosta matematyka, wykona wcześniej. Mam tak dobraną instalację PV aby z niewielką górką produkowała więcej niż moje roczne zużycie. To daje ZERO zł za prąd, owszem są jeszcze opłaty stałe 136 zł, które i tak bym płacił wiec ich nie uwzględniam. 
Instalacja ma 12 lat gwarancji producenta a ubezpieczenie domu obejmuje PV - wg. mnie koszty dodatkowe 0.
Kolejna rzecz to bilansowanie - tu poczytaj - powoduje, że nadwyżki odbieram do roku po okresie rozliczeniowym.
https://gramwzielone.pl/trendy/34440...miedzyfazowego

----------


## vvvv

> Ja wiem. Bo o PV myślałem jeszcze przed trójpakiem. A że budżet był jaki był, to długo myślałem  I tak jak pisałem: ta sama instalacja rok temu i teraz kosztuje plus minus tyle samo. A nawet dzisiaj kosztuje mniej, uwzględniając wydajność.


No uwzględniając ulgi to tak.  :big grin:   Chociaż w wielu przypadkach nie. 
Wydajność? 
No i co z ta zimną prawa, bo gdzieś Ci umknęło moje pytanie, bo  pewnie coś w branży piszczy a jako instalator to coś wiesz więcej?

----------


## vvvv

> #nieopłacasię oraz #niedasię 
> Ale to już wszyscy wiemy.


Wręcz przeciwnie. Opłaci się tylko pod pewnymi warunkami.

----------


## Maciej Loret

Mój mały głosik.

Lokaty na 4%? Pożary w domach (w kontekście problemów z gaszeniem paneli)? To fragmenty jakiegoś programu wyborczego? Bo poziom i retoryka podobna...
Podawanie oprocentowania sprzed 10 lat czy prognozowanie jakie będzie przez najbliższe 25 lat, to dla przeciętnego człowieka, który nie urodził się wczoraj jest równie sensowne co prognozowanie temperatury w Wygwiżdżewie-Kolonia za 25 lat...
I ostatnie ale chyba najważniejsze. Przestańcie już płacić za ten Wasz "prąd", a zacznijcie za energię... 

A żeby choć trochę z sensem. Jeśli dobrze pamiętam, to koszt 1kWp u mnie wyszedł brutto około 4,4kPLN, po zbilansowaniu "Mojego Prądu" i US powinno być około 2,8kPLN (muszę to w końcu dokładnie policzyć, ale nie wszystkie dane mam pod ręką). Czasu zwrotu nie liczyłem (spodziewam się wyniku w okolicach 4-6 lat), ale wkrótce to zrobię i tu zamieszczę jako przykład.

----------


## mitch

> No uwzględniając ulgi to tak.   Chociaż w wielu przypadkach nie. 
> Wydajność? 
> No i co z ta zimną prawa, bo gdzieś Ci umknęło moje pytanie, bo  pewnie coś w branży piszczy a jako instalator to coś wiesz więcej?


Nie przekręcaj moich słów. Instalacja przed ulgami/dotacjami w zeszłym roku vs cena w tym roku - jest ta sama. W zeszłym roku ulgi termomodernizacyjnej oraz programu "Mój Prąd" nie było. W tym roku jest. Więc cena instalacji się nie zmieniła, ale w wyniku zmiany prawa Kowalski ma parę złotych w kieszeni w porównaniu z zeszłym rokiem. Oczywiście, zawsze można trafić na tzw. Janusza biznezu - ten ceny podniósł żeby "zgarnąć" te ulgi. Jak ze wszystkim co kupujemy - samochód, pralkę czy materiały na budowę domu - tam wszędzie można się naciąć, bądź znaleźć dobry deal. Natomiast ja piszę o normalnej sytuacji.

Zmiana prawa już była - patrz wyżej. A co będzie, to pytaj Piotrka ewentualnie Jadwigę. Ja wiem tyle, co każdy z nas, a często mniej.

I teraz gwóźdź programu. Jak z moich słów, że mam do czynienia z finansami, wywnioskowałeś że jestem z branży instalatorskiej? Podoba mi się Twój tok myślenia, ale zdradź proszę, jak do tego doszedłeś.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Czasu zwrotu nie liczyłem (spodziewam się wyniku w okolicach 4-6 lat), ale wkrótce to zrobię i tu zamieszczę jako przykład.


No to dawaj wyliczenia tutaj.

----------


## vvvv

> Nie przekręcaj moich słów. Instalacja przed ulgami/dotacjami w zeszłym roku vs cena w tym roku - jest ta sama. W zeszłym roku ulgi termomodernizacyjnej oraz programu "Mój Prąd" nie było. W tym roku jest. Więc cena instalacji się nie zmieniła, ale w wyniku zmiany prawa Kowalski ma parę złotych w kieszeni w porównaniu z zeszłym rokiem. Oczywiście, zawsze można trafić na tzw. Janusza biznezu - ten ceny podniósł żeby "zgarnąć" te ulgi. Jak ze wszystkim co kupujemy - samochód, pralkę czy materiały na budowę domu - tam wszędzie można się naciąć, bądź znaleźć dobry deal. Natomiast ja piszę o normalnej sytuacji.
> 
> Zmiana prawa już była - patrz wyżej. A co będzie, to pytaj Piotrka ewentualnie Jadwigę. Ja wiem tyle, co każdy z nas, a często mniej.
> 
> I teraz gwóźdź programu. Jak z moich słów, że mam do czynienia z finansami, wywnioskowałeś że jestem z branży instalatorskiej? Podoba mi się Twój tok myślenia, ale zdradź proszę, jak do tego doszedłeś.


Jeżeli wg cena instalacji taka sama obecnie jak w poprzedni roku to gratuluję. Niestety rzeczywistość jest inna. 
Oj nie raz pisałeś i mówiłeś jak to instalujesz. Oczywiście mogłem Cię z kimś pomylić, ale, żeby coś udowadniać to grzebać mi się nie chce. 

Prognozowałeś zmianę prawa czy cen prądu?




> Jak prąd podskoczy, to PV jeszcze szybciej się zwróci - a czy podskoczy, tego nie wiem, mogę tylko przypuszczać. Poza tym pisałem o zmianie prawa


No i co z tą wydajnością?

----------


## mitch

> Jeżeli wg cena instalacji taka sama obecnie jak w poprzedni roku to gratuluję. Niestety rzeczywistość jest inna.


Ok. Widocznie masz pecha.



> Oj nie raz pisałeś i mówiłeś jak to instalujesz. Oczywiście mogłem Cię z kimś pomylić, ale, żeby coś udowadniać to grzebać mi się nie chce.


To proponuję, żebyś najpierw sprawdzał, a dopiero potem pisał. Bo jeśli w ten sposób mnie pamiętasz, to wybacz, ale za grosz nie wierzę Ci, jak piszesz o wzroście cen instalacji. Niewykluczone, że to też mogło Ci się pomylić.



> Prognozowałeś zmianę prawa czy cen prądu?


Nic nie prognozowałem. To Kaizen wieszczy niekorzystne zmiany prawa, ja natomiast pisałem, że do tej pory zmiany prawa były korzystne. I ta dyskusja z Kaizenem miała już miejsce wcześniej. Czyli gdzieś dzwoni, ale kościół nie ten. Naprawdę proponuję, żebyś zaczął zwracać uwagę na to co piszesz.




> No i co z tą wydajnością?


Rozwiń ten skrót myślowy. Może chodzi Ci o to, że miałem na myśli, że instalacje sprzedawane w rok temu miały niższą wydajność (sprawność, panele, te sprawy) niż dzisiaj w funkcji ceny? Zgaduję, bo piszesz półsłówkami.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> I to jest odpowiedź na pytanie:
> Tylko, że PV też trzeba się zająć, policzyć, wniosek o dopłatę przygotować, PITa wypełnić. Łatwiej znaleźć i założyć lokatę, więc argument chybiony.
> 
> Ależ skąd. W ogóle tego nie uwzględniłem. Nie uwzględniłem też utraty sprawności paneli, kosztów ubezpieczenia, napraw, czasu poświęconego na optymalizację wykorzystania prądu (żeby nie tracić 20% potrącenia), kosztów i zachodu na wypełnienie wniosku o dofinansowanie, PITa i innych rzeczy. I tak dałem dużo forów PV.
> .


Nie policzyłeś też kosztów optymalizacji wykorzystania energii pod 2 taryfę i założyłeś, że każdy ma taką*samą strukturę zużycia.

A co  do lokat - poproszę te wszystkie lokaty na 4% - znajdziesz może jakieś na 3 miesiące i 10-20k i to jednorazowo, dla nowych klientów. Minus 19% podatku Belki. Stawiam dobre whiskey, że poszukiwanie i żonglowanie kasą między tymi lokatami jest znacznie bardziej czasochłonne, niż wypełnienie tego wniosku o dofinansowanie. Swoją drogą, lokaty w mbanku były na te 16% w okolicach 99-2000, przy inflacji rocznej - wg GUS - rzędu 11-12% i w perspektywie strat na kredytach frankowych banki raczej nie będą na potęgę szukać*środków i płacić za nie ekstra (co zresztą widać*w ostatnich latach) 

Jest coś takiego jak "efekt potwierdzenia", jak na razie taka sama prawda, jak z tymi świetnymi wynikami spółek energetycznych, wklejałem gdzieś wcześniej jak to wygląda w rzeczywistości. "tendencja do preferowania informacji, które potwierdzają wcześniejsze oczekiwania i hipotezy, niezależnie od tego, czy te informacje są prawdziwe" - wytykają ci co chwilę cherrypicking/błędy logiczne, no ale moja racja jest najmojsza  :wink: 

Żeby nie było -dla mnie PV przed wejściem w życie kombinacji "Mój Prąd" + ulga termomodernizacyjna też się nie spinała, ale przy dofinansowaniu na poziomie ~45%?

----------


## anatema

> @ Kaizen, czytanie ze zrozumieniem to podstawa.
> Nawiązuję tu do warunków lokat 4% - DLA NOWYCH KLIENTÓW, policz ile masz banków i kiedy wykorzystasz, je wszystkie.
> Co nie zmienia faktu, że kokosów na tym nie zarobisz, bo za 360 zł w 6 lat to mnie osobiście się nie chce zakładać kont w XX bankach.
> 
> 
> https://gramwzielone.pl/trendy/34440...miedzyfazowego


Jeszcze tytułem uzupełnienia:
4% oferują 2-3 banki w porywach i to dotyczy kwot zwykle do 10 tys. PLN na max 3 miesiące. Poza tym jest jeszcze podatek Belki i z tego 4% realnie wychodzi 3,24%.

----------


## vvvv

> Ok. Widocznie masz pecha.
> 
> To proponuję, żebyś najpierw sprawdzał, a dopiero potem pisał. Bo jeśli w ten sposób mnie pamiętasz, to wybacz, ale za grosz nie wierzę Ci, jak piszesz o wzroście cen instalacji. Niewykluczone, że to też mogło Ci się pomylić.
> 
> Nic nie prognozowałem. To Kaizen wieszczy niekorzystne zmiany prawa, ja natomiast pisałem, że do tej pory zmiany prawa były korzystne. I ta dyskusja z Kaizenem miała już miejsce wcześniej. Czyli gdzieś dzwoni, ale kościół nie ten. Naprawdę proponuję, żebyś zaczął zwracać uwagę na to co piszesz.
> 
> 
> Rozwiń ten skrót myślowy. Może chodzi Ci o to, że miałem na myśli, że instalacje sprzedawane w rok temu miały niższą wydajność (sprawność, panele, te sprawy) niż dzisiaj w funkcji ceny? Zgaduję, bo piszesz półsłówkami.


Ja nie mam pecha.  :big lol:  
Mi nie musisz wierzyć. Twoja sprawa. Oj może jednak poszukam.  :big grin: 

A wydajność i koszty?  Wyjaśnij? 



> Ja wiem. Bo o PV myślałem jeszcze przed trójpakiem. A że budżet był jaki był, to długo myślałem * I tak jak pisałem: ta sama instalacja rok temu i teraz kosztuje plus minus tyle samo. A nawet dzisiaj kosztuje mniej, uwzględniając wydajność*.

----------


## mitch

> Jeszcze tytułem uzupełnienia:
> 4% oferują 2-3 banki w porywach i to dotyczy kwot zwykle do 10 tys. PLN na max 3 miesiące. Poza tym jest jeszcze podatek Belki i z tego 4% realnie wychodzi 3,24%.


Ja w kwestii formalnej - to, że do 10 kpln, to akurat nie jest większy problem, bo zakładamy, że mówimy o posiadaniu kwoty 30 kpln plus/minus 10 kpln,a nie większej. Więc limit gotówkowy problemem nie jest, natomiast sporym problemem jest czas lokat oraz ich warunki (nowy klient/środki). 

TL;DR: po 2 latach żonglowania kasą między bankami, znalezienie lokaty powyżej 3% zaczyna zabierać stanowczo zbyt dużo czasu.

----------


## Kaizen

> To Kaizen wieszczy niekorzystne zmiany prawa, ja natomiast pisałem, że do tej pory zmiany prawa były korzystne.


Przy takiej logice się nie dogadamy. W jaki sposób Mój Prąd czy ulga temomodernizacyjna była korzystna dla tych,* co zainstalowali już PV? Zmiany były korzystne dla tych, co PV nie mieli* - może poprawić opłacalność i skłonić do montażu (a ci, co wcześniej zamontowali mogą co najwyżej żałować). Podobnie zmiana obniżająca VAT na PV montowane obok budynku czy na budynkach gospodarskich, wiatach itp. - też ci, co już mieli PV mogą tylko żałować, jak woleliby mieć gdzie indziej albo już zapłacili 23% VATu.
Za to już popłynęli ci, co montowali PV jak prąd się sprzedawało, gdy zamontowali więcej, niż zużywają. Teraz oddają za darmo.

Spodziewam się też, że państwo nie będzie miało co robić z coraz większymi wpływami z certyfikatów CO2, a połowę musi przeznaczyć na poprawę efektywności energetycznej. Więc dalsze zmiany dla tych co jeszcze nie mają PV są bardzo prawdopodobne (większe dopłaty). A ci, co już mają - ich strata. I nie jest to nonsens. Bo celem jest zwiększanie udziału OZE (do czego Polska się zobowiązała, a idzie to za wolno) a nie zadowolenie już nadzianych na rożen  :wink:

----------


## mitch

> Ja nie mam pecha.  
> Mi nie musisz wierzyć. Twoja sprawa. Oj może jednak poszukam.


Poszukaj. A że będzie Ci cholernie trudno udowodnić, że robię coś, czego nigdy nie robiłem, to pozwolisz, że jednak uwierzę w cenniki które widziałem, a nie w Twoje słowa. Na marginesie - nienawidzę prądu do tego stopnia, że rozkręcając gniazdko wyłączam prąd w całym domu, a przy wymianie żarówki wyłączam wszystkie eski od oświetlenia w całym domu. Nie chcesz wiedzieć, ile czasu zajęła mi prosta przeróbka rozdzielnicy, którą elektryk robi w 2 h. Po drodze wszystko sprawdzałem po 5 razy. Ale spoko, wg Ciebie będę grzebał w instalacji DC.  :big lol: 




> A wydajność i koszty?  Wyjaśnij?


W cenie powiedzmy 500 zł rok temu kupowałeś panel o mocy 280W, dzisiaj 310W.

----------


## Kaizen

> W cenie powiedzmy 500 zł rok temu kupowałeś panel o mocy 280W, dzisiaj 310W.


10,71% rocznie taniej za kW? Opłaca się wpłacić pieniądze do banku (na dodatkowe 4%) i za rok mieć 14,71% taniej instalację.

----------


## vvvv

> Poszukaj. A że będzie Ci cholernie trudno udowodnić, że robię coś, czego nigdy nie robiłem, to pozwolisz, że jednak uwierzę w cenniki które widziałem, a nie w Twoje słowa. Na marginesie - nienawidzę prądu do tego stopnia, że rozkręcając gniazdko wyłączam prąd w całym domu, a przy wymianie żarówki wyłączam wszystkie eski od oświetlenia w całym domu. Nie chcesz wiedzieć, ile czasu zajęła mi prosta przeróbka rozdzielnicy, którą elektryk robi w 2 h. Po drodze wszystko sprawdzałem po 5 razy. Ale spoko, wg Ciebie będę grzebał w instalacji DC. 
> 
> 
> W cenie powiedzmy 500 zł rok temu kupowałeś panel o mocy 280W, dzisiaj 310W.


Spoko, no to  teraz jasne i wcale nie dziwne to co pisałeś. Źle zrozumiałem widocznie. 

Ten sam panel np. w marcu 310W 640 zł dzisiaj 700 zł.  :big grin:

----------


## mitch

> Przy takiej logice się nie dogadamy. W jaki sposób Mój Prąd czy ulga temomodernizacyjna była korzystna dla tych,* co zainstalowali już PV? Zmiany były korzystne dla tych, co PV nie mieli* - może poprawić opłacalność i skłonić do montażu (a ci, co wcześniej zamontowali mogą co najwyżej żałować). Podobnie zmiana obniżająca VAT na PV montowane obok budynku czy na budynkach gospodarskich, wiatach itp. - też ci, co już mieli PV mogą tylko żałować, jak woleliby mieć gdzie indziej albo już zapłacili 23% VATu.
> Za to już popłynęli ci, co montowali PV jak prąd się sprzedawało, gdy zamontowali więcej, niż zużywają. Teraz oddają za darmo.


Nie zgodzę się. Po pierwsze "popłyną" dopiero jak wejdzie opust 1:1. Teraz wychodzą na zero. Po drugie - przepisy się zmieniły i o tym była mowa. Ty cały czas straszysz, że przepisy mogą się zmienić na gorsze. A przepisy jak dotąd się zmieniły na lepsze. Na kogo to ma wpływ - tak jak pisałem - prawo nie działa wstecz. Jak kupiłem EV miesiąc temu, to "straciłem" dotację, która teraz wchodzi. Ale zmiana jest i jest na lepsze. W żaden sposób nie można dojść do wniosku, że jest zmiana na gorsze, a cały czas o tym piszesz i to uwzględniasz w swoim kalkulatorze opłacalności.




> Spodziewam się też, że państwo nie będzie miało co robić z coraz większymi wpływami z certyfikatów CO2, a połowę musi przeznaczyć na poprawę efektywności energetycznej. Więc dalsze zmiany dla tych co jeszcze nie mają PV są bardzo prawdopodobne (większe dopłaty). A ci, co już mają - ich strata. I nie jest to nonsens. Bo celem jest zwiększanie udziału OZE (do czego Polska się zobowiązała, a idzie to za wolno) a nie zadowolenie już nadzianych na rożen


Nadzianych na rożen? Łojezusmaria. Już czuję się jak jakieś pieczyste  :wink:  Cóź, nie wszyscy mają prąd za półdarmo. A właściwie, mało kto. Ot cała tajemnica. Ja też mógłbym się chwalić, że wykonanie elektryki w całym domu przez fachowca kosztowało mnie 1,5 kpln. Tylko jaki to ma sens przy rozpatrywaniu normalnych stawek rynkowych? Wg mnie dokładnie żaden sens. I takiż sens jest przy rozpatrywaniu opłacalności PV dla Kowalskiego bazując na  Twoim przypadku.

----------


## mitch

> 10,71% rocznie taniej za kW? Opłaca się wpłacić pieniądze do banku (na dodatkowe 4%) i za rok mieć 14,71% taniej instalację.


"Powiedzmy". Nie operowałem na cennikach.
Ps. jeszcze tylko kilka lat i instalacja będzie za darmo. Nie myślałeś o tym? #facepalm  :bash:

----------


## mitch

> Spoko, no to  teraz jasne i wcale nie dziwne to co pisałeś. Źle zrozumiałem widocznie. 
> 
> Ten sam panel np. w marcu 310W 640 zł dzisiaj 700 zł.


W marcu 2018? Hmmm... Oczywiście mówimy o cenach dla klienta, a nie tzw. cennikach? Cóż, jeśli tak szukasz, jak ja jestem instalatorem, to... nigdy Ci się instalacja PV nie zwróci  :big lol:

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie zgodzę się. Po pierwsze "popłyną" dopiero jak wejdzie opust 1:1. Teraz wychodzą na zero.


Na pewno zrozumiałeś, o czym pisałem? Chodzi o tych, co dawniej (gdy ZE płacił za prąd z PV) zamontowali większe, niż zużycie, licząc na zysk. I się przeliczyli PRZEZ NIEKORZYSTNĄ ZMIANĘ W PRAWIE nie odzyskają nigdy tych pieniędzy. Oddają nadprodukcję za darmo. No, może jak zdemontują panele i sprzedadzą to odzyskają część pieniędzy. Ale są stratni na tym interesie.




> Ty cały czas straszysz, że przepisy mogą się zmienić na gorsze. A przepisy jak dotąd się zmieniły na lepsze.


Cały czas trwają prace nad iriesd, dłubią w upustach. Przepisy nie zmieniły się nigdy na lepsze dla posiadaczy PV. Jak zmiany były korzystne to dla tych, co mają pieniądze w kieszeni, a nie na dachu.
Czy chcesz mi podrzucać argumenty za tym, żeby trzymać pieniądze w kieszeni, a nie na dachu?




> Jak kupiłem EV miesiąc temu, to "straciłem" dotację, która teraz wchodzi. Ale zmiana jest i jest na lepsze.


Ale nie dla Ciebie (prosumenta), tylko (potencjalnie) dla mnie i tych, co postępują tak jak ja. Jak Czyste powietrze obejmie dopłatami PV - to ja na tym zapewne skorzystam. Prosumenci w momencie zmian nie. Więc dla nich nie jest to korzystna zmiana - jest neutralna. Co najwyżej. Bo w połączeniu z możliwością odcinania prosumenta od sieci może się okazać, że niekorzystną bo zwiększającą moc prosumentów co zwiększy ryzyko odłączenia.

----------


## fotohobby

> 10,71% rocznie taniej za kW? Opłaca się wpłacić pieniądze do banku (na dodatkowe 4%) i za rok mieć 14,71% taniej instalację.



Z drobnym zastrzeżeniem, że przez ten rok instalacja jednak leźy na dachu, a nie w kartonie  i takie trzy panele wyprodukują jednak blisko 1MWh energii.

----------


## gawel

> Przy takiej logice się nie dogadamy. W jaki sposób Mój Prąd czy ulga temomodernizacyjna była korzystna dla tych,* co zainstalowali już PV? Zmiany były korzystne dla tych, co PV nie mieli* - może poprawić opłacalność i skłonić do montażu (a ci, co wcześniej zamontowali mogą co najwyżej żałować). Podobnie zmiana obniżająca VAT na PV montowane obok budynku czy na budynkach gospodarskich, wiatach itp. - też ci, co już mieli PV mogą tylko żałować, jak woleliby mieć gdzie indziej albo już zapłacili 23% VATu.
> Za to już popłynęli ci, co montowali PV jak prąd się sprzedawało, gdy zamontowali więcej, niż zużywają. Teraz oddają za darmo.
> 
> Spodziewam się też, że państwo nie będzie miało co robić z coraz większymi wpływami z certyfikatów CO2, a połowę musi przeznaczyć na poprawę efektywności energetycznej. Więc dalsze zmiany dla tych co jeszcze nie mają PV są bardzo prawdopodobne (większe dopłaty). A ci, co już mają - ich strata. I nie jest to nonsens. Bo celem jest zwiększanie udziału OZE (do czego Polska się zobowiązała, a idzie to za wolno) a nie zadowolenie już nadzianych na rożen


I tak i nie 2 lata temu był program OZE w mojej gminie między innymi na PV i się na niego i zapisałem i wypisałem bo sama kwota za PV to nie wszystko dochodził koszt podłączenia do tablicy i ciągniecie kabla przez pół domu bo miejsce podłączenia miało być w tablicy. Wykonawca był hujowy z przetargu i miałem do wyboru albo 3 albo 5 kw . na moim daszku tylko 3 kw by się zmieściło więc ni w pipe ni w oko. Obecnie mam 4 i wykorzystaną całą powierzchnię tak jak chciałem  Cena nominalna tej 3 kw instalcji z dotacji to buło w 2017 roku 21 tys należało wnieśc wkład własny  20% kosztów+vat =5880 zl + koszty przeróbki instalacji około 1000 zł razem 6900 w zaokrągleniu

za 4 kw po tej cenie zapłaciłbym 9200 , zapłaciłem po ulgach 10660 2 lata później czyli teraz za moją obecną instalację. Wniosek z tego taki nie każda dotacja jest super a poza tym całkowita cena chyba PV jednak spadła pomimo że cena robocizny wzrosła. Inna sprawa że firmy z przetargu zawsze mają ceny z dupy.

W mojej ocenie ceny PV jednak nie spadną bo raz że popyt jest kosmiczny, a wymagania płacowe pracowników i koszty zatrudnienia rosnące, Same PV może stanieją ale w hurtowniach póki co roboty nie pracują wiec nie wiadomo czy ich koszty nie wzrosną.

----------


## bobrow

Witam,
właśnie otrzymałem 5kPLN z dotacji Mój Prąd.
W tym momencie za 9,92kVp zapłaciłem 33 000pln -5 000pln=28 000pln brutto 23% przy samodzielnym montażu.
Resztę mam zamiar odpisać od podatku tj 28 000pln x 0,81=22 680 pln -tyle powinna wynieść mnie instalacja PV (razem z wiatką pod panele).
Czyli za 1kVp powinienem zapłacić 2,26kPLN.
Zakładając roczną produkcję ok 10 000kWh (z tego 3 000kWh auto konsumpcję)  ,wychodzi to tak przy mojej obecnej średniej 0,42pln brutto (energia +przesył) :

3 000 x 0,42=1260 pln
7 000 x 0,8 x 0,42=2352 pln

Rocznie zatem 3 612pln wg mojej obecnej stawki.

Teraz zwrot :
22 680 : 3 612=6,27 czyli zwrot po ok 6,5 roku

Oczywiście przy wzroście cen energii zwrot nastąpi szybciej.
Także nie wiadomo jaką będę miał produkcję roczną-może być trochę mniej.
Pzdr

----------


## vvvv

> W marcu 2018? Hmmm... Oczywiście mówimy o cenach dla klienta, a nie tzw. cennikach? Cóż, jeśli tak szukasz, jak ja jestem instalatorem, to... nigdy Ci się instalacja PV nie zwróci


Marzec i wrzesień 2019. Ceny dla klienta, bo  nie znam cen dla instalatorów, ale skoro Ty je znasz i o tym piszesz to pewnie są inne.  Zresztą gratuluje logicznego myślenia.  :big lol:  Wypowiedzi to bełkot. Wiadomo dlaczego. 
Mi się "zwróci". Spoko. O mnie się nie martw.

----------


## mitch

> Na pewno zrozumiałeś, o czym pisałem? Chodzi o tych, co dawniej (gdy ZE płacił za prąd z PV) zamontowali większe, niż zużycie, licząc na zysk. I się przeliczyli PRZEZ NIEKORZYSTNĄ ZMIANĘ W PRAWIE nie odzyskają nigdy tych pieniędzy. Oddają nadprodukcję za darmo. No, może jak zdemontują panele i sprzedadzą to odzyskają część pieniędzy. Ale są stratni na tym interesie.


Mam wrażenie, że nie wiesz o czym piszesz. Możesz mi wskazać jedną osobę fizyczną, która jest w takiej sytuacji? Ja znam osobiście jedną osobę, która ma dużo za dużą instalację, ale zrobiła to z własnej nieprzymuszonej woli, w 90% dla zabawy i rozwijania swoich umiejętności/hobby i zaspokojenia swojej potrzeby majsterkowania. Nawet przez myśl tej osobie nie przeszło, że zrobi to w celach zarobkowych. Wiesz w ogóle, jakie były koleje FiT? Wiesz, ile instalacji zgłoszono w pierwszych latach od trójpaku? Moim zdaniem nie wiesz o czym piszesz, tylko na siłę próbujesz udowodnić, że była zmiana prawa na gorsze, mimo że takiej nie było. I pod tą tezę dopasowujesz swój model. Na podstawie złych danych wejściowych, przy błędnych założeniach tworzysz model, na podstawie którego twierdzisz, że PV się nie opłaca. Zgodzę się z jednym - Tobie się nie opłaca. Masz tak specyficzne warunki brzegowe, których nie ma 99% prosumentów (obecnych i potencjalnych), mimo tego tweirdzisz, że PV się nie opłaca (globlanie, a nie tylko Tobie). Ciężko to ogarnąć.





> Cały czas trwają prace nad iriesd, dłubią w upustach. Przepisy nie zmieniły się nigdy na lepsze dla posiadaczy PV. Jak zmiany były korzystne to dla tych, co mają pieniądze w kieszeni, a nie na dachu.
> Czy chcesz mi podrzucać argumenty za tym, żeby trzymać pieniądze w kieszeni, a nie na dachu?


Opustach, nie upustach. Grzebią, grzebią. I co wygrzebali? Sprawdziłeś już, jak wpływa zmiana opust 80:20 na 1:1? Najwyraźniej nie. Tobie nie trzeba podrzucać argumentów. To już wszyscy wiedzą. Póki nie zrozumiesz, że za każdym razem jak Ty się wypowiadasz o opłacalności PV, to powinieneś pisać "wg mnie, przy moich warunkach, PV się dla mnie nie opłaca", a nie generalizować, że PV się nie opłaca co do zasady, póty będę uważał, że wprowadzasz wszystkich w błąd. Zwłaszcza, że chodzi o Twoje - bardzo specyficzne - warunki, które nie mają nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością 99% Kowalskich. Nie zapominajmy również o Twoim bardzo luźnym i wybiórczym podejściem do liczenia opłacalności, uwzględniającym mityczne złe zmiany w prawie, koszty ubezpieczenia (no tak, bo normalnie chałupy nie ubezpieczamy, bo po co?), koszty serwisu, awarie, etc. 




> Ale nie dla Ciebie (prosumenta), tylko (potencjalnie) dla mnie i tych, co postępują tak jak ja. Jak Czyste powietrze obejmie dopłatami PV - to ja na tym zapewne skorzystam. Prosumenci w momencie zmian nie. Więc dla nich nie jest to korzystna zmiana - jest neutralna. Co najwyżej. Bo w połączeniu z możliwością odcinania prosumenta od sieci może się okazać, że niekorzystną bo zwiększającą moc prosumentów co zwiększy ryzyko odłączenia.


A co to wszystko ma do rzeczy? Popatrz na cuuube, marcinbbb i paru innych gości. Ty się zastanawiasz, a im za chwilę instalacja się zwróci do zera i zacznie zarabiać. A Ty nadal będziesz analizował. A oni, nawet jeśli już faktycznie dojdzie do najgorszego, wtedy po prostu kupią se akumulator i przejdą na offgrid/hybrydę i dalej będą do przodu.

Jedno wiem - nawet jeśli będę sprzedawał dom za rok, trzy czy dziesięć, to i tak z instalacją na dachu sprzedam go drożej, niż wynikałoby z prostego dodania wartości instalacji do ceny domu. A tym, co się to nie opłaca i tak dalej nie będzie się opłacało. I dalej będą płacili haracz do ZE, szukali fajnych promocji na lokaty i prąd. Co kto woli. Lokat i tak będę szukał, to insza inszość, ale to już zboczenie zawodowe  :wink:

----------


## vvvv

> Sprawdziłeś już, jak wpływa zmiana opust 80:20 na 1:1?


No i jak wpłynie?

----------


## fotohobby

> Jedno wiem - nawet jeśli będę sprzedawał dom za rok, trzy czy dziesięć, to i tak z instalacją na dachu sprzedam go drożej, niż wynikałoby z prostego dodania wartości instalacji do ceny domu.


Oczywiście, bo sprzedajesz dom samowystarczalny ( jeśli chodzi o energię elektryczną na uźytkowe).
Na potencjalnych kupców taki przekaz działa

----------


## mitch

> Marzec i wrzesień 2019. Ceny dla klienta, bo  nie znam cen dla instalatorów, ale skoro Ty je znasz i o tym piszesz to pewnie są inne.  Zresztą gratuluje logicznego myślenia.  Wypowiedzi to bełkot. Wiadomo dlaczego. 
> Mi się "zwróci". Spoko. O mnie się nie martw.


Wiadomo dlaczego. Bo nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem, a się wypowiadasz. Czyli gadasz bzdury, a zarzucasz robienie tego innym. Genialna taktyka. A jak już się ogarniesz, to sprawdź w jakim kontekście było porównanie cen w tym i zeszlym roku. Nie marzec i wrzesień tego roku, bo tu nie chodziło o porównanie cen z roku 2019.

Również gratuluję Ci, ale braku logicznego myślenia, braku zdolności rozumienia czytanego tekstu oraz wysuwania idiotycznych wniosków na podstawie własnego "widzimisię" (czyt. zaliczanie mnie do branży instalatorskiej) oraz zakładania, że skoro Ty masz średnią cenę 40 gr za 1 kWh, to inni też mogą mieć (otóż nie, ja nie mogę, choćbym nie wiem jak mocno chciał). Choć gratulować właściwie nie ma czego.

Żeby było jasność - nie jestem instalatorem PV, nie mam z tą branżą nic wspólnego, prócz instalacji PV na dachu. A Ty, zanim napiszesz, że moje wypowiedzi to bełkot, zobacz co sam wypisujesz. Brak sensu, brak związku, brak logiki. Słowem - dramat.

----------


## mitch

> No i jak wpłynie?


Spytaj Kaizena, on ma kalkulator uwzględniający wróżenie z fusów  :big grin:

----------


## vvvv

> Czyli gadasz bzdury, a zarzucasz robienie tego innym. Genialna taktyka. A jak już się ogarniesz, to sprawdź w jakim kontekście było porównanie cen w tym i zeszlym roku. Nie marzec i wrzesień tego roku, bo tu nie chodziło o porównanie cen z roku 2019.


Właśnie o to chodziło O takie porównanie. Dlatego niewiele Kowalskiemu to dało. Jakiś malutki procent skorzystał. Kumasz teraz?

----------


## vvvv

> Spytaj Kaizena, on ma kalkulator uwzględniający wróżenie z fusów


Pytam Ciebie bo pisałeś o tym, więc się wypowiedz. 
Dzięki.

----------


## mitch

> Oczywiście, bo sprzedajesz dom samowystarczalny ( jeśli chodzi o energię elektryczną na uźytkowe).
> Na potencjalnych kupców taki przekaz działa


Mam PC, więc na ogrzewanie/CWU też (po rozbudowie) będzie pokrywane. Zostanie opłata za wodę (ze wzgledu na trawnik, myślę o studni), za grunt oraz opłaty stałe za prąd.

 Fakt, przekaz działa. W dodatku nie ma haczyków pod tytułem "a jak się promka na prąd skończy, to se pan poszuka następnej"  :wink:

----------


## vvvv

> Mam PC, więc na ogrzewanie/CWU też (po rozbudowie) będzie pokrywane. Zostanie opłata za wodę (ze wzgledu na trawnik, myślę o studni), za grunt oraz opłaty stałe za prąd.
> 
>  Fakt, przekaz działa. W dodatku nie ma haczyków pod tytułem "a jak się promka na prąd skończy, to se pan poszuka następnej"


No przynajmniej tyle pomyślałeś, a nie jakiś tam gaz, który jest przeżytkiem.

----------


## gawel

> Witam,
> właśnie otrzymałem 5kPLN z dotacji Mój Prąd.
> W tym momencie za 9,92kVp zapłaciłem 33 000pln -5 000pln=28 000pln brutto 23% przy samodzielnym montażu.
> Resztę mam zamiar odpisać od podatku tj 28 000pln x 0,81=22 680 pln -tyle powinna wynieść mnie instalacja PV (razem z wiatką pod panele).
> Czyli za 1kVp powinienem zapłacić 2,26kPLN.
> Zakładając roczną produkcję ok 10 000kWh (z tego 3 000kWh auto konsumpcję)  ,wychodzi to tak przy mojej obecnej średniej 0,42pln brutto (energia +przesył) :
> 
> 3 000 x 0,42=1260 pln
> 7 000 x 0,8 x 0,42=2352 pln
> ...


Ja trochę inaczej to oszacowałem tak trochę pi x oko dlatego że opust naliczany jest w kWh nie zł. Moje założenia są takie mam zużycie roczne 7 MWh w proporcji 30/70 według stref , PV maja wyprodukować mi 4MWh rocznie i zakładam ze pokryją mi 100% zużycia w I strefie (która mnie najdrożej kosztuje) place za nią ok 1400 zł i reszkę w II strefie, Mam rachunek na poziomie 4k zł/roczne i liczą na obniżkę o 50 %, Moje PV powinny się zwrócić do 5 lat zobaczymy. Wcześniej liczyłem to wychodziło 3,5 roku ale to było za optymistyczne, bo obecnie trochę więcej zużywam prądu w I strefie niż przed montażem PV.

----------


## gawel

> No przynajmniej tyle pomyślałeś, a nie jakiś tam gaz, który jest przeżytkiem.


No ale zawsze mażesz gaz wykorzystać do spektakularnego samobójstwa lub zabójstwa włączajac piekarnik gazowy, a tak co w elektrycznym najwyżej upieczesz ciasto. Chociaż z 2 strony czasem ciastem też można zabić  :smile: )) :big lol:

----------


## mitch

> Właśnie o to chodziło O takie porównanie. Dlatego  niewiele Kowalskiemu to dało. Jakiś malutki procent skorzystał. Kumasz  teraz?


Mylisz się. Sprawdz ile ludzi w tym roku przyłączyło instalacji. Oni  wszyscy skorzystali (dobra, tak naprawdę nie wszyscy - obostrzenia ulgi  oraz "Mój Prąd"). To jest mało? Licznik na "Mój Prąd" podaje ile już  zostało wypłaconych dotacji, a jeszcze został kawałek grudnia. Tych co  skorzystają z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej też będzie całkiem sporo.  Malutki procent czego w porównaniu do czego? O czym Ty w ogóle piszesz?




> Pytam Ciebie bo pisałeś o tym, więc się wypowiedz. 
> Dzięki.


Pisałem w kontekście kalkulatora opłacalności. Matematyka jest prosta. Masz proponowaną stawkę 5,54, masz cenę za kWp. Oczekiwałbym odrobinę inwencji.




> No przynajmniej tyle pomyślałeś, a nie jakiś tam gaz, który jest przeżytkiem.


Czy przeżytkiem, to nie jestem przekonany. Patrz Niemcy, stabilność systemu elektroenergetycznego, brak przekonania co do atomu. Może kiedyś, teraz jeszcze nie.

----------


## vvvv

> Mylisz się. Sprawdz ile ludzi w tym roku przyłączyło instalacji. Oni  wszyscy skorzystali (dobra, tak naprawdę nie wszyscy - obostrzenia ulgi  oraz "Mój Prąd"). To jest mało? Licznik na "Mój Prąd" podaje ile już  zostało wypłaconych dotacji, a jeszcze został kawałek grudnia. Tych co  skorzystają z ulgi termomodernizacyjnej też będzie całkiem sporo.  Malutki procent czego w porównaniu do czego? O czym Ty w ogóle piszesz?


No pewnie. Tylko ilu z nich zaliczyło ceny po staremu. Chłopie ceny poszybowały praktycznie z dnia na dzień. Wiem, wiem zła logika.  :wink: 



> Pisałem w kontekście kalkulatora opłacalności. Matematyka jest prosta. Masz proponowaną stawkę 5,54, masz cenę za kWp. Oczekiwałbym odrobinę inwencji.


Jakiego kalkulatora? 

5,5k/kWp?  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 



> Czy przeżytkiem, to nie jestem przekonany. Patrz Niemcy, stabilność systemu elektroenergetycznego, brak przekonania co do atomu. Może kiedyś, teraz jeszcze nie.


No jak. EBI co zrobił? No tak już było. Niemcy wzorem.  :big grin:

----------


## vvvv

> Ty masz średnią cenę 40 gr za 1 kWh


Jeszcze takie pytanko, bo uciekło a miałem zapytać? Grzejesz PC. Jaką masz taryfę i jaki ZE?

----------


## fotohobby

Chlopie, EBI już dawno nie finansuje węgla, a Niemcy nowe bloki i odkrywki stawiają.
Myślisz, że tylko od EBI można pożyczać? 

Teraz jeszcze Unia będzie wspomagać państwa odchodzące  od węgla.
Myślisz, że te pieniądze pójdà na atom ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Mam PC, więc na ogrzewanie/CWU też (po rozbudowie) będzie pokrywane. Zostanie opłata za wodę (ze wzgledu na trawnik, myślę o studni), za grunt oraz opłaty stałe za prąd.
> 
>  Fakt, przekaz działa. W dodatku nie ma haczyków pod tytułem "a jak się promka na prąd skończy, to se pan poszuka następnej"


Na jednych przekaz zadziała tak, na innych inaczej.
- Ale panie, tu cieknie. Krycie do wymiany, krokwi trochę też, a ta PV podnosi koszty robocizny znacząco. Do tego to przeżytek i strasznie szpeci dach. Teraz nakleja się takie folie - wygląda jak trochę przyciemniająca. Dodatkowo uszczelnia, ma sprawność 36%, nie obciąża dachu i przy dzisiejszych dopłatach kosztuje 300zł/kWp.

- PC serwisowane? Nie? A, to pewnie zaraz się rozleci. Ile to już ma? 15 lat? A, to i tak dobrze, że jeszcze działa. Trzeba doliczyć do kosztów koszt wymiany jak nie od razu, to za rok czy dwa.

----------


## mitch

> No pewnie. Tylko ilu z nich zaliczyło ceny po staremu. Chłopie ceny poszybowały praktycznie z dnia na dzień. Wiem, wiem zła logika.


No to ok. Masz swoje dane, ja mam swoje doświadczenia. Cieszę się, że w Mazowieckim aż tak źle nie było  :wink: 




> Jakiego kalkulatora?


Kaizen ma kalkulator opłacalności. Ja tylko spytałem, czy wziął to pod uwagę. Ja mam swoje spostrzeżenia, ciekawy byłem, czy jego będą podobne. Ale temat upadł



> 5,5k/kWp?


Nah. Opłata 5,54 zł za kWp.



> No jak. EBI co zrobił? No tak już było. Niemcy wzorem.


Ta. A węgiel jest passe. I co z tego wynika dla nas w naszym pięknym kraju? Nic? No właśnie.




> Jeszcze takie pytanko, bo uciekło a miałem zapytać? Grzejesz PC. Jaką masz taryfę i jaki ZE?


O mamo. Po raz n-ty: niestety Energa, G12w.
Ps. przepraszam wszystkich za niełączenie postów.

----------


## budowlany_laik

I jaką uzyskałeś średnią cenę za kWh w tej 'niestety Enerdze' grzejąc 99% w taniej taryfie?

----------


## Kaizen

> Chlopie, EBI już dawno nie finansuje węgla, a Niemcy nowe bloki i odkrywki stawiają.


Gdzie te nowe stawiają? AFAIK tylko jedną elektro*ciepłownię* oddali do użytku, którą budowali od lat (z dużymi poślizgami). Datteln 4. To tylko nasza tuba lobby węglowego chce to wykorzystać. A już samo to, że ta elektrociepłownia *zaopatrzy w ciepło 100 000 domów* zastępując kotły na paliwa kopalne w tych domach jest sporym rozgrzeszeniem. Ale nasze media to przemilczają.

_Using combined heat and power technology, the Datteln 4 power plant will also produce approximately 1,000GWh of district heating, sufficient to supply for approximately 100,000 houses. It will provide district heating to Castrop-Rauxel and Dortmund-Bodelschwingh areas._
Źródło





> Myślisz, że te pieniądze pójdà na atom ?


Jak na razie to świat energetyki z zapartym tchem przygląda się, co Chińczycy działają z Tokamak HL-2M. Może być przełom. Pewnie, że nowe elektrownie nie powstaną w ciągu roku czy dwóch, ale w ciągu kilkunastu lat może się okazać, że całe OZE jest niewarte zachodu bo taniej będzie prąd produkować z zimnej fuzji. W dzień i w nocy, w wietrze i ciszy.

----------


## fotohobby

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1Q...4iPnX6JbBfkHm3
Takie zużycie i to dzień w dzień (w weekendy około 11kWh)

W ten dzień, ķtóry podlinkowałem nie było cyklu zmywarki - jeśłi pracuje, to w godz .11-13 dochodzi 0.7kWh
Po symulacji - w g12 miałbym około 45gr/kWh

----------


## vvvv

> No to ok. Masz swoje dane, ja mam swoje doświadczenia. Cieszę się, że w Mazowieckim aż tak źle nie było


 :big lol: 



> Kaizen ma kalkulator opłacalności. Ja tylko spytałem, czy wziął to pod uwagę. Ja mam swoje spostrzeżenia, ciekawy byłem, czy jego będą podobne. Ale temat upadł
> 
> Nah. Opłata 5,54 zł za kWp.


No to podziel się skoro masz spostrzeżenia?
 Te 5,54 zł to za ile. Dzień rok miesiąc?



> Ta. A węgiel jest passe. I co z tego wynika dla nas w naszym pięknym kraju? Nic? No właśnie.


No to przecież efekty widać.



> O mamo. Po raz n-ty: niestety Energa, G12w.
> Ps. przepraszam wszystkich za niełączenie postów.


No pytam co by nie było. Podaj i policz zużycie w poszczególnych stref. Napisz ile płacisz za kWh.

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen ma kalkulator opłacalności. Ja tylko spytałem, czy wziął to pod uwagę. Ja mam swoje spostrzeżenia, ciekawy byłem, czy jego będą podobne. Ale temat upadł


Opłacalności kWp? Nic mi o tym nie wiadomo. Skąd taki wniosek?

----------


## mitch

> Na jednych przekaz zadziała tak, na innych inaczej.
> - Ale panie, tu cieknie. Krycie do wymiany, krokwi trochę też, a ta PV podnosi koszty robocizny znacząco. Do tego to przeżytek i strasznie szpeci dach. Teraz nakleja się takie folie - wygląda jak trochę przyciemniająca. Dodatkowo uszczelnia, ma sprawność 36%, nie obciąża dachu i przy dzisiejszych dopłatach kosztuje 300zł/kWp.


Cieknie? Wybacz, mam straszną awersję do wciskania kitu przy sprzedaży. Raz jeden sprzedawałem samochód, który był złomem i mimo że tak go opisałem i wykonałem dokładną dokumentację fotograficzną, do tej pory mam niesmak. Nie sprzedawałbym domu z dziurawym dachem.
Przeżytek? Nie wiem czemu, ale mam glupie wrażenie, że jeszcze za 10 lat w Polsce tak się nie będzie do tego podchodzić. Szpieci - nie szpeci, o gustach się ponoć nie dyskutuje. Dla mnie czerwony dach szpeci. Każdy ma swoje upodobania, nikomu na siłę nic nie będę wciskać. Gdzie te folie? Od paru lat o tym czytam i nadal w sprzedaży brak. Jakieś info, czy tylko tak na potrzeby akademickiej dyskusji? Zaraz, moment. Teraz doczytałem, jakie 36%? Ok, czyli beletrystyka, rozumiem.




> - PC serwisowane? Nie? A, to pewnie zaraz się rozleci. Ile to już ma? 15 lat? A, to i tak dobrze, że jeszcze działa. Trzeba doliczyć do kosztów koszt wymiany jak nie od razu, to za rok czy dwa.


Moment. Mówisz, że kolega serwisant w październiku siedział ponad 1 h przy pompie dla jaj? Hm.. Muszę z nim poważnie porozmawiać, nie taka była umowa.
Wiesz, po takim okresie, to właściwie wypadałoby nowy dom stawiać. A serio, to albo chcesz kupować dom, albo chcesz "kupować".

 Uwierz mi - sprzedawaliśmy wiele rzeczy tańszych czy droższych, w tym mieszkania. Gwarantuję Ci, że i za standardowy dom i za mój dom byśmy dostali dobrą cenę, ale na pewno mój dom z PC i PV byłoby mi prościej i szybciej sprzedać niż dom bez PV, z gazem, węglem, a nie daj boże z kablami (chyba, że prawie pasywny). Teraz dzięki Tobie jestem mądrzejszy o to, że są sztuczki polegające na manipulacji ceną prądu. Czyli gość kupuje dom z rachunkami powiedzmy 1500/rok, a po roku okazuje się, że jednak jest "trochę" więcej do zapłaty  :wink:  Wiesz, jest grupa docelowa, klient z dziada pradziada palący węglem przeważnie nie jest grupie kupującej dom z PC i PV. Zazwyczaj też oczekuje innego dachu, innej bryły budynku, innej metrażowo działki z innymi nasadzeniami etc. 

Dużo by gadać, ale w skrócie: dom z PC i PV opłaca się i przy sprzedaży i w użytkowaniu.

Czyli wracając do tematu wątku: PV się opłaca  :wink:

----------


## mitch

> No to podziel się skoro masz spostrzeżenia?
>  Te 5,54 zł to za ile. Dzień rok miesiąc?


Miesiąc. Czekam, aż ktoś też coś wymyśli. Póki co, nie opłaca się  :smile: 




> No pytam co by nie było. Podaj i policz zużycie w poszczególnych stref. Napisz ile płacisz za kWh.


Łopanocku. Ciężko będzie, bo excel w domu, a ja 100 km od domu.




> I jaką uzyskałeś średnią cenę za kWh w tej 'niestety Enerdze' grzejąc 99% w taniej taryfie?


Z głowy nie pamiętam. Będę miał excela, to napiszę.




> Opłacalności kWp? Nic mi o tym nie wiadomo. Skąd taki wniosek?


Opłacalności PV. Pytania były o to, na ile ten kalkulator ma styczność z rzeczywistością Kowalskiego. Wniosek stąd, że ustaliłem, że niewiele. Wiesz czemu, bo nie ja jeden Ci to pisałem. Temat zamknięty.

----------


## vvvv

> Miesiąc. Czekam, aż ktoś też coś wymyśli. Póki co, nie opłaca się


Co ma wymyśleć?
Dlaczego się nie opłaca?




> Łopanocku. Ciężko będzie, bo excel w domu, a ja 100 km od domu.
> 
> 
> Z głowy nie pamiętam. Będę miał excela, to napiszę.



Nie pamiętasz jakie założenie przyjmowałeś gdy liczyłeś opłacalność? Tak na pałę zainstalowałeś? Serio?

----------


## Kaizen

> Cieknie? Wybacz, mam straszną awersję do wciskania kitu przy sprzedaży.


Myślisz, że blachodachówka jest wieczna? Przy PV nawet nie możesz wypełnić warunków gwarancji (każda, którą widziałem wymaga regularnych przeglądów i robienia zaprawek - niektóre nawet mycia dachu potwierdzonego fakturą).
Dobre pytanie, czy ktoś będzie wolał dziurawy dom, co bierze 4500kWh prądu do PC z PV, czy taki, co bierze 4500kWh prądu do kabli i grzałek bojlera, jak będzie tańszy o koszt PV i PC? Wtedy sobie będzie mógł zainstalować za różnicę w cenie na dachu tyle PV, że prąd będzie za darmo oddawał ZE (jak uzna, że mu się to opłaci). Nie sztuka przeinwestować - sztuka dobrać optymalne rozwiązania.




> Moment. Mówisz, że kolega serwisant w październiku siedział ponad 1 h przy pompie dla jaj?


I po znajomości dałeś mu godziwie zarobić, czy po znajomości zrobił za piwo?




> Wiesz, po takim okresie, to właściwie wypadałoby nowy dom stawiać. A serio, to albo chcesz kupować dom, albo chcesz "kupować".


Zajrzyj do dzienników sprzed kilkunastu lat. Taki standard dzisiaj to nędza. Żeby dostosować do dzisiejszych standardów to wymaga większego remontu. Myślisz że "nowoczesne" dzisiaj domy za kilkanaście lat będziesz postrzegał inaczej?




> Gwarantuję Ci, że i za standardowy dom i za mój dom byśmy dostali dobrą cenę, ale na pewno mój dom z PC i PV byłoby mi prościej i szybciej sprzedać niż dom bez PV, z gazem, węglem, a nie daj boże z kablami (chyba, że prawie pasywny).


PV łatwo doinstalować w każdej chwili. Więc jakiś zabytek na dachu to żaden argument dla kupującego. Jak już to wada, jak trzeba dach naprawić. Tym bardziej, jak nastąpiła utrata pięknej, marketingowej gwarancji na fafdziesiąt lat.




> Teraz dzięki Tobie jestem mądrzejszy o to, że są sztuczki polegające na manipulacji ceną prądu.


Jaka manipulacja? Przecież wyliczenia robiłem dla standardowych cen. Ba, w stopce i w DB masz wyliczenia zanim jeszcze wiedziałem, co wybiorę (zarówno jako źródło ciepła jak i taryfę). Wnioski te same jak bym nie liczył.



> Dużo by gadać, ale w skrócie: dom z PC i PV opłaca się i przy sprzedaży i w użytkowaniu.
> 
> Czyli wracając do tematu wątku: PV się opłaca


Na PC byłem napalony jak szczerbaty na suchary. I jak to ma się opłacać - prąd za darmo, a serwisant 350zł (plus materiały) co roku. To przecież w używaniu wychodzi co najmniej o 350 zł drożej, niż PV + kocioł elektryczny albo PV + kable.




> Opłacalności PV.


Takiego kalkulatorka też nie robiłem. Skąd takie podejrzenie? Chodzi o ten arkusz, który polecałem, a którego nawet nie otworzyłeś?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Na PC byłem napalony jak szczerbaty na suchary. I jak to ma się opłacać - prąd za darmo, a serwisant 350zł (plus materiały) co roku. To przecież w używaniu wychodzi co najmniej o 350 zł drożej, niż PV + kocioł elektryczny albo PV + kable.


A co ile prądu weźmie i ile z tego prądu będzie ciepła?
Jak na moje oko kocioł elektryczny działa 1:1, a pompa ciepła PRZYNAJMNIEJ COP>2 przy niskich temperaturach, przy wyższych pewnie COP>4

----------


## Pytajnick

Dziś w necie piszą o Yellowstone, że jak pierdyknie (a coraz bardziej aktywny) to jego pyły spowodują zimę na 10 lat bo zasłonią słońce. Jaka będzie sprawność PV ?  :wink:

----------


## marcinbbb

A możesz przypomnieć kiedy ostatnio pierdyknął? 
Tak 640000 lat temu...

----------


## Kaizen

> A co ile prądu weźmie i ile z tego prądu będzie ciepła?
> Jak na moje oko kocioł elektryczny działa 1:1, a pompa ciepła PRZYNAJMNIEJ COP>2 przy niskich temperaturach, przy wyższych pewnie COP>4


Różnica w cenie pomiędzy kablami a wodną podłogówką z pompą ciepła to ile? Ze 30K? Podobno za to można mieć z 8kWp (IMO mniej, ale tu mnie przekonują, że nawet więcej). Więc wydając tę różnicę na PV pokryjemy zapotrzebowanie nie tylko na prąd do kabli, ale też część bytowego. 

*Co za różnica, czy darmowy prąd zamienię na ciepło z COP=1 czy COP=10? Tak czy inaczej koszt =0.* A koszt serwisowania PC to 350zł+ co rok. Więc PC wychodzi drożej w eksploatacji. I ma drastycznie niższą żywotność i większą awaryjność niż kable.

Klik

----------


## marcinbbb

Kaizen ok kable 80W/m2 dom 100m2 8kW w piku, jak na moje 10kW instalacja nie narobi tyle prądu aby starczyło na zimę a gdzie na CWU starczy. A serwisanta brać wcale nie musisz mam klimę od 3 lat nie była serwisowana w drugin domu od 8 lat nie była serwisowana i działa.

----------


## gawel

> Różnica w cenie pomiędzy kablami a wodną podłogówką z pompą ciepła to ile? Ze 30K? Podobno za to można mieć z 8kWp. Więc wydając tę różnicę na PV pokryjemy zapotrzebowanie nie tylko na prąd do kabli, ale też całe albo prawie całe zapotrzebowanie bytowe. 
> 
> *Co za różnica, czy darmowy prąd zamienię na ciepło z COP=1 czy COP=10? Tak czy inaczej koszt =0.* A koszt serwisowania PC to 350zł+ co rok. Więc PC wychodzi drożej w eksploatacji. I ma drastycznie niższą żywotność i większą awaryjność niż kable.


Masz rację, ja poszedłem trochę mniejszej linii oporu jako do niedawna nieprzekonany do paneli i z powodu zarówno opłacalności, jak i rozmiarów dachu od południa założyłem tylko 4kWp co ma dac mi ogrzewanie i cuw za darmo, natomiast zużycie bytowe po prostu opłacę. Płacę za prad obecnie ok 4k/rok jak zejdę do 2 będzie super jak mniej jeszcze lepiej. Zainwestowałem 10,5 k zł to i tak zwrot wyjdzie minimum 20%

----------


## gawel

> Kaizen ok kable 80W/m2 dom 100m2 8kW w piku, jak na moje 10kW instalacja nie narobi tyle prądu aby starczyło na zimę a gdzie na CWU starczy. A serwisanta brać wcale nie musisz mam klimę od 3 lat nie była serwisowana w drugin domu od 8 lat nie była serwisowana i działa.


W samochodzie serwisowanym w ASO też nie wymieniają oleju i co jeździsz aż się silnik zatrzyma. Można? Można kto bogatemu za broni. Dzięki bogu stać mnie na nowe auto a na aso już nie  :big grin: 

BTW Panele mają zoptymalizować koszty a nie sprowadzić do 0 w takim zakresie to się obecnie nie opłaca jeszcze.

----------


## marcinbbb

Tylko czy w pompie ciepła wymieniamy olej co 10000 obrotów wentylatora? I wymieniamy wszystkie filtry?

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen ok kable 80W/m2 dom 100m2 8kW w piku, jak na moje 10kW instalacja nie narobi tyle prądu aby starczyło na zimę a gdzie na CWU starczy. A serwisanta brać wcale nie musisz mam klimę od 3 lat nie była serwisowana w drugin domu od 8 lat nie była serwisowana i działa.


Czemu patrzysz na moc, a nie na zapotrzebowanie? EUco+w w okolicach 30kWh/m2/r przy rekuperacji to żaden wyczyn. A to przy 100m2 daje 3 000kWh. Niech będzie z zapasem - 3500kWh. Do tego 100l dziennie CWu o temperaturze 55* - 2000kWh. Razem 5,5MWh. To przy 20% autokonsumpcji z 8kWp zostaje 1220kWh na potrzeby bytowe.

Edyta:



> A serwisanta brać wcale nie musisz mam klimę od 3 lat nie była serwisowana w drugin domu od 8 lat nie była serwisowana i działa.


I działa tyle czasu, co PC w domu? 
W klimach robiłem tylko pierwszy przegląd - bo jak coś nie tak z instalacją czy sprzętem, to lepiej żeby to sprawdzili po roku. Tyle, że wymiana klimy to ze 2-2,5K zł. I tyle jestem w stanie zaryzykować finansowo przy stosunkowo małym ryzyku i małych konsekwencjach awarii. Nie marznę jak klima padnie i dalej mam CWU, bo nie jest podstawowym źródłem ogrzewania. Przy PC za kilkanaście tysięcy obciążonego dużo bardziej niż klima tak bym nie ryzykował (zwłaszcza w okresie gwarancji). A przy kablach masz gwarancję na 20-25 lat bez żadnych przeglądów czy konserwacji. Jak nie uszkodzisz mechanicznie przy układaniu, nie zrobisz błędu w czasie instalacji to żywotność mają nie mniejszą, niż budynek. A do tego koszty naprawy w razie problemu bardzo małe - większy problem to znalezienie płytki za kilkanaście lat.

----------


## gawel

> Tylko czy w pompie ciepła wymieniamy olej co 10000 obrotów wentylatora? I wymieniamy wszystkie filtry?


Nie wiem czy pompa ma filtry, ale co 10 k km to wymieniało się olej w małym fiacie albo jakimś innym niemieckim rzęchu. Od co najmniej 20 lat jeżdżę autami gdzie olej wymienia się co 30k km. Przestrzegam tego i nigdy nic się nie zepsuło.

----------


## Bertha

W małym fiacie licząc z dolewkami, to wymiana oleju była bez sensu. Dolewkami dawno olej wymieniłeś.  Miałem kilka, w niektórych również termometr oleju.  Na tamte lata to był osiołek do wożenia wszystkiego i wszędzie.     
Miałem też udaną  furkę znanej marki, wymiana oleju co 30 k km czyli jak dla mnie raz w roku, zero dolewek bo poziom nigdy nie opadał.  Nawet gdy przeleciałem pół Europy w wakacje.   Sprzedałem z przebiegiem ponad 300 tysięcy km, nabywca hula do dziś zadowolony. Wiedział co kupuje. 
Na marginesie - sprzedałem z oryginalnym sprzęgłem.  W  autoryzowanym serwisie wymieniałem jakieś  klocki i szczęki, raz wahacz i łożysko plus jakieś przypadkowe drobiazgi.  Wiele zależy od eksploatacji.

----------


## gawel

> W małym fiacie licząc z dolewkami, to wymiana oleju była bez sensu. Dolewkami dawno olej wymieniłeś.  Miałem kilka, w niektórych również termometr oleju.  Na tamte lata to był osiołek do wożenia wszystkiego i wszędzie.     
> Miałem też udaną  furkę znanej marki, wymiana oleju co 30 k km czyli jak dla mnie raz w roku, zero dolewek bo poziom nigdy nie opadał.  Nawet gdy przeleciałem pół Europy w wakacje.   Sprzedałem z przebiegiem ponad 300 tysięcy km, nabywca hula do dziś zadowolony. Wiedział co kupuje. 
> Na marginesie - sprzedałem z oryginalnym sprzęgłem.  W  autoryzowanym serwisie wymieniałem jakieś  klocki i szczęki, raz wahacz i łożysko plus jakieś przypadkowe drobiazgi.  Wiele zależy od eksploatacji.


To mamy podobny styl eksploatacji aut  :big grin: , ja poprzednia renówką zrobiłem 250 tys km na oryginalnym zawieszeniu , a ostatnią 200 tys km w 6 lat i NIGDY nie wymieniałem niczego nawet tarcz hamulcowych a klocki tylko z przodu po 120 tys km. Jak dbasz tak masz

----------


## Kaizen

> *zobacz ile pożarow wybucha w domach* bez PV i oceń (tylko rzetelnie , bez optymalizacji)  swoje ryzyko


Tak mi się wydawało, że coś tu nie pasuje. I faktycznie - nie wiem, czy celowa manipulacja, czy brak umiejętności czytania i interpretowania liczb. *JAK MOŻESZ DOMAGAĆ SIĘ RZETELNOŚCI SAMEMU NIE BĘDĄC RZETELNYM?* Ciekawe, że rok temu wrzucałem bardziej aktualne i pełniejsze statystyki.



> 


I, jak widać, pożary w domach jednorodzinnych to nie 170K. Łącznie pożarów budynków mieszkalnych (jedno i wielorodzinnych) to "tylko" 30K. Niestety, nie znalazłem statystyk z wydzielonymi domami jednorodzinnymi. Ale to *nie 3%* rocznie bo 30 000 / 6 000 000 = *0,5%* Jaki sens ma wrzucanie danych, gdzie przytłaczająca większość to pożary pól, łąk, lasów i innych obiektów, a nie domów jednorodzinnych w dyskusji o gaszeniu domów jednorodzinnych?

----------


## mitch

> Co ma wymyśleć?
> Dlaczego się nie opłaca?


Wnioski ma wymyśleć.
Nie opłaca się, bo nikt nie przedstawił swoich przemyśleń.




> Nie pamiętasz jakie założenie przyjmowałeś gdy liczyłeś opłacalność? Tak na pałę zainstalowałeś? Serio?


Nie pamiętam liczb. Na pałę mało co robię. Ty wszystkie nieistotne sprawy pamiętasz? Podziwiam. Mi momentami brakuje format c: głowie.




> Myślisz, że blachodachówka jest wieczna? Przy PV nawet nie możesz wypełnić warunków gwarancji (każda, którą widziałem wymaga regularnych przeglądów i robienia zaprawek - niektóre nawet mycia dachu potwierdzonego fakturą).
> Dobre pytanie, czy ktoś będzie wolał dziurawy dom, co bierze 4500kWh prądu do PC z PV, czy taki, co bierze 4500kWh prądu do kabli i grzałek bojlera, jak będzie tańszy o koszt PV i PC? Wtedy sobie będzie mógł zainstalować za różnicę w cenie na dachu tyle PV, że prąd będzie za darmo oddawał ZE (jak uzna, że mu się to opłaci). Nie sztuka przeinwestować - sztuka dobrać optymalne rozwiązania.


Rozumiem. Z góry zakładasz, że w momencie sprzedaży będę miał dach do wymiany. Też można, choć wcześniej wyjaśniłem mój stosunek do sprzedawania badziewia, ale widać świadomie to zignorowałeś. Co do dziurawego domu, gdybym w momencie budowy dysponował większą wiedzą, czasem i kasą, to mogłoby to wyglądać inaczej. A wygląda tak jak wygląda i obecne zużycie prądu potwierdza słuszność podjętych decyzji - wyszedłbym jak Zabłocki na mydle stawiając na kable zamiast PC. Być może też jest fajnie mając czas na dopilnowanie budowy lub pieniądze na to, by bezstresowo budować w formule "płacę i wymagam". Ja żyję nieco inaczej, mam inne priorytety niż większość otaczających mnie ludzi. Dla mnie najważniejsze jest to, że jeszcze nigdy nie straciłem na swoich dziwnych pomysłach i naprawdę nie sądzę, żebym miał większy problem ze sprzedażą swojego domu za godziwe pieniądze w krótkim terminie. Ostatnie mieszkanie i samochód sprzedałem w najwyższej cenie na rynku. Raczej nie skorzystam z Twoich rad dotyczących inwestowania i kupowania/sprzedawania domu.




> I po znajomości dałeś mu godziwie zarobić, czy po znajomości zrobił za piwo?


Myślę, że dwie przysługi, które mu wcześniej wyświadczyłem, przy założeniu jego roboty wartej powiedzmy 500 zł, nadal są warte lekko licząc ponad 20 razy więcej. Więc tak, myślę że dla niego całkiem opłacalny biznes. Proszę Cię, to, że umiem się targować, nie znaczy od razu, że wykorzystuję swoich kolegów. 




> Zajrzyj do dzienników sprzed kilkunastu lat. Taki standard dzisiaj to nędza. Żeby dostosować do dzisiejszych standardów to wymaga większego remontu. Myślisz że "nowoczesne" dzisiaj domy za kilkanaście lat będziesz postrzegał inaczej?


Nędza powiadasz. Chyba nie widziałeś zbyt wiele domów. Dobra, cofam. Nie wykluczam, że może to kwestia tego, w jakich okolicach się obracamy, może taki np. Wilanów ma lepiej budowane domy. 




> PV łatwo doinstalować w każdej chwili. Więc jakiś zabytek na dachu to żaden argument dla kupującego. Jak już to wada, jak trzeba dach naprawić. Tym bardziej, jak nastąpiła utrata pięknej, marketingowej gwarancji na fafdziesiąt lat.


Łatwo, łatwo. Tylko powiedz to ludziom, co spłacają kredyt, że jeszcze mają kolejne tysiące wyłożyć na PV. Zdecyduj się, to masz gwarancję, czy jej nie masz. Sam zresztą widzisz, że nie jesteś w grupie docelowej domu z PV. Nie bój się, jak będę wystawiał dom, będzie wszystko opisane, obfotografowane z każdej strony, włącznie z widokiem z lotu ptaka i nie będziesz musiał marnować czasu na ofertę, która nie jest dla Ciebie. Znowu zapominasz się i wchodzisz w buty Kowalskiego. A ja znowu Ci przypominam - jesteś baaaaardzo daleko od tego, żeby wypowiadać się w imieniu kupującego Kowalskiego.




> Jaka manipulacja? Przecież wyliczenia robiłem dla standardowych cen. Ba, w stopce i w DB masz wyliczenia zanim jeszcze wiedziałem, co wybiorę (zarówno jako źródło ciepła jak i taryfę). Wnioski te same jak bym nie liczył.


Nie zamierzam znowu pisać o Twoich rachunkach. Żaden z nas zdania nie zmieni.





> Na PC byłem napalony jak szczerbaty na suchary. I jak to ma się opłacać - prąd za darmo, a serwisant 350zł (plus materiały) co roku. To przecież w używaniu wychodzi co najmniej o 350 zł drożej, niż PV + kocioł elektryczny albo PV + kable.


Acha. Niezależnie, czy dom potrzebuje 1500 kWh na sezon czy 10 000 kWh? Ciekawe.




> Takiego kalkulatorka też nie robiłem. Skąd takie podejrzenie? Chodzi o ten arkusz, który polecałem, a którego nawet nie otworzyłeś?


Nie otwierałem, to fakt. Opieram się na tym co pisałeś - czyli na tym, że wziąłeś pod uwagę negatywne zmiany w prawie, awarie, remonty, zdarzenia losowe, etc. Czyli zastosowałeś pewien współczynnik korygujący. Ja tylko chciałem uściślić, czy w wyliczeniach starałeś się zachować choć pozory obiektywności. Wyszło, że nie, na ch....olerę drążyć temat dalej? Darujmy to sobie już.

Wiemy już, że Tobie się nie opłaca. Mniej-więcej wiem czemu. Nie wiem za to do tej pory - tak samo jak parę innych osób, czemu uważasz, że Twoja sytuacja jest punktem wyjścia dla Kowalskiego. I raczej się nie dowiem. Tyle naszego, że sobie pospamujemy trochę na forum  :wiggle:

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Nie pamiętam liczb. Na pałę mało co robię. Ty wszystkie nieistotne sprawy pamiętasz? Podziwiam. Mi momentami brakuje format c: głowie


No to ja bym Cię prosił o swoje wyliczenia opłacalności instalacji PV, które zapewne zrobiłeś przed montażem. Pamiętaj, proszę, jak wrócisz do domu  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie otwierałem, to fakt. Opieram się na tym co pisałeś - czyli na tym, że wziąłeś pod uwagę negatywne zmiany w prawie, awarie, remonty, zdarzenia losowe, etc. Czyli zastosowałeś pewien współczynnik korygujący. Ja tylko chciałem uściślić, czy w wyliczeniach starałeś się zachować choć pozory obiektywności.


Nie, nie wyceniałem awarii, zmian w prawie, remontów, ubezpieczenia itp. - wielokrotnie to podkreślałem. Nie, nie zachowałem pozorów obiektywności, co też wielokrotnie powtarzałem - dawałem fory PV.
*Arkusz jest do doboru sprzedawcy prądu i  taryfy - jak porównujesz opłacalność PV to należy, choć dla pozorów obiektywności, porównać z kosztem prądu, jaki byś poniósł dobierając racjonalnie taryfę, a nie do G11 drogiego wprzedawcy, co uskuteczniają wszyscy udowadniający opłacalność PV.*

----------


## fotohobby

18 grudnia poznamy ceny prądu dla odbiorców indywidualnych na przyszły rok
Zobaczymy, jak wpłyną na opłacalność...

----------


## cuuube

> Tak mi się wydawało, że coś tu nie pasuje. I faktycznie - nie wiem, czy celowa manipulacja...


trochę ci zeszło   :roll eyes:  
Czy celową manipulacją nie jest straszenie pożarami instalacji fotowoltaicznych słysząc o jednym ? 
Ja słyszałem o 4 czy 5ciu w Polsce .

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

Panowie po co te kłótnie. Każdy ma inny tryb życia, inne potrzeby. Ja osobiście ma taryfę G11, wiem że mogę zmienić na inna weekendową i pewnie było by taniej. Ale po co ? Żeby stać się niewolnikiem zegarka? Za dużo mam innych spraw na głowie żeby myśleć co kiedy mam włączyć i wyłączyć (wiem są różne sonoffy itp ale np pralkę trzeba opróżnić po praniu). 
Koszt mojej instalacji to 2700 zł/kWp - wg moich kalkulacji nie obejmujących ewentualnych wzrostów cen energii zwrot kosztów nastąpi po ok 5 latach. W moim odczuciu i pewnie większości zwykłych ludzików którzy bardziej cenią komfort korzystania z energii elektrycznej w dowolnych porach dnia i nocy od kombinacji zegarowych montaż instalacji jest opłacalny.
Oczywiście cały czas piszę o moim przypadku i moich kosztach za kWp. Bo jak czytam, że niektórzy montują za 4-5 tys to już raczej zaczyna to stawać się średnio opłacalne.

----------


## budowlany_laik

A ja mam G12r (12 h/dobę taniej taryfy) i nie jestem jej niewolnikiem. Programuję tylko pralkę i zmywarkę w taniej - skoro mają taką możliwość. Poza tym normalnie. Nikt w domu nie patrzy na godziny taniej, zresztą tylko ja wiem w jakich godzinach ona jest.

Średnia cena kWh u mnie to 0,40 zł.

----------


## mitch

> No to ja bym Cię prosił o swoje wyliczenia  opłacalności instalacji PV, które zapewne zrobiłeś przed montażem.  Pamiętaj, proszę, jak wrócisz do domu


Mogę tak jak wcześniej pisałem, odszukać excela z wyliczeniem średniej  ceny kWh. Wyliczenia opłacalności PV nie udostępnię, mogę co najwyżej  podać Ci w jakim okresie zwróci mi się instalacja. Jestem kolejną osobą,  którą pytasz o takie wyliczenia. W jakim celu, mogę spytać? Przecież  masę osób takie wyliczenia już przedstawiało, żeby daleko nie szukać,  raptem bobrow wczoraj pisał w tym wątku. 




> Nie, nie wyceniałem awarii, zmian w prawie,  remontów, ubezpieczenia itp. - wielokrotnie to podkreślałem. Nie, nie  zachowałem pozorów obiektywności, co też wielokrotnie powtarzałem -  dawałem fory PV.
> *Arkusz jest do doboru sprzedawcy prądu i  taryfy - jak  porównujesz opłacalność PV to należy, choć dla pozorów obiektywności,  porównać z kosztem prądu, jaki byś poniósł dobierając racjonalnie  taryfę, a nie do G11 drogiego wprzedawcy, co uskuteczniają wszyscy  udowadniający opłacalność PV.*


Ja mam taryfę G12w od samego początku. O ile dobrze pamiętam jeszcze  zanim powstał SSO. Ok, nie mam już czasu sprawdzać tego, najwyraźniej z  jakiegoś powodu koszmarnie się pomyliłem, bo byłem przekonany, że  dyskutowaliśmy o tym, jak brałeś pod uwagę te czynniki przy wyliczaniu  (nie)opłacalności PV. 

Czyli nadal nie dysponujemy wiarygodnym narzędziem, pozostaje nam  opierać się na uproszczonych wyliczeniach. No nic, czekam aż cuuube i  marcinbbb odtrąbią przekroczenie "dnia wolności instalacji PV" i potem  na dzień, w którym zakomunikują pierwszą awarię pogwarancyjną. Wymiana  gwarancyjna/ubezpieczeniowa się nie liczy rzecz jasna.

Ja oczywiście też poinformuję o wszelkich awariach PV oraz PC. Póki co,  odpukać, pompa żyje. Acha, jak dach zacznie cieknąć, też powiem.
Co do dyskusji o awaryjności klimy - zadzwoniłem do gościa, któremu  sprzedałem mieszkanie z klimą Samsunga założoną przeze mnie w 2004 roku.  Serwis ostatni raz był grubo ponad 5 lat temu, wymienia tylko filtry.  Musiał dokupić pilota po bliskim spotkaniu z dzbankiem soku. Ja mam  dotąd tylko pozytywne doświadczenia.




> 18 grudnia poznamy ceny prądu dla odbiorców indywidualnych na przyszły rok
> Zobaczymy, jak wpłyną na opłacalność...


A to nie jest tak, że znacznie większy wpływ na opłacalność (a raczej czas zwrotu) miał "Mój Prąd" czy ulga termomodernizacyjna? Wiadomo, wszystko zależy od wielkości instalacji/zużycia, ale nadal... Zakładam rzecz jasna, że podwyżki, jeśli w ogóle będą, to minimalne, a nie rzędu 50%.

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> A ja mam G12r (12 h/dobę taniej taryfy) i nie jestem jej niewolnikiem.


Tauron takiej taryfy nie ma w ofercie. Zresztą co by mi dała zmiana taryfy? Skoro i tak mam tak dobraną instalację, że pokrywa mi całe zużycie energii w domu. Wydłużyłby się okres zwrotu PV? o ile? Rok, dwa? Nie wiemy jakie będą ceny prądu za miesiąc a co to kalkulować coś w okresie + 5-7 lat ? Jeśli energia zdrożeje w ciągu 3 lat o 40% to co wtedy ? Wszystkie dotychczasowe kalkulacje pójdą w piz....
Dla mnie najważniejszym czynnikiem jest koszt instalacji. I tak jak pisałem wcześniej - jeśli miałbym dać np 35 tys za moją instalację zamiast 13 tys to w życiu bym tego nie założył choćby z powodu takiego że nie miałbym tyle gotówki żeby ją zamrozić. Ale wydatek 13 tys jest kwotą do przeżycia choćbym miał czekać 7 lat na zwrot PV

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Mogę tak jak wcześniej pisałem, odszukać excela z wyliczeniem średniej  ceny kWh. *Wyliczenia opłacalności PV nie udostępnię*, mogę co najwyżej  podać Ci w jakim okresie zwróci mi się instalacja. Jestem kolejną osobą,  którą pytasz o takie wyliczenia. W jakim celu, mogę spytać?


Bo ciekaw jestem jak doszedłeś do wniosku by instalować PV. Tylko tyle. Co tu do ukrycia?
Jak dla mnie, więcej powie jeden arkusz, niż 50 postów.

Przyszły inwestor, który wchodzi na ten wątek, chce od ludzi, którzy mają PV paru liczb, a nie wielu słów.

----------


## vvvv

> Wnioski ma wymyśleć.
> Nie opłaca się, bo nikt nie przedstawił swoich przemyśleń.


 :ohmy:  
Kompletnie nie można zrozumieć o co Ci chodzi.

No właśnie czekam i czekam na te Twoje przemyślenia. Mam PV więc jestem bardzo tym zainteresowany. 




> Nie pamiętam liczb. Na pałę mało co robię. Ty wszystkie nieistotne sprawy pamiętasz? Podziwiam. Mi momentami brakuje format c: głowie.


Serio? To jest nieistotne?

----------


## vvvv

> ...
> Koszt mojej instalacji to 2700 zł/kWp
> ..
> Oczywiście cały czas piszę o moim przypadku i moich kosztach za kWp. Bo jak czytam, że niektórzy montują za 4-5 tys to już raczej zaczyna to stawać się średnio opłacalne.


Może w końcu niektórzy coś załapią. 
4-5K/kWp? Tak tanio? Ostatni cena to 6,2k/kWp. Taka znana firma.  :big tongue:  No ale instalują, bo się opłaci.  :roll eyes: 





> A ja mam G12r (12 h/dobę taniej taryfy) i nie jestem jej niewolnikiem. Programuję tylko pralkę i zmywarkę w taniej - skoro mają taką możliwość. Poza tym normalnie. Nikt w domu nie patrzy na godziny taniej, zresztą tylko ja wiem w jakich godzinach ona jest.
> 
> Średnia cena kWh u mnie to 0,40 zł.


  :yes: 



> Tauron takiej taryfy nie ma w ofercie


Ma G12W.

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> Może w końcu niektórzy coś załapią. 
> 4-5K/kWp? Tak tanio? Ostatni cena to 6,2k/kWp. Taka znana firma.  No ale instalują, bo się opłaci. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma G12W.


Nie opłaca i nie ma co nawet liczyć. Tak samo jak zakup Tesli się nie opłaca - ot moda, trendy itp.
G12w różni się od G12r godzinami tańszymi.

----------


## vvvv

> Nie opłaca i nie ma co nawet liczyć. Tak samo jak zakup Tesli się nie opłaca - ot moda, trendy itp.
> G12w różni się od G12r godzinami tańszymi.


No jak się nie opłaca to pewnie. Nie ma co se głowy zawracać.  :wink:

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> No jak się nie opłaca to pewnie. Nie ma co se głowy zawracać.


Inaczej - nie opłaca się przeciętnemu Kowalskiemu który zarabia 2500 netto i całość lub większość instalacji musiałby skredytować. Inaczej sprawa wygląda jeśli ktoś kwotę 40 tys wyjmuje z kieszeni i stanowi to jakby lokatę kapitału - wtedy to ma sens.Ale i tak jest to inwestycja mocnoooo dalekosiężna przy takiej cenie za kWp. Bo nie mówimy tu o zwrocie w ciągu 5-6 lat tylko raczej 12-15. A to już jest bardzo długi okres, trzeba tu brać pod uwagę możliwość awarii jakiegoś elementu. Niby mamy długie gwarancję ale czy za 12 lat będzie firma która tą gwarancję nam zrealizuje ? Za dużo niewiadomych  :Smile:

----------


## vvvv

> Inaczej - nie opłaca się przeciętnemu Kowalskiemu który zarabia 2500 netto i całość lub większość instalacji musiałby skredytować. Inaczej sprawa wygląda jeśli ktoś kwotę 40 tys wyjmuje z kieszeni i stanowi to jakby lokatę kapitału - wtedy to ma sens.Ale i tak jest to inwestycja mocnoooo dalekosiężna przy takiej cenie za kWp. Bo nie mówimy tu o zwrocie w ciągu 5-6 lat tylko raczej 12-15. A to już jest bardzo długi okres, trzeba tu brać pod uwagę możliwość awarii jakiegoś elementu. Niby mamy długie gwarancję ale czy za 12 lat będzie firma która tą gwarancję nam zrealizuje ? Za dużo niewiadomych


No ale przecież się opłaca. Każdemu.  :wink:

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

a co do Tesli - jak bym miał luźne 300 tys to bym sobie kupił  :smile:  ale nie dlatego że jest eko tylko dlatego że ma coś koło 3 sek do setki i ma nadziabane full elektroniki  :smile:  nie to co jakieś tam Ferrari  :wink: .

----------


## jajmar

> Inaczej - nie opłaca się przeciętnemu Kowalskiemu który zarabia 2500 netto i całość lub większość instalacji musiałby skredytować. Inaczej sprawa wygląda jeśli ktoś kwotę 40 tys wyjmuje z kieszeni i stanowi to jakby lokatę kapitału - wtedy to ma sens.Ale i tak jest to inwestycja mocnoooo dalekosiężna przy takiej cenie za kWp. Bo nie mówimy tu o zwrocie w ciągu 5-6 lat tylko raczej 12-15. A to już jest bardzo długi okres, trzeba tu brać pod uwagę możliwość awarii jakiegoś elementu. Niby mamy długie gwarancję ale czy za 12 lat będzie firma która tą gwarancję nam zrealizuje ? Za dużo niewiadomych


Możesz poprzeć ten 12-15 okres zwrotu jakimiś obliczeniami?

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> Możesz poprzeć ten 12-15 okres zwrotu jakimiś obliczeniami?


Proszę bardzo - na własnym przykładzie. Przeciętna 5 osobowa rodzina ogrzewająca dom kotłem na ekogroszek, latem CWU przy pomocy grzałki elektrycznej zużywa rocznie energie za około 2500 zł. Czyli 40000/2500 daje nam 16 lat. Jeśli weźmiemy 3000 zł (starsze dzieci, kaźde ma tv, konsole itp) to robi nam się 13 lat. Proste obliczenia.
Cały czas piszę o przeciętnej polskiej rodzinie. Nie o posiadaczach PC, klimatyzatorów, o konsumentach nastawionych jedynie na konsumpcję energii elektrycznej bez stosowania innych źródeł energii

----------


## dwiemuchy

Dobra, siadłem do excela i policzyłem, zakładając że:

- instalacja po zniżkach za 15k, 5.5 kWp
- nie ma inflacji, prąd nie drożeje o więcej niż stopa GUS
- koszt pieniądza 3% (marża kredytu PV ponad inflację, czy też alternatywa lokatowa, 3% ponad inflację- " dej mi takie lokaty mam horom curke").
- netto mamy rocznie produkcję instalacji za 2000 zł po uwzględnieniu ubezpieczenia, ew. funduszu remontowego, innych opłat stałych.
- eksploatujemy to przez 15 lat, po czym wszystko na złom.

NPV dla takiej instalacji wychodzi ~8500 zł, czyli jak najbardziej opłacalny. Ba, dodałem nawet wymianę*falownika po 10 latach, dalej wychodzi na plus.




> Przeciętna 5 osobowa rodzina ogrzewająca dom kotłem na ekogroszek, latem CWU przy pomocy grzałki elektrycznej zużywa rocznie energie za około 2500 zł.


Zakładając 2500 zł i 50/50 zużycia NT/WT w G12w Tauronu, średnia cena kW to ~46 groszy, czyli 2500 zł ~5500 kWh. Czyli no na bogato 7 kWp. 40k/7 = 5700 zł/kWp zakładając zero ulg (tak naprawdę instalacja za 40k po ulgach wychodzi mi 28000). 

Ale bardziej realistycznie liczmy w okolicach 3000/kWp po wszystkim, czyli 7 kWp kosztuje finalnie 21000, niemal połowę mniej, niż te 40 tysięcy.

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> Dobra, siadłem do excela i policzyłem, zakładając że:
> 
> - instalacja po zniżkach za 15k, 5.5 kWp


napisałeś 15k PLN - dla takiej kwoty jak najbardziej się opłaca. Ja piszę o takich przypadkach gdzie 5,5 kW montują za 30-35k PLN. Policz to dla takiej ceny

----------


## gawel

> Inaczej - nie opłaca się przeciętnemu Kowalskiemu który zarabia 2500 netto i całość lub większość instalacji musiałby skredytować. Inaczej sprawa wygląda jeśli ktoś kwotę 40 tys wyjmuje z kieszeni i stanowi to jakby lokatę kapitału - wtedy to ma sens.Ale i tak jest to inwestycja mocnoooo dalekosiężna przy takiej cenie za kWp. Bo nie mówimy tu o zwrocie w ciągu 5-6 lat tylko raczej 12-15. A to już jest bardzo długi okres, trzeba tu brać pod uwagę możliwość awarii jakiegoś elementu. Niby mamy długie gwarancję ale czy za 12 lat będzie firma która tą gwarancję nam zrealizuje ? Za dużo niewiadomych


No niekoniecznie mnie po odliczeniach instalacja kosztowała 10 600 i celowo nie bilansuje całego zużycia, bo mam taryfę g12w i bilansowanie zużycia w 2 strefie jest nieopłacalne. Czas zwrotu 3,5-5 lat nie 15 na pewno.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> napisałeś 15k PLN - dla takiej kwoty jak najbardziej się opłaca. Ja piszę o takich przypadkach gdzie 5,5 kW montują za 30-35k PLN. Policz to dla takiej ceny


Napisałem powyżej edytując posta, my bad. Poza tym kto za tyle montuje i gdzie są w takim razie ulga termomodernizacyjna

----------


## gawel

> Możesz poprzeć ten 12-15 okres zwrotu jakimiś obliczeniami?


Jeżeli "każde dziecko ma konsole" to nie pytaj tej osoby o cokolwiek bo odpowiedź i tak będzie gówno warta.Nigdy w życiu nikt z mojej rodziny nie grał na żadnych konsolach zamiast tego dziecko nauczyło się biegle angielskiego.

----------


## gawel

> Napisałem powyżej edytując posta, my bad. Poza tym kto za tyle montuje i gdzie są w takim razie ulga termomodernizacyjna


To jakiś troll olej

----------


## jajmar

> Proszę bardzo - na własnym przykładzie. Przeciętna 5 osobowa rodzina ogrzewająca dom kotłem na ekogroszek, latem CWU przy pomocy grzałki elektrycznej zużywa rocznie energie za około 2500 zł. Czyli 40000/2500 daje nam 16 lat. Jeśli weźmiemy 3000 zł (starsze dzieci, kaźde ma tv, konsole itp) to robi nam się 13 lat. Proste obliczenia.


E takie liczenie, jeżeli rodzina płaci 2500 za prąd to zużywa go w zależności od taryfy jaka posiada 4- do 5,5 kWh /rok czyli instalacja paneli kosztuje nie 40 tys a ~25 tyś a wg cen na FM sporo mniej. Już masz 10 lat , a jak uwzględnisz Mój prąd i ulgę termo wyjdzie 16/2,5= 6,4.

----------


## Kaizen

> trochę ci zeszło   
> Czy celową manipulacją nie jest straszenie pożarami instalacji fotowoltaicznych słysząc o jednym ? 
> Ja słyszałem o 4 czy 5ciu w Polsce .


Ile razy trzeba napisać, żebyś zrozumiał, że nie chodzi o pożar PV, a o pożar domu, na którym jest PV?

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> Jeżeli "każde dziecko ma konsole" to nie pytaj tej osoby o cokolwiek bo odpowiedź i tak będzie gówno warta.Nigdy w życiu nikt z mojej rodziny nie grał na żadnych konsolach zamiast tego dziecko nauczyło się biegle angielskiego.


moje dzieci nie mają i nie będą mieć konsol, na pewno nie każde. To że w Twojej rodzinie nikt nie grał na konsoli to nie znaczy że możesz obrażać i krytykować osoby które konsolę dzieciom kupią




> To jakiś troll olej


czy Wy czytacie co ktoś pisze w ogóle?? chyba nie. nigdzie nie podważałem sensu instalacji PV w normalnych cenach. Cały czas piszę o sensie zakupu instalacji za 5-6k PLN/kWp. A z tego co czytam na tym forum to są takowi co w tych cenach montują, bądź rozważają montaż. Nie każdy jest takim wyjadaczem w PV jak Ty i nie każdy robi przed zakupem mega przegląd ofert  :Smile:  Ot przyjechał przedstawiciel np Columbusa i skusił




> E takie liczenie, jeżeli rodzina płaci 2500 za prąd to zużywa go w zależności od taryfy jaka posiada 4- do 5,5 kWh /rok czyli instalacja paneli kosztuje nie 40 tys a ~25 tyś a wg cen na FM sporo mniej. Już masz 10 lat , a jak uwzględnisz Mój prąd i ulgę termo wyjdzie 16/2,5= 6,4.


jeśli założy na "bogato" jak to @dwiemuchy napisał 7 kW to wyjdzie 35k przy tych kosmicznych cenach o których piszą niektórzy.

----------


## Kaizen

> No nic, czekam aż cuuube i  marcinbbb odtrąbią przekroczenie "dnia wolności instalacji PV" i potem  na dzień, w którym zakomunikują pierwszą awarię pogwarancyjną. Wymiana  gwarancyjna/ubezpieczeniowa się nie liczy rzecz jasna.


To uważniej czytaj forum. Awarię już marcinbb komunikował:



> u mnie jeden dostał z cegły i muszę go wymienić. A skoro i tak muszę wziąć sztukę to wziąłem 3 szt.jutro ładna pogoda to może wejdę na dach i uszkodzony podmienię.





> NPV dla takiej instalacji wychodzi ~8500 zł, czyli jak najbardziej opłacalny. Ba, dodałem nawet wymianę*falownika po 10 latach, dalej wychodzi na plus.


Wrzuć te obliczenia.




> Zakładając 2500 zł i 50/50 zużycia NT/WT w G12w Tauronu, średnia cena kW to ~46 groszy, czyli 2500 zł ~5500 kWh. Czyli no na bogato 7 kWp. 40k/7 = 5700 zł/kWp zakładając zero ulg (tak naprawdę instalacja za 40k po ulgach wychodzi mi 28000).


Instalacja 5,5kWp nie da Ci 5500kWh po rozliczeniu. Jaki przyjąłeś abonament?




> Ale bardziej realistycznie liczmy w okolicach 3000/kWp po wszystkim, czyli 7 kWp kosztuje finalnie 21000, niemal połowę mniej, niż te 40 tysięcy.


Daj namiary na takie oferty. Wielu by chciało zamontować w takiej cenie.

----------


## jajmar

> jeśli założy na "bogato" jak to ktoś napisał 7 kW to wyjdzie 35k przy tych kosmicznych cenach o których piszą niektórzy.


Ale taka instalacja jest źle dobrana więc liczenie jej okresu zwrotu nie ma sensu.

----------


## vvvv

No proszę a tu takie newsy



> *Mimo droższej energii, nie zapłacimy więcej? Wicepremier Sasin uspokaja: "Będziemy reagować"*


To już śmiać się czy płakać? Cieszyć się czy smucić?

----------


## Radomir78

Realny zwrot z ulga + programem "Mój Prąd" - ok 7 lat

----------


## budowlany_laik

*Kaizen*, a Ty nie uważasz, że w przypadku grzania prądem (2 taryfy) miałaby sens PV pokrywająca tylko drogą taryfę?
*gawel*, Ty masz tak właśnie dobrane PV?

U mnie brutto ceny energii i dystrybucji w G12r (zł/kWh): droga 0,70, tania 0,27.

Przy średniej u mnie 0,40 zł/kWh, nie widzę sensu PV na całe zużycie, ale jeśli można mieć PV pokrywające tylko drogą taryfę, to zaczyna to nabierać sensu.

----------


## gawel

> No proszę a tu takie newsy
> 
> 
> To już śmiać się czy płakać? Cieszyć się czy smucić?


Jego nos prawdę Ci powie, ponieważ można z niego wycisnąć ćwiartkę to raczej płakać.

----------


## jajmar

> No proszę a tu takie newsy
> 
> 
> To już śmiać się czy płakać? Cieszyć się czy smucić?


"Minister rozwoju, Jadwiga Emilewicz w wywiadzie udzielonym dla serwisu Business Insider Polska powiedziała, że w przypadku gospodarstw domowych ceny prądu powinny wzrosnąć o około 10%." 

na onecie jest artykuł

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> Ale taka instalacja jest źle dobrana więc liczenie jej okresu zwrotu nie ma sensu.


To inaczej policzmy. Zakładamy instalację 6kWp (lekki zapas może za rok założymy jakiś klimatyzator lub dwa). W cenę 3k/kWp to ja w tej chwili nie uwierzę, przyjmijmy z wypowiedzi osób pytających w innych wątkach 4,5k/kWp.
6 x 5 = 30k PLN. Z ulgą wyjdzie 20,5k PLN. 
20500/2500 = 8 lat. Czy się opłaca? Ja bym w tych pieniądzach nie zamontował instalacji.

----------


## gawel

> *Kaizen*, a Ty nie uważasz, że w przypadku grzania prądem (2 taryfy) miałaby sens PV pokrywająca tylko drogą taryfę?
> *gawel*, Ty masz tak właśnie dobrane PV?
> 
> U mnie brutto ceny energii i dystrybucji w G12r (zł/kWh): droga 0,70, tania 0,27.
> 
> Przy średniej u mnie 0,40 zł/kWh, nie widzę sensu PV na całe zużycie, ale jeśli można mieć PV pokrywające tylko drogą taryfę, to zaczyna to nabierać sensu.


Dokładnie tak mam i według moich szacowań powinno wyjść tak konsumpcja plus opust ma pokryć mi 100 % I strefy i jak Bóg da to z 1 MWh w II. Zostanie mi ok 3 MWh w II strefie do zapłaty + opłaty stałe ok 1200-1500 zł rocznie. Zwrot powinien nastąpić po 3,5-5 lat ale gdybym bilansował całość to zamiast 4 kWp musiałbym założyć 8,4 kWp a to już wyszłoby 36k po ulgach 25,7k czyli o 15 k więcej to sie mi nie spinało finansowo.

----------


## vvvv

> "Minister rozwoju, Jadwiga Emilewicz w wywiadzie udzielonym dla serwisu Business Insider Polska powiedziała, że w przypadku gospodarstw domowych ceny prądu powinny wzrosnąć o około 10%." 
> 
> na onecie jest artykuł


To jest z dzisiaj.  



> Pracujemy nad tym, by ceny prądu dla zwykłych obywateli nie wzrosły. Nie składamy takich obietnic dla innych podmiotów, gospodarczych


Tez Sasin. Kto mocniejszy?  Kabaret.

----------


## gawel

> To inaczej policzmy. *Zakładamy instalację 6kWp (lekki zapas może za rok założymy jakiś klimatyzator lub dwa).* W cenę 3k/kWp to ja w tej chwili nie uwierzę, przyjmijmy z wypowiedzi osób pytających w innych wątkach 4,5k/kWp.
> 6 x 5 = 30k PLN. Z ulgą wyjdzie 20,5k PLN. 
> 20500/2500 = 8 lat. Czy się opłaca? Ja bym w tych pieniądzach nie zamontował instalacji.


A tego to nie rozumiem ja dlatego ze założę za 2 lata klimę zamiast 6 założyłem 4kWp. Cena u mnie wyszła 4475 zł/1kwp po ulgach 2645. ja mam falownik 3 fazowy ale można chyba tańszy.

Do niedawna tez liczyłem instalację przewymiarowana i to się nie opłaca zwłaszcza w tarayfie g12w, natomiast ponadwymiarowa instalacja mi sie opłacała

----------


## gawel

BTW tak na prawdę to w tej chwili najtańsza wydaje sie instalacja na same potrzeby bytowe na poziomie minimalnym tj ok 2,5 kwp. za 10 k spokojnie ją zainstalujemy po ulgach wyjdzie 4100 zł czyli 1640 za 1 kwp.

----------


## vvvv

> Do niedawna tez liczyłem instalację przewymiarowana i to się nie opłaca zwłaszcza w tarayfie g12w, natomiast ponadwymiarowa instalacja mi sie opłacała


Gawełku a jak Twój OSD rozlicza prosumentów w taryfach innych niż G11?

----------


## jajmar

> To inaczej policzmy. Zakładamy instalację 6kWp (lekki zapas może za rok założymy jakiś klimatyzator lub dwa). W cenę 3k/kWp to ja w tej chwili nie uwierzę, przyjmijmy z wypowiedzi osób pytających w innych wątkach 4,5k/kWp.
> 6 x 5 = 30k PLN. Z ulgą wyjdzie 20,5k PLN. 
> 20500/2500 = 8 lat. Czy się opłaca? Ja bym w tych pieniądzach nie zamontował instalacji.


Nikt nikogo nie zmusza. Założyłem 6,2kWp, za ~30 k. Tak jak piszesz po ulgach wyjdzie coś ponad 20 tyś. Zużywam około 6000kWh/rok po 0,62 czyli mam 20,5/3,6= nieco mniej niż 6 lat.

A i zmiana na taryfy dzień/noc nie wchodzi w grę.

----------


## pierwek

Dzisiaj w radio mówili że w przyszłym roku ceny prądu dla odbiorcy detalicznego wzrosną o około 20%. Po podwyżce towarzysz Sasin, patrząc prosto w oko kamery, wytłumaczy Polakom, że to wina Tuska.

----------


## fotohobby

> "Minister rozwoju, Jadwiga Emilewicz w wywiadzie udzielonym dla serwisu Business Insider Polska powiedziała, że w przypadku gospodarstw domowych ceny prądu powinny wzrosnąć o około 10%." 
> 
> na onecie jest artykuł


Podbija stawkę, jeszcze niedawno mówiła 5-7%  :wink:

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> A tego to nie rozumiem ja dlatego ze założę za 2 lata klimę zamiast 6 założyłem 4kWp. Cena u mnie wyszła 4475 zł/1kwp po ulgach 2645. ja mam falownik 3 fazowy ale można chyba tańszy.
> 
> Do niedawna tez liczyłem instalację przewymiarowana i to się nie opłaca zwłaszcza w tarayfie g12w, natomiast ponadwymiarowa instalacja mi sie opłacała


czego nie rozumiesz? na dzień dzisiejszy potrzebuję 4,5 kW, jak założę klimę będę potrzebował 6kW i dlatego tyle założyłem. Koszt mojej instalacji to z ulgami 2150 zł za kWp. Czyli całość kosztowała mnie 13100 zł. 
Przy obecnym moim zużyciu zwrot to 5 lat, jeśli dołożę klimę to 3,5-4 lata.
Czy przewymiarowana i ponadwymiarowa to nie to samo ??

----------


## gawel

> Gawełku a jak Twój OSD rozlicza prosumentów w taryfach innych niż G11?


O to owiane jest taką zasłoną niewiedzy i domysłów że daj spokój ale... będąc z BOK w Konstancinie co nieco się dowiedziałem. Mianowicie po 1 jest  bilansowanie międzyfazowe oraz bilansowanie według stref, ale jeżeli strefa I zostanie całkowicie zbilansowana to resztka bilansuje II strefę. wygląda to super napisze za kilka miesięcy czy to prawda. oby.

----------


## gawel

> czego nie rozumiesz? na dzień dzisiejszy potrzebuję 4,5 kW, jak założę klimę będę potrzebował 6kW i dlatego tyle założyłem. Koszt mojej instalacji to z ulgami 2150 zł za kWp. Czyli całość kosztowała mnie 13100 zł. 
> Przy obecnym moim zużyciu zwrot to 5 lat, jeśli dołożę klimę to 3,5-4 lata.
> Czy przewymiarowana i ponadwymiarowa to nie to samo ??


 Ja uważam ze założenie klimy do ogrzewania zmniejszy mi zużycie o 2 megawaty dlatego zastanawiam się skąd pomysł że klimatyzacja zwiększy zużycie prądu.

odp nie to samo

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> Ja uważam ze założenie klimy do ogrzewania zmniejszy mi zużycie o 2 megawaty dlatego zastanawiam się skąd pomysł że klimatyzacja zwiększy zużycie prądu.
> 
> odp nie to samo


a czy ja napisałem że klima będzie do ogrzewania ?u mnie zwiększy bo zakładam montaż klimy w celu chłodzenia a nie grzania. ot taki mój kaprys

nie to samo ? wyjaśnij jak możesz

----------


## vvvv

> O to owiane jest taką zasłoną niewiedzy i domysłów że daj spokój ale... będąc z BOK w Konstancinie co nieco się dowiedziałem. Mianowicie po 1 jest  bilansowanie międzyfazowe oraz bilansowanie według stref, ale jeżeli strefa I zostanie całkowicie zbilansowana to resztka bilansuje II strefę. wygląda to super napisze za kilka miesięcy czy to prawda. oby.


No i tu jest cały myk. Ja wiem jak u mnie jest to rozliczane.  :mad: 
Powodzenia.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Dokładnie tak mam i według moich szacowań powinno wyjść tak konsumpcja plus opust ma pokryć mi 100 % I strefy i jak Bóg da to z 1 MWh w II. Zostanie mi ok 3 MWh w II strefie do zapłaty + opłaty stałe ok 1200-1500 zł rocznie. Zwrot powinien nastąpić po 3,5-5 lat ale gdybym bilansował całość to zamiast 4 kWp musiałbym założyć 8,4 kWp a to już wyszłoby 36k po ulgach 25,7k czyli o 15 k więcej to sie mi nie spinało finansowo.


Dzięki. Muszę policzyć u siebie, bo tylko taki układ może mieć u mnie sens.

A ile Ci wyszedł cenowo kWp? Może przeoczyłem, sporo się tu dzieje...

----------


## gawel

> a czy ja napisałem że klima będzie do ogrzewania ?u mnie zwiększy bo zakładam montaż klimy w celu chłodzenia a nie grzania. ot taki mój kaprys
> 
> nie to samo ? wyjaśnij jak możesz


To będziesz miał bardzo korzystnie bo klima będzie w ramach auto konsumpcji czyli 1;1 i to w słoneczne dni. ale 1,5 mwh na samo chłodzenie wydaje się za duzo w Polsce to nie Chorwacja. trzeba by to przeliczyć ilość godzin pracy klimy i średnie zużycie prądu i wtedy można coś konkretnego zdecydować aby nie oddawać energii w czynie społecznym do sieci

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> To będziesz miał bardzo korzystnie bo klima będzie w ramach auto konsumpcji czyli 1;1 i to w słoneczne dni. ale 1,5 mwh na samo chłodzenie wydaje się za duzo w Polsce to nie Chorwacja. trzeba by to przeliczyć ilość godzin pracy klimy i średnie zużycie prądu i wtedy można coś konkretnego zdecydować aby nie oddawać energii w czynie społecznym do sieci


zostaje mi jeszczce grzałka w bojlerze w celu dopalenia nadwyżki
pytałem o wyjaśnienie różnicy w pojęciu przewymiarowana a ponadwymiarowa

----------


## gawel

> Dzięki. Muszę policzyć u siebie, bo tylko taki układ może mieć u mnie sens.
> 
> A ile Ci wyszedł cenowo kWp? Może przeoczyłem, sporo się tu dzieje...


 Napisał gawel Zobacz post
A tego to nie rozumiem ja dlatego ze założę za 2 lata klimę zamiast 6 założyłem 4kWp.* Cena u mnie wyszła 4475 zł/1kwp po ulgach 2645*. ja mam falownik 3 fazowy ale można chyba tańszy.

Do niedawna tez liczyłem instalację przewymiarowana i to się nie opłaca zwłaszcza w tarayfie g12w, natomiast ponadwymiarowa instalacja mi sie opłacała
tutaj było chyba

----------


## gawel

> zostaje mi jeszczce grzałka w bojlerze w celu dopalenia nadwyżki


Z doświadczenia polecam zamiast dodatkowych kWp pompę ciepła do cuw za około 4500 zł, komfort większy i cuw tańszy zwłaszcza w zimie kiedy wody potrzeba więcej a jest ciemno i uzyski małe. U mnie bojler 100 litrowy pobierał rocznie 3 MWh/rok a PC CUW pobiera 1 MWh i mam 300 ltrów wody ciepłej która jeszcze sie nie skonczyła.

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> Z doświadczenia polecam zamiast dodatkowych kWp pompę ciepła do cuw za około 4500 zł, komfort większy i cuw tańszy zwłaszcza w zimie kiedy wody potrzeba więcej a jest ciemno i uzyski małe. U mnie bojler 100 litrowy pobierał rocznie 3 MWh/rok a PC CUW pobiera 1 MWh i mam 300 ltrów wody ciepłej która jeszcze sie nie skonczyła.


jakiś model tej pompy można ?

----------


## gawel

Oczywiście Ja miałem z dotacji taka bo nie maiłem możliwości wyboru i ma ona różne wężownice i inne ustrojstwa których ja nie wykorzystuje bo nie mam centralnego ogrzewania. 

https://www.austria-email.pl/produkt...aw-kompaktowy/

kosztowała mnie ok 3k zł 2 lata temu.


Ale są równeiz fajne nawet firmowe https://allegro.pl/oferta/powietrzna...geo-8450516003

lub trochę większa https://allegro.pl/oferta/powietrzna...geo-8450519270

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Wrzuć te obliczenia.
> 
> Daj namiary na takie oferty. Wielu by chciało zamontować w takiej cenie.


Już ktoś wrzucał. Realnie tyle spokojnie wychodzi po ulgach.

Arkusz tutaj. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

W skrócie dla tych, co nie znają excela, NPV pokazuje czy dana inwestycja będzie lepsza, niż "bezpieczna lokata" - dla danych, które wkleiłem wychodzi, że odpowiada to inwestycji na 5% ponad inflację (dopiero powyżej 5% NPV robi się ujemne, jeśli o bezpieczne inwestycje chodzi to lepiej niż 2% ponad inflację w przypadku obligacji 12-latek nie słyszałem). Warto zobaczyć jak zmienia optykę tylko jedna podwyżka prądu o 10%. Myślę, że wartości w tabelce są dość konserwatywne, a w niektórych przypadkach wręcz niekorzystne dla PV, ale można się samemu bawić.

----------


## Kaizen

> *Kaizen*, a Ty nie uważasz, że w przypadku grzania prądem (2 taryfy) miałaby sens PV pokrywająca tylko drogą taryfę?


W nowym domu grzanym prądem najlepiej wychodzi g12as. Ja się spóźniłem i na 99% mi się już nie opłaci (muszę jeszcze dokładnie policzyć). PV wyklucza G12as i innego sprzedawcę prądu, niż lokalny.
Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia rozliczania nadwyżki. AFAIK PGE rozlicza proporcjonalnie do produkcji, więc pokrycie głównie (bo nie da się tylko) drogiego prądu może się opłacić. Dokładnie nie szacowałem, o ile większa musiałaby być instalacja od zużycia w drogiej strefie, żeby pokryć cały drogi prąd i ile wtedy pokryje też taniego.
Ale są operatorzy, co rozliczają proporcjonalnie do zużycia - wtedy przy grzaniu prądem nadwyżkę rozliczają głównie w taniej strefie i nie da się zrobić instalacji, co pokryje cały drogi a niecały tani, więc nie ma szans na opłacalność częściowego pokrycia.

----------


## Nurek_

> czy Wy czytacie co ktoś pisze w ogóle?? chyba nie. nigdzie nie podważałem sensu instalacji PV w normalnych cenach. Cały czas piszę o sensie zakupu instalacji za 5-6k PLN/kWp. A z tego co czytam na tym forum to są takowi co w tych cenach montują, bądź rozważają montaż. Nie każdy jest takim wyjadaczem w PV jak Ty i nie każdy robi przed zakupem mega przegląd ofert  Ot przyjechał przedstawiciel np Columbusa i skusił


To chyba ci sami, co kupują garnki, odkurzacze i zdrowotne kołdry na pokazach. Jak nie chce się ludziom zrobić przeglądu ofert przy okazji wydania 30-40 tyś zł to nie mam pytań.

A z drugiej strony - dzwoniła do mnie ostatnio firma z ofertą na PV. A co tam myślę, niech przyjadą, zobaczę co oferują. Wparował na budowę facet z babką, zaproponowali 6 kW za 44 tyś, jakieś wykresy zaczęli wyciągać że tu tyle wzrośnie, a ja tyle zaoszczędzę, tyle będę miał zwrotu, to co kiedy podpisujemy umowę? Ja, że się zastanowię, zobaczę jak mi wyjdzie zużycie po pierwszym roku mieszkania, a tak w ogóle to że jeszcze z rok nie zamieszkam więc na razie nie. A oni swoje, że szybko, ze taka okazja, że będzie drożeć, namolni byli tacy, że jakbym miał psa to bym poszczuł. Więc może się zdarzyć, że tacy znajdą jelenia i ktoś się skusi...

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3637126.html

Są tacy co nawet umowy dobrze nie przeczytają a później takie wątki jak wyżej. Więc myślę, że są i tacy co wezmą 1kWp za 6 tys

----------


## fotohobby

> https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3637126.html
> 
> Są tacy co nawet umowy dobrze nie przeczytają a później takie wątki jak wyżej. Więc myślę, że są i tacy co wezmą 1kWp za 6 tys


O matko, co za pieniacz z tamtego klienta

----------


## marcinbbb

Nie bardzo wie co chciał kupić i za co zapłacił.

----------


## fotohobby

I co, poszedł do sądu, po to, by móc dopłacić 500zł do mocniejszego falownika po to, by zyskać 50kWh (30zł) rocznie ? Bo on musi mieć 10kW ?
Porażajàca logika rozumowania

----------


## marcinbbb

Kto wie czy te 50kWh rocznie więcej wykrzesa. Ale widać że chłop leń nawet nie wie na co wydaje pieniądze. Ciekawe co mu sąd powie, bo firma która mu to instalowała będzie miała kupę śmichu bo nie wymienią mu używanego inwertera na nowy  :smile:

----------


## gawel

> W nowym domu grzanym prądem najlepiej wychodzi g12as. Ja się spóźniłem i na 99% mi się już nie opłaci (muszę jeszcze dokładnie policzyć). PV wyklucza G12as i innego sprzedawcę prądu, niż lokalny.
> Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia rozliczania nadwyżki. AFAIK PGE rozlicza proporcjonalnie do produkcji, więc pokrycie głównie (bo nie da się tylko) drogiego prądu może się opłacić. *Dokładnie nie szacowałem, o ile większa musiałaby być instalacja od zużycia w drogiej strefie, żeby pokryć cały drogi prąd i ile wtedy pokryje też taniego.
> Ale są operatorzy, co rozliczają proporcjonalnie do zużycia - wtedy przy grzaniu prądem nadwyżkę rozliczają głównie w taniej strefie i nie da się zrobić instalacji, co pokryje cały drogi a niecały tani, więc nie ma szans na opłacalność częściowego pokrycia*.


Ale ja mam taką instalację i ona wcale nie musi być większa . Moja ma 4kwp a ja zużywam w dziennej ok 2mwh rocznie i zależy mi aby zniwelować to zużycie do 0 i to spokojnie się da.

----------


## budowlany_laik

A ktoś podzieli się danymi/szacunkami, które pokażą jaka jest produkcja z 1 kWp w skali dnia? Bo średniomiesięcznie to znam. Zmierzam do tego ile musiałbym mieć mocy by pokryć drogą taryfę. Tylko, że to zależy od kąta dachu i regionu też.
Na pvmonitor znajdę to?

----------


## Kasia i Konrad

> A ktoś podzieli się danymi/szacunkami, które pokażą jaka jest produkcja z 1 kWp w skali dnia? Bo średniomiesięcznie to znam. Zmierzam do tego ile musiałbym mieć mocy by pokryć drogą taryfę. Tylko, że to zależy od kąta dachu i regionu też.
> Na pvmonitor znajdę to?


Ale to zależy od pory roku i zachmurzenia.Nie da się określić tego o co prosisz

----------


## fotohobby

> A ktoś podzieli się danymi/szacunkami, które pokażą jaka jest produkcja z 1 kWp w skali dnia? Bo średniomiesięcznie to znam. Zmierzam do tego ile musiałbym mieć mocy by pokryć drogą taryfę. Tylko, że to zależy od kąta dachu i regionu też.
> Na pvmonitor znajdę to?


znajdziesz

----------


## tkaczor123

> A ktoś podzieli się danymi/szacunkami, które pokażą jaka jest produkcja z 1 kWp w skali dnia? Bo średniomiesięcznie to znam. Zmierzam do tego ile musiałbym mieć mocy by pokryć drogą taryfę. Tylko, że to zależy od kąta dachu i regionu też.
> Na pvmonitor znajdę to?


Analiza wykresów na pv monitor, ale co Tobie to da jak np budynek "sonsiada" Tobie zasłania. W dodatku ten grudzień w stosunku do roku poprzedniego jest bardziej słoneczny i jak to odniesiesz?? Rok temu zużywałem 3000kW teraz więcej co nie uwzględniłem :wink: .   Szkoda myśleć o tym , to tak jak z gazem czy 100m3 +- w stosunku do  roku poprzedniego.. Chyba że jesteś kulibob i liczysz kaszty grosz....

----------


## Kaizen

> Arkusz tutaj. 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing


Nie ma tu tych wartości, co podawałeś.




> Napisał dwiemuchy
> 
> 
> NPV dla takiej instalacji wychodzi ~8500 zł, czyli jak najbardziej opłacalny. Ba, dodałem nawet wymianę*falownika po 10 latach, dalej wychodzi na plus.
> 
> 
> Wrzuć te obliczenia.


 I arkusz nie uwzględnia kosztów utraconych korzyści (oprocentowania od lokaty) albo kosztów kredytu (jak na kredyt). A i tak w nim wychodzi, że dopiero w trzynastym roku wychodzi na plus.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Nie ma tu tych wartości, co podawałeś.
> 
> 
> 
>  I arkusz nie uwzględnia kosztów utraconych korzyści (oprocentowania od lokaty) albo kosztów kredytu (jak na kredyt). A i tak w nim wychodzi, że dopiero w trzynastym roku wychodzi na plus.


Oczywiście, że uwzględnia. Masz jak byk w danych  oprocentowanie lokaty 3 procent ponad inflację, i tak szczodrze bo jak napisałem poza dwunastolatkami SP nie znam nic co by miało nawet dwa procent. 

Nie uwzględnia za to podwyżek cen prądu i zakłada zawyzone koszty stałe i cenę instalacji.

----------


## cuuube

> Ile razy trzeba napisać, żebyś zrozumiał, że nie chodzi o pożar PV, a o pożar domu, na którym jest PV?


dałem już odpowiedz na ta kwestię post 12 





> *Jak postępować w przypadku pożaru budynku, na którym znajdują się panele fotowoltaiczne? Tego uczyli się strażacy* z Jednostki Ratowniczo-Gaśniczej nr 1 w Lublinie. Miejscem szkolenia było laboratorium Centrum Innowacji i Zaawansowanych Technologii Politechniki Lubelskiej.



Dorzucę coś jeszcze , bardziej szczegółowo , byś nie pisał bzdur ,że straż przyjedzie i będzie przyglądać jak dom płonie




> Strażacy po przyjeździe na miejsce pożaru muszą, zgodnie z procedurami, wyłączyć w budynkach jednorodzinnych główny wyłącznik prądu, a w obiektach przemysłowych i użyteczności publicznej – przeciwpożarowy wyłącznik prądu. *Właściciel, zarządca lub osoba przez niego wyznaczona powinni poinformować kierującego działaniem ratowniczym (KDR) o wyposażeniu budynku w alternatywne źródła zasilania (samoczynne załączenie rezerwy – agregat prądotwórczy, instalacja fotowoltaiczna lub inne).* Informacja ta jest kluczowa dla podjęcia decyzji o sposobie dalszego prowadzenia akcji gaśniczej oraz zastosowaniu środków gaśniczych (woda, piana, proszek gaśniczy, dwutlenek węgla). Jeśli na miejscu nie ma właściciela lub zarządcy, KDR powinien dokładnie przeprowadzić rozpoznanie wkoło budynku, aby upewnić się, czy jest on wyposażony w wyżej wymienione instalacje generujące napięcie. *Co ważne, wyłączenie głównego zasilania w budynku wyposażonym w instalację fotowoltaiczną nie powoduje zaprzestania generowania napięcia stałego po stronie paneli PV. Strażacy powinni więc postępować tak, jakby instalacja w budynku znajdowała się pod napięciem (urządzenia elektryczne gasić gaśnicami proszkowymi zgodnie z instrukcją, nie dotykać wystających, nadpalonych przewodów itp.)*



także wiedzą co robić  :popcorn: 




zapobiegawczo dałem również odpowiedz post 40 ,  jak gasić same instalacje oraz dane ile ich było za granicą byś nie demonizował sprawy .



> . W wielu europejskich krajach uznaje się, że elektrownie fotowoltaiczne można gasić wodą w ten sam sposób, jak inne urządzenia elektryczne pod napięciem do 400 V. Podczas gaszenia muszą być jednak przestrzegane następujące zasady (zgodnie z DIN VDE 0132):
> 
> odległość 1 m między strażakiem i urządzeniem elektrycznym pod prądem,
> *odległość 1 m między strażakiem i urządzeniem elektrycznym w czasie gaszenia rozproszonym strumieniem z prądownicy,
> *odległość 5 m między strażakiem i urządzeniem elektrycznym podłączonym do prądu w czasie gaszenia zwartym strumieniem z prądownicy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Oczywiście, że uwzględnia. Masz jak byk w danych  oprocentowanie lokaty 3 procent ponad inflację, i tak szczodrze bo jak napisałem poza dwunastolatkami SP nie znam nic co by miało nawet dwa procent.


*Nie, nie uwzględnia odsetek lokaty*. A przez piętnaście lat nawet na te 3% to ponad 9000 zł po opodatkowaniu.

Ta stopa służy tylko do dyskontowania przyszłych przychodów. Służy do liczenia NPV (czyli do uwzględnienia zmiany wartości dochodu w czasie zgodnie z zasadą, że pieniądze, które dostaniesz/zyskasz za 10 lat są mniej warte, niż te, które teraz trzymasz w ręku).




> Nie uwzględnia za to podwyżek cen prądu i zakłada zawyzone koszty stałe i cenę instalacji.


20750zł za 6kWp, czyli 3458,33zł/kWp to zawyżona cena? Nie żartuj. Za to 0,467zł/kWh to i owszem. Założenie 50/50 też nierealne. Zawyżona jest cena kWh.

----------


## Kaizen

> dałem już odpowiedz na ta kwestię post 12


Tak, przykrywać kocykiem. Ale dalej drążysz, jaki to mały % pożarów jest spowodowanych przez PV. Tylko jakie to ma znaczenie, co było przyczyną.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Oczywiście Ja miałem z dotacji taka bo nie maiłem możliwości wyboru i ma ona różne wężownice i inne ustrojstwa których ja nie wykorzystuje bo nie mam centralnego ogrzewania. 
> 
> https://www.austria-email.pl/produkt...aw-kompaktowy/
> 
> kosztowała mnie ok 3k zł 2 lata temu.
> 
> 
> Ale są równeiz fajne nawet firmowe https://allegro.pl/oferta/powietrzna...geo-8450516003
> 
> lub trochę większa https://allegro.pl/oferta/powietrzna...geo-8450519270


Trochę offtop ale mnie się ten zestaw podoba, z agregatem na zewnątrz i zakres pracy do -15stC . https://allegro.pl/oferta/ogrzewacz-...00l-7882548548

----------


## cuuube

> Tak, przykrywać kocykiem. Ale dalej drążysz, jaki to mały % pożarów jest spowodowanych przez PV. Tylko jakie to ma znaczenie, co było przyczyną.


masz podane na tacy jak gasić domy , z podwójnym zasilaniem (NA KTÓRYCH JEST PV lub jest AGREGAT ) , bez nacisku ,że pożar powstał od PV , CZEGO JESZCZE OCZEKUJESZ  ? 

STRAŻ BĘDZIE GASIĆ ! I tyle w temacie .

----------


## dwiemuchy

> *Nie, nie uwzględnia odsetek lokaty*. A przez piętnaście lat nawet na te 3% to ponad 9000 zł po opodatkowaniu.
> 
> Ta stopa służy tylko do dyskontowania przyszłych przychodów. Służy do liczenia NPV (czyli do uwzględnienia zmiany wartości dochodu w czasie zgodnie z zasadą, że pieniądze, które dostaniesz/zyskasz za 10 lat są mniej warte, niż te, które teraz trzymasz w ręku).
> 
> 
> 
> 20750zł za 6kWp, czyli 3458,33zł/kWp to zawyżona cena? Nie żartuj. Za to 0,467zł/kWh to i owszem. Założenie 50/50 też nierealne. Zawyżona jest cena kWh.


Ech, wkleiłeś mi definicję*z wikipedii, ale chyba do końca jej nie zrozumiałeś; w sumie ta polska definicja z wikipedii jest mało przejrzysta, z angielskiej definicji NPV:
*" discount rate, i.e. the return that could be earned per unit of time on an investment with similar risk"*

 Zauważ, że w arkuszu wartość generowanego prądu jest stała - nie indeksowałem jej o inflację; chyba nie sądzisz że za 15 lat kwh będzie kosztować tyle co dziś. 

Możesz wkieić swoje (realne) założenia co do ceny prądu i rozkładu taryf - pamiętając, że nie każdy ogrzewa dom prądem? Czy są one tak samo realne jak twoja opinia o kondycji spółek energetycznych 4 strony temu? A co do ceny kWp - co najmniej kilka osób podawało swoją cenę wraz z ulgami, moja instalacja kosztowała finalnie poniżej 3000/kWp, bardziej jestem skłonny wierzyć im, niż gościowi co ma od 15 miesięcy prąd za darmo i nie płaci podatku ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## gawel

> Trochę offtop ale mnie się ten zestaw podoba, z agregatem na zewnątrz i zakres pracy do -15stC . https://allegro.pl/oferta/ogrzewacz-...00l-7882548548


Też fajny trochę droższy ale czemu nie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zauważ, że w arkuszu wartość generowanego prądu jest stała - nie indeksowałem jej o inflację; chyba nie sądzisz że za 15 lat kwh będzie kosztować tyle co dziś.


Nie sądzę, żeby realna wartość prądu była znacząco wyższa, niż dzisiaj (a ta w arkuszu jest zawyżona). Nie zmienia to faktu, że *w tym arkuszu nie jest uwzględnione to, co pieniądze włożone w PV mogłyby zarobić przy innym ulokowaniu.* Czyli kosztu utraconych korzyści.





> Możesz wkieić swoje (realne) założenia co do ceny prądu i rozkładu taryf - pamiętając, że nie każdy ogrzewa dom prądem?


Wklejałem.




> moja instalacja kosztowała finalnie poniżej 3000/kWp


Rozmawiamy o dzisiaj dostępnych ofertach, czy "moja jest najmojsza"? Jak chcesz to pierwsze - to daj namiary na realne dzisiaj takie oferty. Jak to drugie - to porównuj z moimi fakturami.




> bardziej jestem skłonny wierzyć im, niż gościowi co ma od 15 miesięcy prąd za darmo i nie płaci podatku ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Czemu dokonywanie racjonalnych wyborów ma podważać moją wiarygodność? Czy wiarygodność moich obliczeń na podstawie standardowych cen?




> Trochę offtop ale mnie się ten zestaw podoba, z agregatem na zewnątrz i zakres pracy do -15stC . https://allegro.pl/oferta/ogrzewacz-...00l-7882548548


Parametry jakieś dziwne. Niby COP>3 (co jest rekordowe przy grzaniu CWU - chyba, że to rekordowe w idealnych warunkach, a nie jakaś realna średnia) a oszczędza 75% energii w ciągu roku (to już kompletna bajka). Nie podali, wg jakiej normy ten COP.

----------


## gawel

Kaizen ta PC jest marna teraz dokładnie looknołem i jaki jest sens wystawiania jednostki na zewnątrz skoro można miec monoblok pobierający powietrze np z garazu nieogrzewanego . Moja pc ma cop powyżej 4 ale też zakres pracy -7 do +35. w garzu zawsze jest +

https://www.austria-email.pl/produkt...aw-kompaktowy/

DANE TECHNICZNE:
n Moc grzewcza pompy ciepła 1850 W / 3350 W 3
n Pobór mocy 440 W / 1940 W3
n Grzałka elektryczna 1500 W
n COP 4,3 1 / 3,82
n Napięcie/częstotliwość 230V / 50 Hz
n Zabezpieczenie elektryczne 16 A
n Czynnik chłodzący / Ilość R 134 A / 0,7 kg
n Zakres pracy -7°C + 35°C
n Maksymalna temp. wody 55°C bis 65°C 4
n Ochrona przed legionellą ~ 60 °C
n Wymagany przepływ powietrza 700 m³/h
n Długość kabla elektr. ca. 2 m
n Ochrona zbiornika Anoda magnezowa
n Izolacja cieplna 50 mm pianka PU
n Przyłącze kanału powietrza 150 mm / max. 10 m
n Przyłącze wody 1“
n Minimalna wys. pomieszczenia 2200 mm
n Poziom hałasu 57 dB(A)

----------


## Pytajnick

> Parametry jakieś dziwne. Niby COP>3 (co jest rekordowe przy grzaniu CWU - chyba, że to rekordowe w idealnych warunkach, a nie jakaś realna średnia) a oszczędza 75% energii w ciągu roku (to już kompletna bajka). Nie podali, wg jakiej normy ten COP.


Z tego co kiedyś tam czytałem, to COP dla pomp CWU są liczone przy +15stC. Ta pompa dla mnie jest lepsiejsza od innych, bo agregat na zewnątrz, praca do -15 i nie wymaga kolejnych rur do do/odprowadzenia powietrza a u mnie miejsce w pom.gospodarczym jest napięte jak plandeka na Żuku  :wink:   Ponieważ garaż u mnie ogrzewany to nie będę rozważał, czy ileś tam m3/h może go wychłodzić, a na dodatek daleko do odbiorników wody. Jak ktoś ma miejsce i odpowiednie umiejscowienie to może rozważyć inne typy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Z tego co kiedyś tam czytałem, to COP dla pomp CWU są liczone przy +15stC. Ta pompa dla mnie jest lepsiejsza od innych, bo agregat na zewnątrz, praca do -15 i nie wymaga kolejnych rur do do/odprowadzenia powietrza a u mnie miejsce w pom.gospodarczym jest napięte jak plandeka na Żuku


Żeby ocenić opłacalność trzeba znać realne parametry. Jak średni COP w sezonie wyjdzie 2 czy 1,5 to inaczej ocenisz opłacalność, niż jak wyjdzie 3 czy 4.
Ludzie myślą, że jak mają jakieś pomieszczenie nieogrzewane, to w nim będzie cieplej, niż na zewnątrz jak tam zamontują jednostkę zewnętrzną. A wystarczy popatrzeć na zamrażarkę. Taki garaż to będzie trochę większa zamrażarka, jak tam wstawisz agregat który pompuje z niego ciepło do zasobnika z wodą - temperatura zrobi się niższa, niż na zewnątrz, COP będzie mniejszy i generalnie pomysł bez sensu.

----------


## d7d

> Ludzie myślą, że jak mają jakieś pomieszczenie nieogrzewane, to w nim będzie cieplej, niż na zewnątrz jak tam zamontują jednostkę zewnętrzną. A wystarczy popatrzeć na zamrażarkę. Taki garaż to będzie trochę większa zamrażarka, 
> * jak tam wstawisz agregat który pompuje z niego ciepło do zasobnika z wodą - temperatura zrobi się niższa, niż na zewnątrz,*


Co do pierwszego - chyba nikt tak nie myśli.
Co do ostatniego to nie masz racji.

----------


## gawel

> Żeby ocenić opłacalność trzeba znać realne parametry. Jak średni COP w sezonie wyjdzie 2 czy 1,5 to inaczej ocenisz opłacalność, niż jak wyjdzie 3 czy 4.
> Ludzie myślą, że jak mają jakieś pomieszczenie nieogrzewane, to w nim będzie cieplej, niż na zewnątrz jak tam zamontują jednostkę zewnętrzną. A wystarczy popatrzeć na zamrażarkę. Taki garaż to będzie trochę większa zamrażarka, jak tam wstawisz agregat który pompuje z niego ciepło do zasobnika z wodą - temperatura zrobi się niższa, niż na zewnątrz, COP będzie mniejszy i generalnie pomysł bez sensu.


W domu nowo budowanym można wybrzydzać i ustawić PC CUW powietrzna nawet w garderobie na strychu itp. U mnie PC stoi w spiżarni gdzie zawsze jest ok 15 st natomiast powietrze ciągnie z zasciany z garazu niogrzewanego. Może i graż jest chłodniejszy ale za to wysuszony na pieprz kiedys stała tam woda ze sniegu i śnbieg teraz wszystko jest suche i samochód też co na pewno mu nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## Kaizen

> Co do pierwszego - chyba nikt tak nie myśli.
> Co do ostatniego to nie masz racji.


Skoro nie uważasz, że w pomieszczeniu nieogrzewanym z jednostką zewnętrzną będzie cieplej, niż na zewnątrz, to jaki sens ma wstawianie do niego jednostki zewnętrznej?
No i to ostatnie to jest to samo - tylko innymi słowami. Więc jak możesz się z jednym stwierdzeniem zgadzać, a z drugim nie?

----------


## gawel

> Skoro nie uważasz, że w pomieszczeniu nieogrzewanym z jednostką zewnętrzną będzie cieplej, niż na zewnątrz, to jaki sens ma wstawianie do niego jednostki zewnętrznej?
> No i to ostatnie to jest to samo - tylko innymi słowami. Więc jak możesz się z jednym stwierdzeniem zgadzać, a z drugim nie?



Po to żeby jednostka zewnętrzna pracując w cieplejszym powietrzu miała wyższy COP i normalniejsze warunki pracy niżby miała mielić zimniejsze powietrze na zewnątrz.

----------


## gawel

> Żeby ocenić opłacalność trzeba znać realne parametry. Jak średni COP w sezonie wyjdzie 2 czy 1,5 to inaczej ocenisz opłacalność, niż jak wyjdzie 3 czy 4.
> Ludzie myślą, że jak mają jakieś pomieszczenie nieogrzewane, to w nim będzie cieplej, niż na zewnątrz jak tam zamontują jednostkę zewnętrzną. A wystarczy popatrzeć na zamrażarkę. Taki garaż to będzie trochę większa zamrażarka, jak tam wstawisz agregat który pompuje z niego ciepło do zasobnika z wodą - temperatura zrobi się niższa, niż na zewnątrz, COP będzie mniejszy i generalnie pomysł bez sensu.


Nie wiem o co chodzi z zamrażarką i nie rozumiem tego porównania, ale powietrze poobierane z garazu jest cieplejsze niż na zewnątrz i PC pracuje efektywniej. Co ciekawe ta różnica temperatury robi się większa przy silniejszych mrozach. Pc pracuje kilka godzin max 6, i nie odczuwam aby w garazu było jakoś zimniej niż przed montażem pc, natomiast jest bardzo sucho i to jest fajne, mam ocieplony fundament po obwodzie na 1,5 m natomiast sama posadzka w garażu nie jest ocieplona i może ciepło przenika od ziemi przecież przemarzanie jest od góry.

----------


## d7d

> Skoro nie uważasz, że w pomieszczeniu nieogrzewanym z jednostką zewnętrzną będzie cieplej, niż na zewnątrz, to jaki sens ma wstawianie do niego jednostki zewnętrznej?
> No i to ostatnie to jest to samo - tylko innymi słowami. Więc jak możesz się z jednym stwierdzeniem zgadzać, a z drugim nie?


ad.1 Jednostka zewnętrzna umieszczona w pomieszczeniu nieogrzewanym będzie wychładzać pomieszczenie.
Jednostka zewnętrzna nie ogrzewa tego pomieszczenie (mówimy o systemie który podgrzewa c.w.u. a nie jest elementem klimatyzacji).
To czy wewnętrz tego pomieszczenia będzie cieplej czy chłodniej niż na zewnątrz zależy głównie od zewnętrznych temperatur.
Latem w takim pomieszczeniu jest chłodniej niż na zewnątrz a zimą jest cieplej.
Jednostka zewnętrzna wychładza to pomieszczenie.
Nadal nie wierzę że są tacy którzy myślą że jednostka zewnętrzna, pobierająca ciepło z tego pomieszczenia, może ogrzewać to pomieszczenie. 
Mówię o ludziach wykształconych technicznie. I tego dotyczyło może pierwsze zdanie.

ad.2 Co do drugiego to wszystko zależy od izolacyjności termicznej przegród i "dopływu" ciepła i zimna z zewnątrz w dzień i w nocy i od innych czynników. Nie ma takiego pomieszczenia nieogrzewanego który nie pobiera lub nie oddaje ciepła.
I zimą i latam w takim pomieszczeniu panuje bardziej stabilna temperatura niż na zewnątrz.
Ważna też jest akumulacyjność wszystkich przegród.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Kaizen ta PC jest marna teraz dokładnie looknołem i jaki jest sens wystawiania jednostki na zewnątrz skoro można miec monoblok pobierający powietrze np z garazu nieogrzewanego . Moja pc ma cop powyżej 4 ale też zakres pracy -7 do +35. w garzu zawsze jest +


Się robi wątek o PC CWU ale zapytam - dlaczego uważasz, że Atlantic jest marny? Pomińmy sens wstawiania gdzieś tam i dlaczego, bo każdy ma inne warunki i nie każdemu pasuje dodatkowy hałas sprężarki w domu.
Parametry? Twoja PC ma COP wg normy A20W15-45 Może się mylę ale oznacza to temp. powietrza +20stC. W karcie Atlantica jest napisane "współczynnik efektywności COP > 3 (temp. zewn. +7°C)" więc ciężko to porównywać.
Czy jakieś inne przyczyny definiujące marność?

Szukamy PC dla kolegi, który ma dość grzania wody latem w piecu zgazowującym drewno i łeb boli, bo w porównaniu do PC dla CO informacji dużo mniej ;/

----------


## gawel

> Się robi wątek o PC CWU ale zapytam - dlaczego uważasz, że Atlantic jest marny? Pomińmy sens wstawiania gdzieś tam i dlaczego, bo każdy ma inne warunki i nie każdemu pasuje dodatkowy hałas sprężarki w domu.
> Parametry? Twoja PC ma COP wg normy A20W15-45 Może się mylę ale oznacza to temp. powietrza +20stC. W karcie Atlantica jest napisane "współczynnik efektywności COP > 3 (temp. zewn. +7°C)" więc ciężko to porównywać.
> Czy jakieś inne przyczyny definiujące marność?
> 
> Szukamy PC dla kolegi, który ma dość grzania wody latem w piecu zgazowującym drewno i łeb boli, bo w porównaniu do PC dla CO informacji dużo mniej ;/


Prezentowane przeze mnie dwie Pc atlantic z allegro są po prostu sprzętem budżetowym i na pewno bym je kupił nie przejmując się copem niższym o 1 od PC którą mam tyle że moja nie była moim wyborem a z przetargu w ramach programu OZE i moja kosztowała ponad 12 tys. ja zapłaciłem za nią 2400 więc nie wybrzydzam. Nie wiem jakie masz doświadczenia bo ja 2 letnie, ale ta pompa pracuje, jak lodówka ja jej nie słyszę więc argument o głośności jest chyba z dupy. 

BTW
Ja mam sprzęt Atlantic w domu od 16 lat i jestem bardzo zadowolony, grzejniki bardzo polecam!

Może za dosadnie się wyraziłem  :cool:

----------


## gawel

> ad.1 Jednostka zewnętrzna umieszczona w pomieszczeniu nieogrzewanym będzie wychładzać pomieszczenie.
> Jednostka zewnętrzna nie ogrzewa tego pomieszczenie (mówimy o systemie który podgrzewa c.w.u. a nie jest elementem klimatyzacji).
> To czy wewnętrz tego pomieszczenia będzie cieplej czy chłodniej niż na zewnątrz zależy głównie od zewnętrznych temperatur.
> Latem w takim pomieszczeniu jest chłodniej niż na zewnątrz a zimą jest cieplej.
> Jednostka zewnętrzna wychładza to pomieszczenie.
> Nadal nie wierzę że są tacy którzy myślą że jednostka zewnętrzna, pobierająca ciepło z tego pomieszczenia, może ogrzewać to pomieszczenie. 
> Mówię o ludziach wykształconych technicznie. I tego dotyczyło może pierwsze zdanie.
> 
> ad.2 Co do drugiego to wszystko zależy od izolacyjności termicznej przegród i "dopływu" ciepła i zimna z zewnątrz w dzień i w nocy i od innych czynników. Nie ma takiego pomieszczenia nieogrzewanego który nie pobiera lub nie oddaje ciepła.
> ...


Mój przypadek jest nieco inny bo ja nie mam jednostki zewnętzrnej w garazu tylko czerpię z niego powietrze do PC cuw i to zaledwie kilka godzin , gdyby PC pracowała non stop to z pewnoscią po tygodniu w garazu byłoby tele st co na zewnątrz, ale tak nie jest. Natomiast pomysł żeby ejdnostka zewnetrzna ogrzewała pomieszczenie to na to bym nie wpadł widocznie za mich czasów nie było gimnazjów i takie twórcze wzloty mnie ominęły (na szczęście) .

Co do drugiego zdania to u mnie w przerwach garaż trochę się dogrzewa może od podłogi i PC ma lżej.

----------


## imrahil

szykuje się u mnie instalacja 7,44 kWp w cenie około 1200 zł/ kWp. mogłoby być znacznie taniej ale zawaliłem sprawę - wnioskowałem o dofinansowanie 6 kW - długa z tym historia (już dwa lata). bez dofinansowania słabo z opłacalnością przy G12W w Tauron Gliwice. ale zanosi się, że instalacja będzie (bo będzie tania), tyle że nie wiem jak policzyć czas zwrotu, bo nie wiem jak Tauron Gliwice to rozlicza. ktoś z nieprzewymiarowaną instalacją i G12W zna to z praktyki? na stronie Tauron nie ma informacji, na infolinii nie wiedzą i kazali napisać maila, a na maila nikt nie odpowiada. czytałem o jakiejś proporcji, ale jak ta proporcja ma być wyliczana? czasem się zastanawiam czy tego nie zgłosić do jakiegoś urzędu.

----------


## bobrow

> szykuje się u mnie instalacja 7,44 kWp w cenie około 1200 zł/ kWp. mogłoby być znacznie taniej ale zawaliłem sprawę - wnioskowałem o dofinansowanie 6 kW - długa z tym historia (już dwa lata). bez dofinansowania słabo z opłacalnością przy G12W w Tauron Gliwice. ale zanosi się, że instalacja będzie (bo będzie tania), tyle że nie wiem jak policzyć czas zwrotu, bo nie wiem jak Tauron Gliwice to rozlicza. ktoś z nieprzewymiarowaną instalacją i G12W zna to z praktyki? na stronie Tauron nie ma informacji, na infolinii nie wiedzą i kazali napisać maila, a na maila nikt nie odpowiada. czytałem o jakiejś proporcji, ale jak ta proporcja ma być wyliczana? czasem się zastanawiam czy tego nie zgłosić do jakiegoś urzędu.


Cześć,
ja też jestem w Tauronie -pisałem do nich w tej sprawie.
Generalnie liczą Ci całościowe zużycie w T1 i T2 -wtedy masz proporcję np 60% w T2. Teraz kiedy się rozliczasz z PV i masz mniejszą produkcje od zużycia - to co pozostanie jest właśnie rozliczane wg tej proporcji.
To nie jest jeszcze "najgorsze"-bilansowanie przy 3F algebraiczne zamiast wektorowego...

----------


## tkaczor123

> szykuje się u mnie instalacja 7,44 kWp w cenie około 1200 zł/ kWp. mogłoby być znacznie taniej ale zawaliłem sprawę - wnioskowałem o dofinansowanie 6 kW - długa z tym historia (już dwa lata). bez dofinansowania słabo z opłacalnością przy G12W w Tauron Gliwice. ale zanosi się, że instalacja będzie (bo będzie tania), tyle że nie wiem jak policzyć czas zwrotu, bo nie wiem jak Tauron Gliwice to rozlicza. ktoś z nieprzewymiarowaną instalacją i G12W zna to z praktyki? na stronie Tauron nie ma informacji, na infolinii nie wiedzą i kazali napisać maila, a na maila nikt nie odpowiada. czytałem o jakiejś proporcji, ale jak ta proporcja ma być wyliczana? czasem się zastanawiam czy tego nie zgłosić do jakiegoś urzędu.


7,44 kWp za 9 tyś bez pracy własnej - brałbym jak rolnik dopłaty  :big grin: .

----------


## gawel

No ba, kto by nie brał?  :eek:

----------


## Superior

Bierzta, bo to reszta!

Niedługo ten lub kolejny nierząd coś wymyśli - bilans w Enerdze itp. molochach musi się zgadzać.
Prezes też za 10 tys. nie będzie robił! 
Dowalą większy % za przechowywanie, lub inny geszeft. 
Takie przekręty są tu na porządku dziennym

W końcu będziecie płacili za prąd więcej niż bez panieli, a inwestycję wytłumaczycie ekologią. 
Chwalcie się znajomym, póki można. :rotfl:

----------


## gawel

> Bierzta, bo to reszta!
> 
> Niedługo ten lub kolejny nierząd coś wymyśli - bilans w Enerdze itp. molochach musi się zgadzać.
> Prezes też za 10 tys. nie będzie robił! 
> Dowalą większy % za przechowywanie, lub inny geszeft. 
> Takie przekręty są tu na porządku dziennym
> 
> W końcu będziecie płacili za prąd więcej niż bez panieli, a inwestycję wytłumaczycie ekologią. 
> Chwalcie się znajomym, póki można.


I co w związku z tym ?

----------


## Superior

> I co w związku z tym ?


Cóż, mądrej głowie dość po słowie...

----------


## bobrow

> szykuje się u mnie instalacja 7,44 kWp w cenie około 1200 zł/ kWp. mogłoby być znacznie taniej ale zawaliłem sprawę - wnioskowałem o dofinansowanie 6 kW - długa z tym historia (już dwa lata). bez dofinansowania słabo z opłacalnością przy G12W w Tauron Gliwice. ale zanosi się, że instalacja będzie (bo będzie tania), tyle że nie wiem jak policzyć czas zwrotu, bo nie wiem jak Tauron Gliwice to rozlicza. ktoś z nieprzewymiarowaną instalacją i G12W zna to z praktyki? na stronie Tauron nie ma informacji, na infolinii nie wiedzą i kazali napisać maila, a na maila nikt nie odpowiada. czytałem o jakiejś proporcji, ale jak ta proporcja ma być wyliczana? czasem się zastanawiam czy tego nie zgłosić do jakiegoś urzędu.


A to ja jeszcze odnośnie 1200pln/kWp.
Czy to jest cena całkowita za finalną instalację (tj razem z montażem i wszystkimi niezbędnymi komponentami instalacji)  , czy może tylko za panele i inwerter ?

----------


## bobrow

Wedle tytułu topicu -po Nowym Roku rządzący szacują wzrost cen energii dla "szarych zjadaczy chleba" o ok 10%.
Jak znam życie (i geografię) oraz zasadę podaży i popytu-średnie ceny instalacji PV będą szły w górę...ALE-szukajcie , a znajdziecie !
Nie "prorokuję" tu , ani nie staram się wymądrzać-zbierajcie oferty i czytajcie opinie o komponentach i wykonawcach.
To w tym momencie jest ukryty współczynnik z topicu-sprawa jest banalnie prosta :

-znając swoje zapotrzebowanie roczne na energię (np ze swojego eBoku), dobieracie zapotrzebowanie (nie chcę gmatwać i teraz nie ruszamy tematu bieżącej konsumpcji i opustu)
-zaglądacie np tu : http://kompaniasolarna.pl/fotowoltai...towoltaicznej/ i dobieracie moc 
-znając moc i możliwości "terenowe" instalacji liczycie "standardowe" uzyski roczne możecie policzyć "zwrot" inwestycji (najlepiej wg obecnych danych-jak podrożeje prąd , to tylko zyskacie)
I oto cała "tajemna wiedza" tego liczenia...

Ot , i tyle z mojej strony...
Tymczasem

----------


## vvvv

> Wedle tytułu topicu -po Nowym Roku rządzący szacują wzrost cen energii dla "szarych zjadaczy chleba" o ok 10%.
> Jak znam życie (i geografię) oraz zasadę podaży i popytu-średnie ceny instalacji PV będą szły w górę...ALE-szukajcie , a znajdziecie !
> Nie "prorokuję" tu , ani nie staram się wymądrzać-zbierajcie oferty i czytajcie opinie o komponentach i wykonawcach.
> To w tym momencie jest ukryty współczynnik z topicu-sprawa jest banalnie prosta :
> 
> -znając swoje zapotrzebowanie roczne na energię (np ze swojego eBoku), dobieracie zapotrzebowanie (nie chcę gmatwać i teraz nie ruszamy tematu bieżącej konsumpcji i opustu)
> -zaglądacie np tu : http://kompaniasolarna.pl/fotowoltai...towoltaicznej/ i dobieracie moc 
> -znając moc i możliwości "terenowe" instalacji liczycie "standardowe" uzyski roczne możecie policzyć "zwrot" inwestycji (najlepiej wg obecnych danych-jak podrożeje prąd , to tylko zyskacie)
> I oto cała "tajemna wiedza" tego liczenia...
> ...


Tak? Podwyżki? 
Dzisiaj rano. 



> „Zrobimy wszystko, by indywidualne gospodarstwa domowe nie odczuły podwyżki cen prądu” – mówił w Porannej rozmowie w RMF FM wicepremier i minister aktywów państwowych Jacek Sasin. „Są różne metody, żeby podwyżki nie było. Tak jak zrobiliśmy w tym roku, że było to ustawowe zamrożenie cen, czyli budżet rekompensował to wprost firmom. Są też inne metody, jak rekompensaty wprost odbiorcom”


 :stir the pot:

----------


## bobrow

Szanowny Kol "Góralu" ,
z przykrością przyznaję się ,że nie słyszałem tej "przełomowej" wypowiedzi "złotoustego Ministra"-zapamiętałem tylko wypowiedź p Minister Emilewicz...
Pzdr

PS
A my w firmie jak płaciliśmy o 150% droższy prąd -tak płacimy (w zeszłym roku było 0,22 pln netto - a w tym roku 0,545 pln netto za 1kWh)...
Ale w pewnej TV "śpiewają" ,że nie płacimy tyle -choć płacimy...
No cóż -idąc za "klasykiem" :"ciemny lud to kupi(ł)...i nawet co niektórzy nie chcą patrzeć na nasze faktury-bo przecie w TV (...) podawali ,że są dotowane różnice za prund dla firm...

----------


## vvvv

> Szanowny Kol "Góralu" ,
> z przykrością przyznaję się ,że nie słyszałem tej "przełomowej" wypowiedzi "złotoustego Ministra"-zapamiętałem tylko wypowiedź p Minister Emilewicz...
> Pzdr
> 
> PS
> A my w firmie jak płaciliśmy o 125% droższy prąd -tak płacimy (w zeszłym roku było 0,22 pln netto - a w tym roku 0,57 pln netto za 1kWh)...
> Ale w pewnej TV "śpiewają" ,że nie płacimy tyle -choć płacimy...
> No cóż -idąc za "klasykiem" :"ciemny lud to kupi(ł)...i nawet co niektórzy nie chcą patrzeć na nasze faktury-bo przecie w TV (...) podawali ,że są dotowane różnice za prund dla firm...


Rano było.Już nie pierwszy raz o tym mówi. Nie słuchasz tych co potrzeba. Wybory idą. Nie wiesz?  :big lol: 
No rekompensaty były. Twoja starta, żeś wniosku nie wypełnił. No, ale przecież to było wszystko takie proste i oczywiste co, gdzie i kiedy.  :wink: 

PS. Ja nie muszę śpiewać.

----------


## bobrow

> Rano było.Już nie pierwszy raz o tym mówi. Nie słuchasz tych co potrzeba. Wybory idą. Nie wiesz? 
> No rekompensaty były. Twoja starta, żeś wniosku nie wypełnił. No, ale przecież to było wszystko takie proste i oczywiste co, gdzie i kiedy. 
> 
> PS. Ja nie muszę śpiewać.


Ależ wnioseczek wypełniony - a jakże ...
Tylko pULSAR (celowo tak napisałem !!!) ma to gdzieś...

PS
I nie wchodząc w tematykę "polityczną", to moim skromnym zdaniem ci "źli" są tak dobrzy , ponieważ ci "dobrzy" są tak kiepscy...
Etykiety dowolne-sens będzie ten sam...

----------


## vvvv

> Ależ wnioseczek wypełniony - a jakże ...
> Tylko pULSAR (celowo tak napisałem !!!) ma to gdzieś...
> 
> PS
> I nie wchodząc w tematykę "polityczną", to moim skromnym zdaniem ci "źli" są tak dobrzy , ponieważ ci "dobrzy" są tak kiepscy...
> Etykiety dowolne-sens będzie ten sam...


No to nieładnie z ich strony. Prąd i gaz bez polityki? No Panie.  
Oj będzie się działo.   :cool: 
Pozdrowienia.

----------


## bobrow

> No to nieładnie z ich strony. Prąd i gaz bez polityki? No Panie.  
> Oj będzie się działo.  
> Pozdrowienia.


Komunę jakoś przeżyłem w PL -to i zapewne socjalizm przeżyję, aby tylko zdrowia starczyło...
Pzdr

----------


## fotohobby

> Cóż, mądrej głowie dość po słowie...


Jakby jeszcze to słowo było mądre...

----------


## gawel

> Jakby jeszcze to słowo było mądre...


 :yes:

----------


## Superior

> Jakby jeszcze to słowo było mądre...


Jakbyś jeszcze Ty był mądry...

Zresztą, nieważne, mądry czy głupi, 
bo w polskiej noworocznej (i już nie tylko) tradycji:
"Podwyżka tu, podwyżka tam, 
podwyżka wuja zrobi nam."
Buchachacha :rotfl: 

Jeszcze wspomnicie moje słowa:



> W końcu będziecie płacili za prąd więcej niż bez panieli, a inwestycję wytłumaczycie ekologią.

----------


## vvvv

> Komunę jakoś przeżyłem w PL -to i zapewne socjalizm przeżyję, aby tylko zdrowia starczyło...
> Pzdr


No widzisz Panie nie da rady bez polityki, jeżeli chodzi o ceny energii. Tylko ten Twój sprzedawca to taki kapitalista jest, bo coś drogo u niego. No chyba, że to rezerwowy.  Co do cen to pewnie, że kiedyś tam będzie drożej. Tanio to już było. Nie tylko prądu. Taka rzeczywistość jak opisałeś, będzie dotyczyła  też niedługo gazu (również dla gospodarstw domowych), co oczywiście będzie miało wpływ na cenę prądu. I tak w kółko. Zobaczysz kiedyś cenę 500zł/MWh, a pewnie może i więcej, szczególnie po tym jak "nasi" wrócili dumni po ostatnich negocjacjach z UE. Tylko, żeby było czym płacić, za ten prąd czy gaz i żeby miał kto kupować to co tam zrobisz w tej firmie. 
Ja jak mi padnie, a może i wcześniej,  ten mój "mega" falownik to kupuję hybrydę i jakąś baterię do tego. No i będę liczył "opłacalność" od nowa, bo ja niedługo to na "zero" wyjdę.  :big grin:

----------


## imrahil

> A to ja jeszcze odnośnie 1200pln/kWp.
> Czy to jest cena całkowita za finalną instalację (tj razem z montażem i wszystkimi niezbędnymi komponentami instalacji)  , czy może tylko za panele i inwerter ?


generalnie to koszt instalacji jest pokrywany w 80% ze środków unijnych, w 20% ze środków gminy. chodzi ponoć o całkowity koszt i z wszelkich dokumentów tak wynika,w dodatku limit wydatków jest bardzo duży - 5500 zł netto/kW. beneficjent ma opłacić VAT. ale chodzi o instalacje o mocach z wniosków sprzed dwóch lat. wnioskowałem wtedy o mniejszą, bo mam mały dach, a w międzyczasie sporo się zmieniło na rynku. planuję zrobić instalację o większej mocy (co jest dopuszczone przez gminę) i nadwyżkę pokryć z własnych środków, co po wstępnej wycenie daje około 1200 zł/kW przy instalacji 7,44 kW zamiast wnioskowanej 6 kW. zobaczymy jak będzie, będę informował. jedyne czego się obawiam, to że moja instalacja ruszy dopiero w drugiej połowie 2020, ale darowanemu koniowi w zęby się nie zagląda.

----------


## vvvv

No i jak tam te podwyżki "malkontenci i wiadomo kto"  :wink: ? 

Kuźwa dłużej mi się będą te panele "zwracały". Szlak.  :bash:

----------


## bobrow

> generalnie to koszt instalacji jest pokrywany w 80% ze środków unijnych, w 20% ze środków gminy. chodzi ponoć o całkowity koszt i z wszelkich dokumentów tak wynika,w dodatku limit wydatków jest bardzo duży - 5500 zł netto/kW. beneficjent ma opłacić VAT. ale chodzi o instalacje o mocach z wniosków sprzed dwóch lat. wnioskowałem wtedy o mniejszą, bo mam mały dach, a w międzyczasie sporo się zmieniło na rynku. planuję zrobić instalację o większej mocy (co jest dopuszczone przez gminę) i nadwyżkę pokryć z własnych środków, co po wstępnej wycenie daje około 1200 zł/kW przy instalacji 7,44 kW zamiast wnioskowanej 6 kW. zobaczymy jak będzie, będę informował. jedyne czego się obawiam, to że moja instalacja ruszy dopiero w drugiej połowie 2020, ale darowanemu koniowi w zęby się nie zagląda.


Ok-rozumiem.A czy to nie Ty utworzyłeś małe konsorcjum do ściągania paneli i osprzętu z chinlandii ? Nie pytałeś się tu może czy ktoś by nie chciał się przyłączyć do tego importu ?

----------


## bobrow

> No widzisz Panie nie da rady bez polityki, jeżeli chodzi o ceny energii. Tylko ten Twój sprzedawca to taki kapitalista jest, bo coś drogo u niego. No chyba, że to rezerwowy.  .


Nie -to jest "zwykła" umowa z * o zmianie cen energii w uzasadnionej sytuacji rynkowej...

----------


## vvvv

> Nie -to jest "zwykła" umowa z * o zmianie cen energii w uzasadnionej sytuacji rynkowej...


A to nieładnie. No bo czy było uzasadnienie by o tyle podnieść ceny? No te 10-20% to ok, ale nie ponad 100%. Może to  jakiś kapitalista nie socjalista czy komunista?  :wink:

----------


## imrahil

> Ok-rozumiem.A czy to nie Ty utworzyłeś małe konsorcjum do ściągania paneli i osprzętu z chinlandii ? Nie pytałeś się tu może czy ktoś by nie chciał się przyłączyć do tego importu ?


to na pewno nie ja byłem  :smile: . do tej pory zbytnio się nie interesowałem PV, bo mi się instalacja nie opłacała. ale przy dotacji to co innego

----------


## bobrow

> to na pewno nie ja byłem . do tej pory zbytnio się nie interesowałem PV, bo mi się instalacja nie opłacała. ale przy dotacji to co innego


A to sorki.

----------


## bobrow

O - właśnie URE zatwierdziło wzrost cen w Tauronie...

----------


## marcinbbb

to 20% lub jak kto woli wzrost rachunków o 9PLN/miech.

----------


## fotohobby

> O - właśnie URE zatwierdziło wzrost cen w Tauronie...


Inni dostawcy chyba trochę przegięli, bo ich wnioski zostały odrzucone

----------


## bobrow

Z tym importem to chyba był kol Myjk-ciekawe jak mu to finalnie wyszło ?

----------


## kedlaw0

> Inni dostawcy chyba trochę przegięli, bo ich wnioski zostały odrzucone


Co znaczy przegięli? Wg Ciebie ile tzn. nie przegiąć? Pewnie chcieli dać podwyżkę za obecny rok i na kolejny. Prezesi nie chcą być oskarżeni o działanie na szkodę spółek.

----------


## cuuube

> Co znaczy przegięli? Wg Ciebie ile tzn. nie przegiąć? Pewnie chcieli dać podwyżkę za obecny rok i na kolejny. Prezesi nie chcą być oskarżeni o działanie na szkodę spółek.







> Od 30 do nawet 60 proc.
> I tak - *Tauron* swoją stratę i to, ile powinno mu oddać państwo (różnica ceny i rekompensata) oszacował na 821 mln zł w ciągu pierwszych dziewięciu miesięcy roku. Jednocześnie klientom "masowym" sprzedał energię za 2,26 mld zł. Żeby wyjść na zero i nie tracić na preferencjach dla gospodarstw domowych, *podwyżka musiałaby wynosić 36 proc.*
> 
> Grupa *PGE* rekompensaty wyliczyła na 977 mln zł przy sprzedaży detalicznej energii za 3,23 mld zł. Wychodzi *ponad 30 proc.*
> 
> Czytaj też: URE: "Nie wszystkie koszty sprzedawców energii są uzasadnione"
> 
> Dużo niebezpieczniej wygląda to w przypadku *Enei.* Ta wyliczyła rekompensatę na 507 mln zł, a dla gospodarstw domowych sprzedała energię za 846 mln zł. Wniosek? Tylko podwyżka cen* o 60 proc.* byłaby satysfakcjonująca.
> 
> ...


https://www.money.pl/gospodarka/ceny...65289601a.html

----------


## kedlaw0

Jeszcze jedne wybory przed suwerenem, a potem...

----------


## cuuube

W TVN 24 ktoś się właśnie wypowiadał, że te 9 zł to dla G11 , a dla g12 


> nieznacznie więcej , około 15zł


  :big lol:

----------


## fotohobby

> Co znaczy przegięli? Wg Ciebie ile tzn. nie przegiąć? Pewnie chcieli dać podwyżkę za obecny rok i na kolejny. Prezesi nie chcą być oskarżeni o działanie na szkodę spółek.


A jakie ma znaczenie moje zdanie ?
Liczy się zdanie URE.

moje zdanie jest takie,  że podwyżki powinno się rozkładac w czasie, a nie sztucznie regulować rynek, pogarszając tym samym sytuację, kiedy w końcu nastąpi czas, że nie bèdzie to już możliwe.

----------


## marcinbbb

Panowie ale nazywajmy rzeczy po imieniu zobaczcie Innogy, Enea, gdzieś Tauron sprzedaje prąd po 0,52PLN/kWh Energa w tym samym czasie sprzedaje prąd po 0,6PLN/kWh. Zobaczcie 8 gr na każdym 1kWh TERAZ!
Czyli Tauron. Enea, Innogy by zrównać się teraz z najdroższym Energa musieli by podnieść ceny w G11 o jakieś 17%, To Energa musiała by zażądać za prąd 8gr. więcej bo tak zawsze było i kolejne 17% aby być na podobnym poziomie =0,6 + 0,08 + 17% = 0,8PLN/kWh a to wzrost o 1/3 czyli podwyżka o 33%.

A Energa chciała pewnie ciut więcej "tak na przyszłość" tym samym wzrost o 40% jest bardzo prawdopodobny ale nie teraz i w czerwcu ale w przyszłym roku - czy to przegięcie czy nie oceńcie sami.

----------


## kedlaw0

Oczywiście, że tak. A ja zwrócę uwagę, że odbiorcy indywidualni to tylko 25% i tylko ich te "braki" podwyżek dotyczą. 75% to firmy i tu hulaj dusza, a koniec końców i tak to my część ich podwyżek zapłacimy w rachunkach za różne usługi i towary.

----------


## cuuube

Coś mi się wydaje, że w przyszłym roku pobijemy Niemców  (z liczbą montowanych instalacji na miesiąc)
https://gramwzielone.pl/energia-slon...w-fotowoltaice

----------


## marcinbbb

Ciesz się jak każdy z tych instalujących PV w zimę będzie chciał odebrać swój opust  :smile:  Backout murowany, będą kombinowali na szybko co tu zrobić abyśmy prąd "sprzedali" niż go chcieli odbierać. I niech tylko co 5 zamontuje klimatyzację w domu na upalne dni.

----------


## cuuube

Nierząd już działa by prundu nie zabrakło




https://youtu.be/AFOmNrPLBuA



https://wysokienapiecie.pl/18396-mag...y-elektryczne/

----------


## marcinbbb

Nie wiem tylko kto im to sfinansuje, bo przecie chyba PGE nie dorzuci już nawet 1 PLN, PKO chyba też się miało wycofać, Niemiecki Green Pies miał się przywiązywać do kominów abyśmy kupowali ruski gaz, od Niemców z nord stream 2

----------


## d7d

> Panowie ale nazywajmy rzeczy po imieniu zobaczcie Innogy, Enea, gdzieś Tauron sprzedaje prąd po 0,52PLN/kWh Energa w tym samym czasie sprzedaje prąd po 0,6PLN/kWh. Zobaczcie 8 gr na każdym 1kWh TERAZ!
> Czyli Tauron. Enea, Innogy by zrównać się teraz z najdroższym Energa musieli by podnieść ceny w G11 o jakieś 17%, To Energa musiała by zażądać za prąd 8gr. więcej bo tak zawsze było i kolejne 17% aby być na podobnym poziomie =0,6 + 0,08 + 17% = 0,8PLN/kWh a to wzrost o 1/3 czyli podwyżka o 33%.
> 
> A Energa chciała pewnie ciut więcej "tak na przyszłość" tym samym wzrost o 40% jest bardzo prawdopodobny ale nie teraz i w czerwcu ale w przyszłym roku - czy to przegięcie czy nie oceńcie sami.


Źle liczysz, Energia teraz jest droższa o 8 gr czyli o ~15,4%.
Po podniesieniu ceny przez ENEA o 8gr Energia też podnosi ceny o 8gr lub chce być nadal "droższa" o 15,4% od ENEA czy będzie miała cenę 0,69 zł a nie 0,80 PLN/kWh.

----------


## cuuube

> Przecież firmy już płacą za energię elektryczną bez żadnych zniżek. Popatrz na stawki w taryfach "C" dzisiaj.


Dziś w radiu słyszałem , że lotnisko w Modlinie załapało się na rezerwowego sprzedawcę prądu i płacą X3 . Niby będą mogli od nowego roku szukać lepszej opcji.

----------


## marcinbbb

*d7d*
Jednym słowem energa musi być droższa o 8gr. i 15,4%
= 60gr/kWh + 15% =0,69
+ 8 groszy = 0,78gr/kWh
Energa nie chcę być na równi ale proporcjonalnie droższa niż tańsi dystrybutorzy.

----------


## cuuube

Energa musi być droższa bo taki mamy klimat

https://trojmiasto.wyborcza.pl/trojm...l-decyzji.html

https://m.wirtualnemedia.pl/m/artyku...polskim-radiem

----------


## d7d

> *d7d*
> Jednym słowem energa musi być droższa o 8gr. i 15,4%
> = 60gr/kWh + 15% =0,69
> + 8 groszy = 0,78gr/kWh
> Energa nie chcę być na równi ale proporcjonalnie droższa niż tańsi dystrybutorzy.


"Proporcjonalnie" to właśnie o 15,4% a nie o 15,4% + 0,08 PLN/kWh
Sumarycznie będą drożsi o 0,09 PLN/kWh - byli o 0,08 PLN a Ty uważasz że będą drożsi o 0,18 PLN/kW czyli o drożsi o 30%.
Matematyka się kłania.

----------


## d7d

> Energa musi być droższa bo taki mamy klimat
> 
> https://trojmiasto.wyborcza.pl/trojm...l-decyzji.html
> 
> https://m.wirtualnemedia.pl/m/artyku...polskim-radiem


Tragedia...
Cytat z artykułu:



> Choć wyboru formalnie dokonuje rada nadzorcza, to z naszych informacji wynika, że w PiS-ie nie zapadła jeszcze decyzja, kto ma rządzić gdańską spółką.

----------


## kulibob

> W TVN 24 ktoś się właśnie wypowiadał, że te 9 zł to dla G11 , a dla g12


Nie ciesz japy  :smile: 

To są założenia dla G11 – 1773 kWh rocznie; G12 – 3341 kWh rocznie

Czyli realnie mniejszy wzrost w g12.


U mnie wzrost o niecały grosz na kwh na przesyle. Wzrostdo obecnego zużycia o ok 18zł a do planowanego o ok50zł.
I znowu PV się ie opłaca 
Ale chyba ostatni rok kiedy warto założyć ceny prądu wzrosną za rok to i instalacje podrożeją albo czekać do kryzysu gospodarczego jak kredyciarze się wysypią i gospodarka się sypnie robocizna padnie na pysk.

----------


## cuuube

> Nie ciesz japy 
> 
> To są założenia dla G11 – 1773 kWh rocznie; G12 – 3341 kWh rocznie
> 
> Czyli realnie mniejszy wzrost w g12.
> 
> 
> U mnie wzrost o niecały grosz na kwh na przesyle. Wzrostdo obecnego zużycia o ok 18zł a do planowanego o ok50zł.
> I znowu PV się ie opłaca 
> Ale chyba ostatni rok kiedy warto założyć ceny prądu wzrosną za rok to i instalacje podrożeją albo czekać do kryzysu gospodarczego jak kredyciarze się wysypią i gospodarka się sypnie robocizna padnie na pysk.


Nie cieszę się ze wzrostu cen , tylko z leję z określenia "nieznacznie" ...9 , a 15 zł, to nie jest nieznacznie .

----------


## kulibob

> Nie cieszę się ze wzrostu cen , tylko z leję z określenia "nieznacznie" ...9 , a 15 zł, to nie jest nieznacznie .


Patrząc proporcjami wg jakich liczyli to jest to podobnie troche taniej w g12. Tak na oko to w g12 musiało by  być 17zł aby było po równo

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Tragedia...
> Cytat z artykułu: Choć wyboru formalnie dokonuje rada nadzorcza, to z naszych informacji wynika, że w PiS-ie nie zapadła jeszcze decyzja, kto ma rządzić gdańską spółką.


Jestem skłonny wierzyć; żona kolegi pracuje zw Pcimiu z żoną prezesa Obajtka z Orlenu (wspaniała kariera, z wójta Pcimia w kilka lat na prezesa Energi i potem Orlenu) - wg tej ostatniej, podobno kiedy przyjeżdża  na wizyty do prezesa Kaczyńskiego musi przebrać się w dostarczone ubranie - żeby mieć pewność, że nie ma podsłuchów - i dopiero wtedy odbiera decyzje. Jet to tak absurdalne, że chyba prawdziwe, przynajmniej ja nie wymyśliłbym czegoś takiego.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Jestem skłonny wierzyć; żona kolegi pracuje zw Pcimiu z żoną prezesa Obajtka z Orlenu (wspaniała kariera, z wójta Pcimia w kilka lat na prezesa Energi i potem Orlenu) - wg tej ostatniej, podobno kiedy przyjeżdża  na wizyty do prezesa Kaczyńskiego *musi przebrać się w dostarczone ubranie - żeby mieć pewność, że nie ma podsłuchów* - i dopiero wtedy odbiera decyzje. Jet to tak absurdalne, że chyba prawdziwe, przynajmniej ja nie wymyśliłbym czegoś takiego.


Kurde, nawet Górski w Uchu Prezesa tego nie wymyślił...

----------


## Superior

Kto chciałby się założyć, że - mając panele na dachu - za parę lat za prąd, będziemy płacić tyle tyle samo lub więcej niż dziś bez paneli?

----------


## marcin225

"Ciepło" się kablarzom zaczyna robić bo przecież w roku wyborczym nie miało być drożej... tak jak pisałem co roku będą podnosić te 10-15% I za kilka lat dobijemy do złotówki za kWh.

----------


## Superior

> "Ciepło" się kablarzom zaczyna robić


Już nie ma znaczenia czy ten nierząd czy inny. 
Jest baaaaaardzo drogo, a na rękę masz niecałe 10 zł/godz (najniższa krajowa).
Jak tłumaczyłem, że płacę pod złotówkę za kWh, to wyskoczył Kajzen z 23 groszami. 
Ja czytam fakturę, to tyle wychodzi.
Kiedy tłumaczyłem, że za roboczogodzinę kupię 11 kWh, to wyskoczył jakiś inny matematyk z pytaniem: a kto w Polsce zarabia 6zł/h?
Następny mądrale zaczął się chwalić, że zarabia więcej niż najniższą...

Tymczasem na Zachodzie za godzinę pracy kupię około 50 kWh.
Opłata stała jest jedna i UWAGA!!! na cały rok wynosi wartość 2 rbh...
Nie dość że tu jest drogo, to jeszcze będzie drożej.
Bo taki mamy klimat...byle obywatela wy....ć...

----------


## kulibob

> "Ciepło" się kablarzom zaczyna robić bo przecież w roku wyborczym nie miało być drożej... tak jak pisałem co roku będą podnosić te 10-15% I za kilka lat dobijemy do złotówki za kWh.


Niecały grosz wzrostu na przesyle tragedia. zamiastt 27 to 28gr w taniej a w drogiej 68.  No ale przekonuje się do PV ongrid no chyba że znowu przy wycenach na początku roku mnie wkurwią z ceną 5000 za kWp

----------


## kedlaw0

https://www.money.pl/gospodarka/ceny...08482689a.html

Lada moment pewnie podwyżki u Enei, Energi i PGE.

----------


## d7d

Wiadomo dlaczego rosną ceny - są to normalne mechanizmy gospodarcze i nie ma co narzekać!  :wink: 



> „Proszę państwa, ceny rosną. Tak, ceny rosną. Ja sobie zdaję z tego sprawę, ale musicie mieć państwo świadomość, że jak rosną wynagrodzenia, to niestety rosną też i ceny”
> „Przedsiębiorcy podnoszą ceny, dlatego, że im wzrastają koszty. Jak im wzrastają koszty, to oni starają się sobie to zrekompensować wzrostem cen. To są niestety normalne mechanizmy gospodarcze”

----------


## kulibob

Może to kolejna zagrywka. Uznają nowe wnioski enei......dowalą po 10%. 
Dudziaczek się zbulwersuje ustawa na kolanie aby obniżyć jakieś opłaty stałe itp. Dudziaczek bohater. Taki wstęp do kolejnej intronizacji Dudziaka.

----------


## gawel

> Może to kolejna zagrywka. Uznają nowe wnioski enei......dowalą po 10%. 
> Dudziaczek się zbulwersuje ustawa na kolanie aby obniżyć jakieś opłaty stałe itp. Dudziaczek bohater. Taki wstęp do kolejnej intronizacji Dudziaka.


Czy Tobie chodzi o Urszule Dudziak ?  :Confused:

----------


## kulibob

> Czy Tobie chodzi o Urszule Dudziak ?


O prezydenta części Polaków ale nie  mojego.Marionetka Imperatora

----------


## Bertha

> Czy Tobie chodzi o Urszule Dudziak ?


Co miałeś z języka polskiego?     Napisał jasno:  Dudziaczek   a nie Dudziaczka.  Jakiś problem z deklinacją?

----------


## gawel

> Co miałeś z języka polskiego?     Napisał jasno:  Dudziaczek   a nie Dudziaczka.  Jakiś problem z deklinacją?


Tak a ty?

----------


## gawel

> O prezydenta części Polaków ale nie  mojego.Marionetka Imperatora


ja mam na to jedno określenie klaun w sumie nawet sympatyczne

----------


## Kaizen

> "Ciepło" się kablarzom zaczyna robić bo przecież w roku wyborczym nie miało być drożej... tak jak pisałem co roku będą podnosić te 10-15% I za kilka lat dobijemy do złotówki za kWh.


I jest drożej. Wbrew tendencyjnym newsom (jak ja nie lubię dyskusji nie opartych na podstawowych danych - czemu nikt nie sięgną do taryf na stronie URE?) podwyżki są.




W PGE zużywający 7,5MWh w G12 z udziałem 20% drogiej taryfy zapłacą drożej o 19,26 zł rocznie (czyli 0,77%). I gdzie te 40% podwyżki?

Dalej - Tauron jako jedyny dostał zgodę na podwyżkę cen samej energii (w PGE podrożała tylko dystrybucja). I co? I dalej Gliwiczanie zapłacą o 17,79% taniej w G12 niż mieszkańcy podwarszawskich wiosek.

Zaktualizowałem arkusz, który już tu linkowałem - dorzuciłem stawki z teraz zatwierdzonych taryf i porównanie. Jak gdzieś się pomyliłem, to prośba o info, poprawię. Oczywiście każdy może podstawiać swoje dane i robić swoje porównania.

----------


## gawel

> I jest drożej. Wbrew tendencyjnym newsom (jak ja nie lubię dyskusji nie opartych na podstawowych danych - czemu nikt nie sięgną do taryf na stronie URE?) podwyżki są.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W PGE zużywający 7,5MWh w G12 z udziałem 20% drogiej taryfy zapłacą drożej o 19,26 zł rocznie (czyli 0,77%). I gdzie te 40% podwyżki?
> 
> Dalej - Tauron jako jedyny dostał zgodę na podwyżkę cen samej energii (w PGE podrożała tylko dystrybucja). I co? I dalej Gliwiczanie zapłacą o 17,79% taniej w G12 niż mieszkańcy podwarszawskich wiosek.
> 
> Zaktualizowałem arkusz, który już tu linkowałem - dorzuciłem stawki z teraz zatwierdzonych taryf i porównanie. Jak gdzieś się pomyliłem, to prośba o info, poprawię. Oczywiście każdy może podstawiać swoje dane i robić swoje porównania.


Gliwicki Tauron i nie wiem czy inne tez nie mają super tani przesył w 2015 roku jak porównywalem to w II strefie w taryfie g12w ja miełem 11 gr a kolega z Rybnika 4 gr o czym tu mówić :sad:

----------


## gawel

> Przyganiał kocioł garnkowi.


 :Confused:

----------


## gawel

> Jeśli kogoś nazywasz klaunem to znaczy że wiesz jak to jest nim być. Z autopsji patrząc w lustro.


 :popcorn:

----------


## Bertha

> Tak a ty?


Ja w ogólniaku miałem z polskiego tylko "dobry",  chyba że komuś napisałem wypracowanie,  aaaa to delikwent zawsze otrzymywał "bardzo dobry". 
Temat nie miał znaczenia.  Kiedyś będąc na studiach zajechałem do domu, siostra coś mówiła o jakimś historycznym serialu telewizyjnym a wtedy telewizory oglądałem tylko od chassis i szyjki kineskopu, na ekranie uwentualnie interesował mnie obraz kontrolny oraz czy obraz nie jest na lewą stronę  (źle się czyta napisy    :big lol: ).  
Wypytałem co i jak tam było, myśli ubrałem w słowa , zacząłem przed kolacją potem dokończyłem i tradycji stało sie zadość. Ocena: Bardzo dobry!
Wtedy oceny były w skali 2-5.
 Na ostatnim zjeździe klasowym nie chciałem psuć humoru polonistce...   Mam więcej takich kwiatków, lecz po co stresować emerytów?  
Pamiętać należy dobre chwile.

----------


## gawel

> Ja w ogólniaku miałem z polskiego tylko "dobry",  chyba że komuś napisałem wypracowanie,  aaaa to delikwent zawsze otrzymywał "bardzo dobry". 
> Temat nie miał znaczenia.  Kiedyś będąc na studiach zajechałem do domu, siostra coś mówiła o jakimś historycznym serialu telewizyjnym a wtedy telewizory oglądałem tylko od chassis i szyjki kineskopu, na ekranie uwentualnie interesował mnie obraz kontrolny oraz czy obraz nie jest na lewą stronę  (źle się czyta napisy   ).  
> Wypytałem co i jak tam było, myśli ubrałem w słowa , zacząłem przed kolacją potem dokończyłem i tradycji stało sie zadość. Ocena: Bardzo dobry!
> Wtedy oceny były w skali 2-5.
>  Na ostatnim zjeździe klasowym nie chciałem psuć humoru polonistce...   Mam więcej takich kwiatków, lecz po co stresować emerytów?  
> Pamiętać należy dobre chwile.


Boże ja zdawałem maturę 29 lat temu , Ja pierd  ole ale stary ze mnie uj  :sad: , i miałem tez 4 z polskiego a na maturze bdb  :tongue:  ech to były fajne czasy i marzenia były ważniejsze niż wspomnienia bo byłem młody ...

----------


## d7d

> Jeśli kogoś nazywasz klaunem to znaczy że wiesz jak to jest nim być. Z autopsji patrząc w lustro.


Chyba jednak nie masz racji...
To że kogoś jakoś nazywasz (określasz) nie znaczy że musisz widzieć jak to jest nim być.
Jeżeli ktoś kogoś nazwie złodziejem to znaczy że sam musi być złodziejem?

----------


## Bertha

> Boże ja zdawałem maturę 29 lat temu , Ja pierd  ole ale stary ze mnie uj , i miałem tez 4 z polskiego a na maturze bdb  ech to były fajne czasy i marzenia były ważniejsze niż wspomnienia bo byłem młody ...


He,he,he, chyba starego nie widziałeś.  Maturę zdawałem w pierwszym roku panowania Edwarda G. nazwanego później Rozrzutnym.   W wakacje na Wybrzeżu jeszcze można było zobaczyć ślady po ostrzale, wystarczyło uważnie patrzeć i słuchać rodziny z Trójmiasta.

----------


## kulibob

> A Ty czyją marionetką jesteś?


Dobrzewiedzieć kogo politycznie popierasz. Dzięki za to co niedługo się tu będzie działo.

----------


## Stanowska

> A co do opłacalności, to mam kumpla, który przy browarze kategorycznie dowodził, że to nie ma szans się zwrócić, prędzej się zepsuje, spali, grad zbije i w ogóle Sodoma i Gomora.
> Po jakimś czasie, podczas spotkania w gronie mieszanym, okazało się się, że jego żona kategorycznie stwierdziła, że nie chce "tego" na swoim dachu w kolorze "jesienny liść"


Teraz to mnie rozbawiłeś  :big grin:  :big grin: 
Dobre, naprawdę dobre! i prawdziwe  :wink: 
Ech, te baby...

----------


## d7d

> Kto chciałby się założyć, że - mając panele na dachu - za parę lat za prąd, będziemy płacić tyle tyle samo lub więcej niż dziś bez paneli?


Czyli teraz ktoś ne posiada instalacji PV płaci 2400 zł rocznie za prąd z opłatami stałymi.
Za klika lat ten sam użytkownik będzie posiadał na swoim dachu instalację PV pokrywającą 100% zapotrzebowanie i będzie płacił więcej niż obecnie 2400 zł rocznie?
Teoretycznie jest to nawet możliwe.
Teraz opłaty stałe to 20 zł/m-c a za kilka lat opłaty stałe będę wynosić 240 zł/mc czyli same opłaty stałe to będzie 2.880 zł rocznie.
2.880 zł < 2.400 zł !! 
Te zwiększone opłaty stałe będą za posiadanie instalacji PV.

----------


## marxxx

Ja twierdzę że to nadal będzie jedna z najlepszych inwestycji jakie można uczynić. Na pewno o lepszym zwrocie niż lokaty bankowe cz zysk z wynajmu mieszkań.

----------


## kulibob

> Ja twierdzę że to nadal będzie jedna z najlepszych inwestycji jakie można uczynić. Na pewno o lepszym zwrocie niż lokaty bankowe cz zysk z wynajmu mieszkań.


Tego nie byłbym taki pewien. To zależy od czasu zwrotu i tempa wzrostu cen. Jednka musisz uwzględnić to że najpierw musi się zwrócić i ma określona żywotność również należy uwzględnić ryzyko polityczne. Wiec jeśli to ne będzie optymalizowana instalacja to prawdopodobny zwrot to kapitał + 100-200% w ciągu 20 lat więc dupy nie rwie

----------


## Danyy90

Kolego kaizen może teraz, po podwyżkach, pochwalisz się jak to mało płacisz za prąd?

----------


## Kaizen

> Kolego kaizen może teraz, po podwyżkach, pochwalisz się jak to mało płacisz za prąd?


Jak dotąd nie dostałem żadnych podwyżek. Za to moi rodzice naliczeń jeszcze nie dostali - ale na klatce schodowej wisi już coś takiego:



VAT i akcyzę na prąd obniżają i do końca marca, jak się nie mylę, to raptem będę za tanią strefę płacił o 0,0064gr/kWh drożej czyli o *1,7%*- to kilkakrotnie mniejsza podwyżka niż inflacja czyli realnie obniżka i jeszcze mniejsza opłacalność PV.
https://www.gkpge.pl/content/downloa...o_taryfy_g.pdf
https://www.gkpge.pl/content/downloa...eny-brutto.pdf

Za to:




i

https://wysokienapiecie.pl/42645-mag...iczeniem-mocy/

----------


## fotohobby

> Kolego kaizen może teraz, po podwyżkach, pochwalisz się jak to mało płacisz za prąd?


A dostałeś już nowe cenniki ?

----------


## fotohobby

> VAT i akcyzę na prąd obniżają i do końca marca, jak się nie mylę, to raptem będę za tanią strefę płacił o 0,0064gr/kWh drożej czyli o *1,7%*- to kilkakrotnie mniejsza podwyżka niż inflacja czyli realnie obniżka i jeszcze mniejsza opłacalność PV.


Tylko, że to pudrowanie trupa i w końcu stawki VAT powrócą do dawnych poziomów
A wtedy na horyzoncie będzie pewnie kolejna podwyżka cen EE.

Co znów skróci czas zwrotu PV

----------


## Danyy90

Kaizen, czyli wg. ciebie będziemy wszyscy płacić za e.el. mniej ?
Super

----------


## Danyy90

Tyle tylko że mam obawy ich twoje liczenie jest tak samo kreatywne jak pr-owców z partii rządzącej

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen, czyli wg. ciebie będziemy wszyscy płacić za e.el. mniej ?


Zapisz się na kurs czytania ze zrozumieniem. Nic nie pisałem o wszystkich. Pytałeś o mnie - to odpowiedziałem o moich opłatach.




> Tyle tylko że mam obawy ich twoje liczenie jest tak samo kreatywne jak pr-owców z partii rządzącej


Podałem linki do opłat uwzględniających obniżkę VATu i rezygnację akcyzy u mojego dystrybutora i sprzedawcy.

----------


## Danyy90

> Zapisz się na kurs czytania ze zrozumieniem. Nic nie pisałem o wszystkich. Pytałeś o mnie - to odpowiedziałem o moich opłatach.
> 
> I BRAWO w końcu zrozumiałeś
> To TOBIE się nie opłaca instalacja fotowoltaiczna
> Wyraziłeś swoje zdanie i h.. i kropka.
> Bo naprawdę rzygać się chce czytając Twoje posty jak komuś wciskasz na siłę swoje racje.
> Poza tematem ja też grzeje kablami, niestety nie mam takiej ceny za prąd jak ty i MI się opłaca montować PV
> 
> 
> ...


I jestem pewien że podwyżka cen prądu będzie sporo wyższa niż ta ich populistyczna obniżka akcyzy. Po to w końcu jest ta obniżka żeby złagodzić skutki podwyżki.
Kotojeb nie dopłaci ci żebyś ty miał lepiej.
Czyli wyjdzie drożej.
W tym kraju nic nie tanieje, nie udawaj naiwnego że tego nie widzisz.

----------


## Danyy90

I BRAWO w końcu zrozumiałeś
To TOBIE się nie opłaca instalacja fotowoltaiczna
Wyraziłeś swoje zdanie i h.. i kropka.
Bo naprawdę rzygać się chce czytając Twoje posty jak komuś wciskasz na siłę swoje racje.
Poza tematem ja też grzeje kablami, niestety nie mam takiej ceny za prąd jak ty i MI się opłaca montować PV

----------


## Danyy90

Sorki źle powklejalem

----------


## niedowiarek

> ...Wyraziłeś swoje zdanie i h.. i kropka...


I powyższe demaskuje poziom.....

----------


## Kaizen

> Wyraziłeś swoje zdanie i h.. i kropka.
> Bo naprawdę rzygać się chce czytając Twoje posty jak komuś wciskasz na siłę swoje racje.


To Ty wciskasz. I sam mnie imiennie wywołałeś  tutaj  do tablicy.

PS. Popraw ortograf.

----------


## Danyy90

A jakiś przykład co ja i komu wciskam?
I do czego się jeszcze pprdl isz poza orto? No ale jak brak argumentów to najlepiej czymś, że tak delikatnie powiem, odwrócić uwagę.

----------


## niedowiarek

> I do czego się jeszcze pprdl isz poza orto?


Nie pogrążaj się. Jak na kilkanaście spłodzonych postów to inwektyw i wściekłości aż nadto.

----------


## Kaizen

> A jakiś przykład co ja i komu wciskam?


Że nie mam racji.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## d7d

Każdy ma swój rozum. Lepszy lub gorszy.
Grzanie kablami e nie jest najlepszym systemem.

----------


## Danyy90

> Że nie mam racji.


Jednak nic nie zrozumiałeś. Ty masz rację ale w SWOIM przypadku.

----------


## Danyy90

> Gdybym się dał przez @Kaizena namówić na kable to też pewnie byłbym dzisiaj wściekły.


Na szczęście Kaizen mnie nie namówił a kable na moich m2 do ogrzania bardzo sobie chwalę. Ale skoro może być taniej dlatego temat PV

----------


## Danyy90

> Nie pogrążaj się. Jak na kilkanaście spłodzonych postów to inwektyw i wściekłości aż nadto.


A Tobie co do tego?
Kolegę Kaizena sobie strofuj. Bo widzę takie towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji sobie z nim uskuteczniasz

----------


## Danyy90

> I powyższe demaskuje poziom.....


Tutaj

----------


## Danyy90

> Nie pogrążaj się. Jak na kilkanaście spłodzonych postów to inwektyw i wściekłości aż nadto.


i tutaj już widzę skąd ty masz tyle postów

----------


## niedowiarek

> A Tobie co do tego?


Przeczytaj regulamin, to się dowiesz.




> Kolegę Kaizena sobie strofuj. Bo widzę takie towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji sobie z nim uskuteczniasz


A za co? Że ci odpowiedział merytorycznie? Czy za to, że jeździsz po nim, jak po burej suce? Akurat z @Kaizenem mamy zupełnie inne zdanie na temat systemu ogrzewania, ale to nie powód do wyzywania, jak ty to czynisz.




> Tutaj





> i tutaj już widzę skąd ty masz tyle postów


I ty mi zarzucasz nabijanie postów?

----------


## niedowiarek

> Gdybym się dał przez @Kaizena namówić na kable to też pewnie byłbym dzisiaj wściekły.


Tylko, że ja nie mam kabelków  :no: . W przeciwieństwie co do poniektórych  :tongue: . Nerwy puszczają... . 
Niestety obiektywnie patrząc żaden z systemów nie ustrzeże się przed zwyżką kosztów.

----------


## mitch

Obiektywnie patrząc kable są dobrym, niezawodnym źródłem ciepła. Tyle, że pewnie w 90% (jak nie więcej) domów ich eksploatacja będzie bardzo droga. Jak ktoś teraz za ogrzewanie płaci 3000 rocznie, a za 5 lat powiedzmy będzie płacił 6000 (pomijam w rozważaniach inflację i ew. wzrost zarobków), to mocno da to po kieszeni. Ale jak ktoś płaci 500 zł, to podwyżka do 1000 zł aż tak bardzo nie zaboli.
A wzrost kosztów ogrzewania omija wyłącznie "leśników", co mają drewno za darmo. Cała reszta, nieważne czy "goły" prąd, PC, gaz czy węgiel, idzie w górę. 
Wniosek z tego taki, że wygrał ten, co z uporem maniaka budował dom energooszczędny/pasywny. Co było do przewidzenia, ale przecież YOLO najważniejsze  :wink:

----------


## marcinbbb

Na chwilę obecną lepiej czekać, nawet ze starym kopciuchem niż porywać się z maczetą na słońce. Wszystko poszło tak w górę że wybór jest bardzo niepewny, a i cały ten jest jak wróżenie z fusów. W jeden wieczór PGG podniosła cenę o 100zł/t pellet poszedł o 500zł/t o gazie wszyscy wiedzą.

Zgadzam się jak ktoś ma miejsce na dachu i termos zamiast chałupy spoko opcja tylko boli mnie coś innego jak za 5 lat przyjdzie mi zmieniać płytki w kuchni to wymieniam razem z kablami... nie fajne to rozwiązanie.

----------


## goguś

> Obiektywnie patrząc kable są dobrym, niezawodnym źródłem ciepła. Tyle, że pewnie w 90% (jak nie więcej) domów ich eksploatacja będzie bardzo droga. Jak ktoś teraz za ogrzewanie płaci 3000 rocznie, a za 5 lat powiedzmy będzie płacił 6000 (pomijam w rozważaniach inflację i ew. wzrost zarobków), to mocno da to po kieszeni. Ale jak ktoś płaci 500 zł, to podwyżka do 1000 zł aż tak bardzo nie zaboli.
> A wzrost kosztów ogrzewania omija wyłącznie "leśników", co mają drewno za darmo. Cała reszta, nieważne czy "goły" prąd, PC, gaz czy węgiel, idzie w górę. 
> Wniosek z tego taki, że wygrał ten, co z uporem maniaka budował dom energooszczędny/pasywny. Co było do przewidzenia, ale przecież YOLO najważniejsze


A nie montując pompy ciepła zaoszczędzisz ze 30 tysięcy , wszak czy do kabli czy pompy dale prąd cisnąć trzeba a zaoszczędzoną kasą będziesz grzał tak długo aż temu komuś zdechnie ze starości pompa ciepła i on kupić musi nowa a ty dalej oszczędzasz , widzisz sam na dwoje myśleć idzie ba nawet na troje bo bufor z taniuśkimi grzałkami w drugiej taryfie wychodzi prawie tyle co pompa ciepła a nie wywalasz 30-tu tysiączków a dokładasz sobie do energi nie zapominając że byś miał pompę też byś cisnął do niej energię ale nie masz już tych 30-tu tysiaków ,    logika jest fajna wszystko na głowie postawi co ?

----------


## cangi80

Mitch napisał   "A wzrost kosztów ogrzewania omija wyłącznie "leśników", co mają drewno za darmo. Cała reszta, nieważne czy "goły" prąd, PC, gaz czy węgiel, idzie w górę."
Drewno z lasu nie jest za darmo ,  może nawet droższe od innych paliw. Ktoś co nie miał z tym do czynienia to nie ma pojęcia.
Najpierw trzeba posadzić ( czyszczenie , orka , sadzonki i sadzenie ) . Po 15  -20 latach można robić przecinkę więc opał.  Tylko taki opał jest bardzo drogi, roboty mnustwo a opału niewiele. Trzeba przetransportować, poprzecinać , porąbać , poukładać wysuszyć itd. Ciągnik, paliwo , piła to są koszty które też rosną.
Dochodzą jeszcze  coroczne podatki .  Gdybym zliczył  sam czas poświęcony na urobek ze swojego lasu 1 kubik drewna to w pracy na etacie nawet za najniższą krajową w tym samym czasie zarobił bym na zakup tego drewna, a gdzie inne koszty.

----------


## Danyy90

> Na chwilę obecną lepiej czekać, nawet ze starym kopciuchem niż porywać się z maczetą na słońce. Wszystko poszło tak w górę że wybór jest bardzo niepewny, a i cały ten jest jak wróżenie z fusów. W jeden wieczór PGG podniosła cenę o 100zł/t pellet poszedł o 500zł/t o gazie wszyscy wiedzą.
> 
> Zgadzam się jak ktoś ma miejsce na dachu i termos zamiast chałupy spoko opcja tylko boli mnie coś innego jak za 5 lat przyjdzie mi zmieniać płytki w kuchni to wymieniam razem z kablami... nie fajne to rozwiązanie.


Przy kablach żony mogą sobie zmieniać płytki dowolnie i nawet dwa razy w roku

----------


## Danyy90

> Obiektywnie patrząc kable są dobrym, niezawodnym źródłem ciepła. Tyle, że pewnie w 90% (jak nie więcej) domów ich eksploatacja będzie bardzo droga. Jak ktoś teraz za ogrzewanie płaci 3000 rocznie, a za 5 lat powiedzmy będzie płacił 6000 (pomijam w rozważaniach inflację i ew. wzrost zarobków), to mocno da to po kieszeni. Ale jak ktoś płaci 500 zł, to podwyżka do 1000 zł aż tak bardzo nie zaboli.
> A wzrost kosztów ogrzewania omija wyłącznie "leśników", co mają drewno za darmo. Cała reszta, nieważne czy "goły" prąd, PC, gaz czy węgiel, idzie w górę. 
> Wniosek z tego taki, że wygrał ten, co z uporem maniaka budował dom energooszczędny/pasywny. Co było do przewidzenia, ale przecież YOLO najważniejsze


I chwała tym którzy potrafią dostrzec iż jak drożeje energia to ze wszystkich źródeł a co do ogrzewania zawsze było tak że im bardziej komfortowy system tym droższy.
Choć to też może się okazać dość subiektywne bo jednemu komfortowo będzie włączyć ogrzewanie smartfonem a drugiemu posiedzieć z piwkiem w kotłowni

----------


## Kaizen

> Ktoś co nie miał z tym do czynienia to nie ma pojęcia.


To prawda. Nic nie orałem, nic nie sadziłem, nic nie siałem. Wręcz przeciwnie - samosiejki można wycinać. A drewna mam dość z 1000m2 lasu z cięć pielęgnacyjnych. Koszt? Nawet jak zatrudnisz ekipę to w porównaniu do innych paliw jak za darmo a jak sam zetniesz to całkiem za darmo. Podatek? Zazwyczaj gminy rezygnują, bo drożej kosztuje list - to raptem 46,6972 zł za hektar rocznie. Czyli 4,67zł za 1000m2. A można jeszcze dostać kasę na pielęgnację z dopłat.




> tylko boli mnie coś innego jak za 5 lat przyjdzie mi zmieniać płytki w kuchni to wymieniam razem z kablami... nie fajne to rozwiązanie.


Kable kładzie się przed wylaniem wylewki - czyli od płytek masz do nich ponad 5cm (przy anhydrycie może być trochę mniej). Płytki i parkiet wymieniasz jak chcesz i kiedy chcesz - kabli nie uszkodzisz nawet robiąc to baaaardzo nieostrożnie. Do rur ogrzewania wodnego masz bliżej.



> Choć to też może się okazać dość subiektywne bo jednemu komfortowo będzie włączyć ogrzewanie smartfonem a drugiemu posiedzieć z piwkiem w kotłowni


Posiedzieć może być fajnie. Ważne jednak, żeby tego nie musieć robić, jak nie masz czasu, jesteś chory czy masz złamaną rękę. A ze smartfona przydaje się, żeby odpalić jak niespodziewanie wcześniej wracasz z ferii.

----------


## cangi80

Z 10 arów lasu to można ognisko parę razy do roku napalić.

----------


## marcinbbb

Faktycznie z 10 arów to szyszki można zbierać i patyki na ognisko, pielęgnacja owszem grabienie liści i suszenie mchu  :smile:

----------


## mitch

> A nie montując pompy ciepła zaoszczędzisz ze 30 tysięcy , wszak czy do kabli czy pompy dale prąd cisnąć trzeba a zaoszczędzoną kasą będziesz grzał tak długo aż temu komuś zdechnie ze starości pompa ciepła i on kupić musi nowa a ty dalej oszczędzasz , widzisz sam na dwoje myśleć idzie ba nawet na troje bo bufor z taniuśkimi grzałkami w drugiej taryfie wychodzi prawie tyle co pompa ciepła a nie wywalasz 30-tu tysiączków a dokładasz sobie do energi nie zapominając że byś miał pompę też byś cisnął do niej energię ale nie masz już tych 30-tu tysiaków ,    logika jest fajna wszystko na głowie postawi co ?


Z tym oszczędzaniem to nie bardzo rozumiem. Skoro kupuję energię, to wyrzucam pieniądze, a nie oszczędzam. Rozumiem argument zepsucia się PC. Natomiast ni cholery nie przyjmuję argumentu, że bufor z grzałką w II taryfie ma prawie ten sam koszt eksploatacji co PC (a już na pewno, jeśli PC grzeje również w Ii taryfie). To są bajki, a nie logika.

A tak w ogóle, popatrzyłem sobie ile będzie kosztować 1 kWh w Energa od 1 czerwca 2022. Włos się na głowie jeży.
G11: 0,76
G12w: droga: 0,98, tania: 0,49

Czyli można ostrożnie założyć, że w przyszłym roku droga taryfa w G12w przekroczy 1 zł za 1 kWh. Dobrze, że mieszkam w lesie, z zimna nie zginę  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Z 10 arów lasu to można ognisko parę razy do roku napalić.


Pół metra sześciennego średnio - jakieś 300kg x 4kWh = 1200kWh. W zupełności wystarcza jako uzupełniające źródło ciepła.

----------


## cezary.pl

A nie wydaje Ci się że z tych 4 kWh pójdzie w komin ze 2kW?

----------


## fotohobby

> Pół metra sześciennego średnio - jakieś 300kg x 4kWh = 1200kWh. W zupełności wystarcza jako uzupełniające źródło ciepła.


Laboratoryjna sprawność kozy Jotul to 78% (motel F600)
Czyli średniosezonowa pewnie około 65% 
Więc nie 1200kWh

Swoją drogą od 2023 w województwie śląskim (i wielu innych) w takiej kozie palic nie będzie można.

----------


## Kaizen

> A nie wydaje Ci się że z tych 4 kWh pójdzie w komin ze 2kW?


Nie. Ciepło spalania to jakieś 5,8kWh/kg. 4kWh/kg już to uwzględnia.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie. Ciepło spalania to jakieś 5,8kWh/kg. 4kWh/kg już to uwzględnia.





> Ciepło spalania i wartość opałowa to podstawowe parametry charakteryzujące drewno jako materiał opałowy. Ciepło spalania jest to ilość MJ, jaka powstaje przy spaleniu 1kg suchego paliwa i ochłodzeniu powstających spalin do temperatury otoczenia. Podczas ochładzania spalin ulega skropleniu para wodna, oddając ciepło utajone.
> 
> Pełną wartość ciepła spalania udaje się uzyskać jedynie w laboratorium. Waha się ona dla *drewna suchego w granicach 20MJ*


Zaś WARTOŚC OPAŁOWA drewna o wilgotności 15% to 4.5kWh/kg i ta wartość NIE uwzględnia sprawności.
https://czysteogrzewanie.pl/2013/05/drewniana-pulapka/

----------


## Kodak

Opłaca się, u mnie po instalacji rachunki za prąd z 300 zł miesięcznie spadły na 20 zł, 30 zł. Mam panele LONGi, umowę podpisywałem z firmą Otovo. Jak dla mnie godni polecenia na pewno.

----------


## d7d

Ile kWp masz na dachu i ile kosztowała ta instalacja montowane przez Otovo ?

----------


## witekadam

> Opłaca się, u mnie po instalacji rachunki za prąd z 300 zł miesięcznie spadły na 20 zł, 30 zł. Mam panele LONGi, umowę podpisywałem z firmą Otovo. Jak dla mnie godni polecenia na pewno.


To się szybko zmieni bo prąd pójdzie do góry i to ostro. Ten kto już założył fotowoltaikę zyska najwięcej a zwrot inwestycji będzie znacznie szybszy.

----------


## jacek22

Oby...! Choć obawiam się że cos wymyślą nawet na tych co maja nadwyżki produkcji nad zużyciem w skali rocznej...

----------


## d7d

Lepiej jest mieć nadwyżki i ewentualnie jest stracić niż mieć niedobory i dopłacać.  :smile:

----------

